# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 10/26



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> At WWE Hell in Cell on the award-winning WWE Network, The Wyatt Family made off with The Undertaker moments after his vicious battle with Brock Lesnar, Alberto Del Rio returned to WWE and captured the United States Title, and WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins extinguished Kane’s demonic – and corporate – fire. What does all of this mean for tonight’s Raw? WWE.com has some ideas.














> Brock Lesnar triumphed over The Undertaker in their epic final battle inside the demonic Hell in a Cell structure. As big and destructive as this war was, however, what happened after the match was equally, if not more shocking. As the WWE Universe looked on, The Wyatt Family emerged from nowhere and attacked the war-torn Deadman. And as WWE Hell in a Cell went off the air, Bray Wyatt and his disciples took him away … but where?
> 
> Why did they do it? What do they want with one of the most legendary Superstars to ever step through the ropes? Does The New Face of Fear somehow think he can make him a part of his horrific fold? Are The Wyatts looking to send another ominous message to the locker room? Could they be looking to strike at the very heart of the iconic Deadman? Perhaps the biggest question is, will we learn the answers to any of these questions tonight on Raw?














> Last night on the award-winning WWE Network, Alberto Del Rio floored the WWE Universe, returning alongside Zeb Colter to answer John Cena’s U.S. Open Challenge and capture the coveted title at WWE Hell in a Cell!
> 
> As a result, a new champion has risen, and with it many questions. First and foremost, how will the Cenation leader respond to having his prize title ripped away from him? What brought Del Rio back to WWE, and why has he seemingly aligned himself with Colter, a man with a historically different point of view than that of The Essence of Excellence?
> 
> WWE.com attempted to get some answers with Del Rio and Colter after the surprise title victory, but was met with a definitive "No comment." Will either have more to say on Raw, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network?














> At WWE Hell in a Cell, Charlotte successfully defended her Divas Title against former champion Nikki Bella. What’s more, she did it with Flair.
> 
> So, what is next for Charlotte and the Divas Revolution as a whole? Is Paige truly looking to make amends with her Team PCB mates, or is she simply biding her time to make it “all about her” again?
> 
> And what of Team B.A.D.? Sasha Banks has made quite a name for herself and her team in recent weeks. The Boss may take decisive action to make herself the next No. 1 contender. Then again, you can’t keep a good Bella down, so we’re also not ready to count out Nikki and company from making a quick and decisive attempt to get back in the running before this week’s Raw comes to a close.














> Folks, it may be time to face facts. Like him or hate him, WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins continues to find a way to win – including overcoming Demon Kane at WWE Hell in a Cell to reinforce that he is, in fact, “the man.” Moreover, as a result of The Devil’s Favorite Demon’s loss, Corporate Kane has been relieved of his duties as WWE Director of Operations by The Authority.
> 
> How will the locker room feel the effects of this dramatic shift of power? Will The Authority choose to play a central role in tonight’s show in order to fill the void? Will they appoint a new Director to replace Kane?
> 
> Perhaps the more crucial question is, has the WWE Universe seen the last of the Demonic competitor? Or, by reliving Corporate Kane of his duties, have they made aa bad situation even worse? Find out when Raw emanates from San Diego, tonight on USA Network.














> At WrestleMania 31, Roman Reigns came so close to capturing the WWE World Heavyweight Title from Brock Lesnar – and if not for Seth Rollins cashing in his Money in the Bank contract, he might have. Some have argued that perhaps The Big Dog simply wasn’t ready, but following the horrific showdown against Bray Wyatt inside the demonic structure last night on WWE Network, Reigns has literally now gone to Hell and back.
> 
> After emerging victorious in the career-altering structure, has Roman Reigns’ trial by fire finally prepared him to climb to the top of the mountain and capture WWE’s top prize? Will he set his sights back on his one-time brother-in-arms, Seth Rollins? Find out tonight on Raw, live on USA Network at 8/7 C!


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the Wyatt's in full force wrecking havoc as they should be. Obviously expecting Reigns to be named number one contender for the World title.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

I am gonna watch and complain.

IIRC Bellas were billed from San Diego, so I'm expecting Sasha to submit them both. Hometown pop baybay!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Very much looking forward to the fuckery tonight. Between the official burial of Swagger's career and Wyatt family shenanigans, it should be an interesting RAW once we get past the 20 minute Authority opener.


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing what Roman and Dean were talking about when they mentioned what they had to do next. That's the sort of thing they should build the show around.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

Would love either The Rock or Bryan return to start a feud with Rollins tonight but it will clearly be Reigns.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

EireUnited said:


> Looking forward to seeing what Roman and Dean were talking about when they mentioned what they had to do next. That's the sort of thing they should build the show around.


Reigns vs Ambrose match to name the number one contender for Rollins at SS?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

The fact that they're already "speculating" that Reigns will be gunning for the WWE Championship confirms that Reigns will be gunning for the WWE Championship.

:reigns


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The first time I've actually been excited for Raw in months so hopefully it doesn't flop.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DENSPARK said:


> The first time I've actually been excited for Raw in months so hopefully it doesn't flop.


This is a dangerous mindset to go into Raw with...

Time to start getting ready for Raw.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Reigns #1 contender? It will be interesting to see how the crowds react the next few weeks, and then at Survivor Series itself. Based off the mixed reaction he got last night, I doubt we'll see any progress from earlier this year when he was in the title scene, but it'll be interesting to see at the very least. Rollins and Reigns have had matches ranging from bad-ok, but maybe a PPV match is what they need to have a good match finally. They certainly had chemistry as a team, hopefully that translates to in-ring.

No interest in whatever Del Rio is doing.

No interest in the divas title scene unless it involves Sasha Banks and/or Paige.

I'm very interested though in where the Wyatt Family/Taker feud goes. Naturally, it should lead to a 4 on 4 SVS tag team elimination match (or 5 on 5 if Wyatts add another member). Who will Taker's partners be? I'd guess Kane, Ambrose, and... uh... Orton? (if he's good to come back by then).


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I am interested in RAW tonight. Probably for the first time in awhile. Obviously because they ended so many feuds last night and did a couple of things like "the Wyatts carrying off Undertaker".

The only thing that I don't care about is the Divas revolution thing. They totally have made that fall flat.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE ain't even gonna acknowledge Swagger, I can tell.

Fuck this company, oh my god.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Raw would be interesting with Del Río returning, The Wyatt Family explaining their attack, Kane being fired, Roman gettins his title shot...And no Orton.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Whisper it carefully but, potential to be somewhat decent TBH.

Probably be shit though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sound like it will be a good RAW.

Let's just hope they keep the characters and writing consistent for a change. If they come with a 180 with a scared chickenshit nonsense for Rollins (for example) after last night I would lose all hope in the people writing this show. They need to progress the characters and stories in a way that makes sense.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I want to see the WYATTS GO HAM ON EVERYTHING and EVERYONE. :mark:

Del Rio...zzzzzzzz

Looking forward to seeing Rollins and Owens new challenges.

Please let Ambrose be relevant again. 

I'M REALLY HOPING THIS WILL BE A WYATT FILLED SHOW, COULD BE FANTASTIC IF THEY CONTINUE WITH HOW THEY FINISHED THE PPV LAST NIGHT.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Finally most of feuds should be ended.

No more Ryback for Owens, no more Kane for Rollins, no more Wyatt vs Reigns.

Wondering where the fuckery will lead us with the new feuds:EDWIN7


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bullydully said:


> Please let Ambrose be relevant again.


Let him get the MitB case from Sheamus, that would make things more interesting.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Well, they could actually go somewhere with the brainwashing angle they've been teasing since the Wyatts debuted, or they can have Taker squash Bray again. I'm going with the latter...


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Why the hell is Del Rio back? He's so boring!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PraXitude said:


> Why the hell is Del Rio back? He's so boring!


Just wait a bit and you'll see Vince say _"I just don't know why Del Rio hasn't made a connection"_.

I honestly don't see him getting over in a big way.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> This is a dangerous mindset to go into Raw with...
> 
> Time to start getting ready for Raw.


:hmm: Expectations for an episode of Raw always seems to result in disappointment. 

With Del Rio back in the picture, I better prepare myself for at least some boredom.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

DOlorian said:


> Let him get the MitB case from Sheamus, that would make things more interesting.


Wouldn't get your hopes up... That's what Reigns is doing :reigns


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE ain't even gonna acknowledge Swagger, I can tell.
> 
> Fuck this company, oh my god.


Why would they?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

DOlorian said:


> Let him get the MitB case from Sheamus, that would make things more interesting.


I'd be happy with anyone holding that briefcase right now instead of Sheamus. 

Anyone BUT Sheamus (besides probably Del Rio, and a few others).

Ambrose or Barrett would be the stuff dreams are made of. Too bad we don't get much of that in WWE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sex Ferguson said:


> Why would they?


To at least acknowledge why two guys who did hate each other are now working together and why they both are back if Zeb is going to manage ADR. I could see Swagger coming out against ADR but it'd be a ADR squash to re-intro him to the Raw audience.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> After emerging victorious in the career-altering structure, has Roman Reigns’ trial by fire finally prepared him to climb to the top of the mountain and capture WWE’s top prize? Will he set his sights back on his one-time brother-in-arms, Seth Rollins?


If this means that he has nothing to do with the title around Wrestlemania, I won't be against this feud.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Wyatts killed Orton and have kidnapped Taker....sounds like your average episode of Game of Thrones :ha


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yes, lets get ready for RAW*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

On the road to the always exciting, important, non-filler, and useful Survivor Series!


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Not gonna lie, I'm really excited for Raw tonight. I'm not a Del Rio fan but I'm interested to see who his next opponent is. And I'm excited to see what's next for KO and The New Day as well (If The Dudley Boyz feud is being put on hold for a while).
Really intrigued by The Wyatts storyline as well.
Only worry is that we're going to get a 20 minute segment where Stephanie fires Co-Kane.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Looking forward to Monday Night Rio.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm just happy raw is on early tonight


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Time to put my brain into WWE mode...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tonight the exciting return of CONCESSIONS KANE :mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Kane isn't actually fired, just the Director of Operations. So this means he'll be (hopefully) in full monster mode. Though I heard he's injured so it might not be happening.

With four weeks to SS, any idea on teams? I reckon it'll either be Wyatts convincing us Undertaker will be on their side and on the go home show he'll switch sides or else he'll be back in two weeks to lead team 'Taker.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

What we'll all be thinking after Raw:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cleavage said:


> I'm just happy raw is on early tonight


Only for 1 more week I believe, then it's back to 1am


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

It feels weird to say this, but i'm actually looking forward to Raw this week. It will be interesting to see what happens with the Wyatts after they kidnapped Taker last night. New feuds for Owens and Del Rio, Sasha Banks potentially being added to the divas title picture and the New Day continuing to be awesome, there's plenty to look forward to. I'll probably be left disappointed.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Look's like Nikki's taking time off as well as Cena:



> ""You put up a tough fight @MsCharlotteWWE Hold on 2 that title bc my journey isn't over I feel as if I lost it all Time 2 regroup I'll b back"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sex Ferguson said:


> Why would they?


Because he's Zeb's former fucking client. :kobe And was integral to one of Del Rio's most memorable feuds. 

Please use your head, even if your posting bait.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*It will still be interesting to see all the new title feuds for US, IC, Divas, and WWE. Hope we get them all started up tonight. Also stoked to see Breeze and ADR and what happens for Wyatts as well and NEW DAY as always. But the fuckery always rears its ugly head.. just gonna enjoy those points I mentioned. Wondering what Roman and Dean have planned from last night's segment? *


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Yes, lets get ready for RAW*


:ha


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

EXCITED :mark:


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I wonder what Reigns and Ambrose were talking about in the locker room after the Wyatt match.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kostic said:


> I wonder what Reigns and Ambrose were talking about in the locker room after the Wyatt match.


Going out and getting drunk.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm actually pumped and can't wait to see what's next for the US, IC, WWE, Divas, and TT championships in the feuds that will hopefully start tonight.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

Tonight on Raw, a new No. 1 contender to Seth Rollins' WWE World Heavyweight Championship will be determined, WWE.com has learned.

Per The Authority, winners from last night's Hell in a Cell event will compete in a series of singles matches this evening, with the victors of those bouts going on to battle in a Fatal 4-Way Match in Raw's main event for the opportunity to challenge The Architect for his title in the future.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-10-26/no-1-contenders-matches


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boy, people are really getting their hopes up tonight.  This should be a really "fun" thread tonight. :lol


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*



BarneyArmy said:


> Tonight on Raw, a new No. 1 contender to Seth Rollins' WWE World Heavyweight Championship will be determined, WWE.com has learned.
> 
> *Per The Authority, winners from last night's Hell in a Cell event will compete in a series of singles matches this evening, with the victors of those bouts going on to battle in a Fatal 4-Way Match in Raw's main event for the opportunity to challenge The Architect for his title in the future.*
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-10-26/no-1-contenders-matches


Charlotte to go over Seth at Survivor Series. WOO!

:creepytrips


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:sodone

Can't wait for this.

Del Rio

Cena leaving

Rollins

Roman

Ambrose

Cesaro

Taker and the Wyatt's


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

99% chance we won't find out the number 1 contender tonight then?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Going out and getting drunk.


_
"But we both know what's next right?"
"I know. But let's talk about that tomorrow."_

:mark:


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

Wow, this sounds interesting guys. I wonder who will come out on top. :reigns


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*



BarneyArmy said:


> Tonight on Raw, a new No. 1 contender to Seth Rollins' WWE World Heavyweight Championship will be determined, WWE.com has learned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Winners from HIAC, except the guy who won the main event?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

So is Brock in?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I have no idea how these creative fucks can't get a decent show these, so much talent.

Will check online tomorrow to see How raw turned out and I will maybe watch my first raw in months.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

*Sounds boring.. 5 matches right there when we could have stuff for US title/IC title feuds Owens and ADR will prob be in these matches instead. And its obvious who gets it. Yawn. Just have Reigns get #1 contender in a different way and save us this painful pointless RAW that could be used for other stuff. Guess RAW is bore as usual.*


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

Well gee, I wonder who will win.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hope Cena buries the fuck out of Del Rio or something. Only time I've legit wanted him to pin someone in like .5 seconds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

And it begins. People already don't want to see it happen. :lol


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Wonder who will win smh, unless Ambrose screws Reigns :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*



ShowStopper said:


> And it begins. People already don't want to see it happen. :lol


*But unlike alot of them I don't mind the Reigns being #1 Contender part or even winning the title its just this horrible set of pointless matches to get there. Just name him #1 Contender in a segment of sorts like just challenge him and shit like real men do dammit. So much more time on RAW can be devoted to other things not 5 matches of bs. lol but thats just what WWE is today.*


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

Del Rio vs Neville = Del Rio wins .

Ziggler vs Kevin Owens = Owens wins, Ziggler distracted by Summer & Breeze .

Roman Regins vs Kofi = Roman wins .

Big E vs Cesaro = Big E wins, Stardust costing Cesaro the win .


Del Rio vs Owens vs Roman vs Big E = Roman wins and become the new no. 1 contender!


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

So Cesaro, Ziggler, Neville, KO, Del Rio, Kofi, Big E, Reigns?

do they honestly expect us to think anyone other than Reigns?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *But unlike alot of them I don't mind the Reigns being #1 Contender part or even winning the title its just this horrible set of pointless matches to get there. Just name him #1 Contender in a segment of sorts like just challenge him and shit like real men do dammit. So much more time on RAW can be devoted to other things not 5 matches of bs. lol but thats just what WWE is today.*


Well, you are certainly in the minority, then. For the record, I'm fine with Reigns being Champion if he is a heel. But no one wants Cena 2.0 with him beating the entire roster a million times over with little no depth to his character and basically a repeat of the past decade. Turn him heel as Champion and then it's fine. Another super-face is not what people want.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

I have no issue with Regins going over. I mean he was going to be champ eight months ago, plus, it makes sense for him or Ambrose to be the ones. 

Okay so the winners are Del Rio, Regins, Big E and Kofi, Owens and brock. Brock will not show for obvious reasons, so why the pre matches?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

I don't mind this and find it a simplistic way to find a new contender? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ It gives five meaningful matchups to make the WWE Title actually look like No. 1 (like it should be) so I really don't have an issue with this... at all.

I also don't really give a shit if Reigns wins considering he's legitimately been away from the title since Payback in May. It's not like he's been constantly around it and that the world's revolved around him.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

The win ratio last night was as heel heavy as it could possibly ever be.

Take Rollins from the equation, Brock won't be involved, Charlotte obviously, and we are left with Reigns as babyface, against heels ADR, Big E, Kofi, Owens.

I guess that is why the 6-man was booked on the pre show. Throw in Neville, Cesaro and Ziggler.

Who could it possibly be? ?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *But unlike alot of them I don't mind the Reigns being #1 Contender part or even winning the title its just this horrible set of pointless matches to get there. Just name him #1 Contender in a segment of sorts like just challenge him and shit like real men do dammit. So much more time on RAW can be devoted to other things not 5 matches of bs. lol but thats just what WWE is today.*


This is WAY BETTER than what they do most monday nights these days, at least there are stakes on the line, usally it is a bunch of fucking nothing.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

I like I like. So is Brock and Charlotte gonna compete in it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*



JBLoser said:


> I don't mind this and find it a simplistic way to find a new contender? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ It gives five meaningful matchups to make the WWE Title actually look like No. 1 (like it should be) so I really don't have an issue with this... at all.
> 
> I also don't really give a shit if Reigns wins considering he's legitimately been away from the title since Payback in May. It's not like he's been constantly around it and that the world's revolved around him.


It's just alot of work to get to a result that is obvious even to the little kids in the audience.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

Anything but Reigns vs Rollins or Ambrose vs Rollins.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *So much more time on RAW can be devoted to other things not 5 matches of bs.*


BS? As opposed to the less impactful matches that happen on a weekly basis? 

There's actually going to be some significance to the wrestling that's going to be delivered. Even if the contender is telegraphed (Not exactly 100% certain, but close enough) ... I don't mind there actually being meaningful wrestling matches on a television program for once.



ShowStopper said:


> It's just alot of work to get to a result that is obvious even to the little kids in the audience.


Better that than the rehashed bullshit that happens on the regular that holds no weight from week-to-week.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*



Natis Cole said:


> Wow, this sounds interesting guys. I wonder who will come out on top. :reigns


LOL, you guys crack me up. Anyway, sure beats the hell out of :supercena


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

Well at least someone is actually earning their title shot this time


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

Do the winners in the pre-show match count? I'd like to see Cesaro make it to the final 4. He obviously isn't gonna win it but I'd like to see him be a part of the match. But it's probably gonna be Reigns + 3 other heels.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

So 4 matches made up of winners. Ziggler, Cesaro, Neville, Kofi, Big E, Owens, Del Rio, and Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*



JBLoser said:


> BS? As opposed to the less impactful matches that happen on a weekly basis?
> 
> There's actually going to be some significance to the wrestling that's going to be delivered. Even if the contender is telegraphed (Not exactly 100% certain, but close enough) ... I don't mind there actually being meaningful wrestling matches on a television program for once.
> 
> Better that than the rehashed bullshit that happens on the regular that holds no weight from week-to-week.


This will be re-hashed, too. They've all wrestled eachother a millions each at this point.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I'm just pleased to see that they're making victories have actual, legitimate consequences to them and further storyline progression. Sad that we're at that point but... I'm really on the fence of, "Hey, this is OK."


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*



UntilDawn said:


> Well gee, I wonder who will win.


People were so sure that Reigns would win MITB and that didn't happen. Even if he does win it's a good thing because the title scene has been so boring.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

I guess Reigns winning would mean giving the strap to him at Survivor Series. At least in that case he isn't going back to back Rumbles.

Who am I kidding?

Reigns will get screwed by Rollins and the whole redemption storyline will be started in January.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

why wasting Reigns vs Rollins for the title now?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

So winners from last night include:

Ziggler, Cesaro, Neville, Alberto, Reigns, Big E, Kofi, and Kevin Owens.

I think I'll start the thread right now for *"FUCK WWE FOR HAVING REIGNS PIN OWENS!"* I'm calling it: Reigns will pin Owens in the Fatal 4 Way.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> This is a dangerous mindset to go into Raw with...
> 
> Time to start getting ready for Raw.


This will be my first RAW in months, I'm going to get drunk and see if Yaffa's prediction for the #1 contender comes true. If it does then I'm going to be a very drunk sad man. Hold my hand as we make our way through the show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

The result is as obvious as it gets, Roman is going to be it. Not complaining of course, since as I have said previously I think Roman is the best choice to take the belt off Seth from a story/character point of view. I'm not sure I'd have it any other way. Just hope they handle it well, more importantly, that they put Seth in a path of "redemption" by which he becomes face and feuds with The Authority.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*

Last number one contenders

Kane randomly attacks Seth Rollins. Hasn't scored a win all year before than

Sting randomly attacks Rollins at a raw. No wins on wwe tv before announced title

Only think that sucks out of this is the lack if possible winners besides roman. ADR is a wildcard but I really doubt they want the us title tied into the wwe title so soon.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's starting in just under an hour, right? With the clocks moving, I'm not too sure.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TJQ said:


> This will be my first RAW in months, I'm going to get drunk and see if Yaffa's prediction for the #1 contender comes true. If it does then I'm going to be a very drunk sad man. Hold my hand as we make our way through the show.


What was his prediction?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So first Del Rio wins the US Championship on his first night back in WWE and now he might get a chance at the world title? Ugh, so stupid and a bit unfair. Hopefully he doesn't win his match!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW sounds absolutely god awful already. :lmao


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

Reigns wins LOL


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> It's starting in just under an hour, right? With the clocks moving, I'm not too sure.


Yeah, for the UK it starts at 12 tonight due to the clocks going back at weekend


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So first Del Rio wins the US Championship on his first night back in WWE and now he might get a chance at the world title? Ugh, so stupid and a bit unfair. Hopefully he doesn't win his match!


A clean win over John Ceba is more detesting than what sting And Kane did to get their shots


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> What was his prediction?


See



sean 590 said:


> Reigns wins LOL





> [6:44:44 PM]I am so looking forward to reading WF when I wake up
> [6:44:55 PM]Since it looks like Reigns will become number 1 contender tonight
> [6:44:57 PM]Will be glorious


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

We all need to fasten our seat belts tonight after hell in a cell as anything can happen


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

My predictions for the tourney matches:

1) Reigns vs. Kofi
2) Cesaro vs. Owens
3) Big E vs. Ziggler
4) Del Rio vs. Neville

Reigns, Owens, Big E and Del Rio win. Reigns and Del Rio are definites.

Reigns wins the four way by pinning Owens or Big E.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Ziggler, Cesaro, Neville, Alberto, Reigns, Big E, Kofi, and Kevin Owens. These are the eight that will compete tonight. Most of you guys are down about tonight's RAW so let's have some fun and see who can get the closest with their predictions. Try and predict tonight's four matches:

*My predictions*

Ziggler vs Owens
Cesaro vs Alberto
Neville vs Kofi
Reigns vs Big E


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This RAW sounds absolutely god awful already. :lmao


Woah, hold the fuck up.

You're still alive?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*



Sex Ferguson said:


> So is Brock in?


That's what *I'd* like to know.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*AWWWWWWWWWWWWW SAN DIEGO!!!!!

DON'T YOU DARE, BE SOUUURRRRRRRR, CLAP FOR YOUR SOON TO BE WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPS!

AND FEEEELLLLLLLL THE POWWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!








*​


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A predictable night in store then, a swerve would be amazing but I highly doubt that will happen.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: WWE World Heavyweight Title No. 1 contender to be determined tonight*



glenwo2 said:


> That's what *I'd* like to know.


No. They already have 4 heels and 4 faces that won last night. They're already set for tonight.

I wish they would let Reigns face Ziggler, Cesaro or Neville tonight. It's too predictable that they would go face/heel for every match.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Lesnar (lol)
Charlotte (lol)

Owens
Reigns 
Del Rio 
Kofi
Big E 
Ziggler 
Ceasro
Neville 

So those are the 8. 

Ceasro/Big E
Reigns/Kofi
Neville/Owens 
Del Rio/Ziggler 

Would be a pretty cool show. 

I'm glad WWE did this because there are going to be 5 hours that will actually matter tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The fact that those are the contenders in this tournament shows how weak the roster is right now. Yikes. Not exactly shining with star power.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> The fact that those are the contenders in this tournament shows how weak the roster is right now. Yikes. Not exactly shining with star power.


I don't agree with that. 

Reigns, Owens, Cesaro, Ziggler, Kofi, Big E, ADR and Neville? If that was the lineup for a KOTR I'd say it would be damn impressive.


----------



## Jeff Rollins (May 11, 2014)

Why not just give Roman the belt tonight saves time and that way I don't have to watch weeks of Seth jobbing to Roman.

I really hope that Cesaro or Owens win that way we'll get some decent matches where Seth won't have to do all the work.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Del Rio with the epic push of pushes would be great. Hey you never know, he beat Cena he can kick EVERYONE in the head and win tonight, would at least be a shock even though alot of people would be pissed he just got back and got pushed to the moon for "betraying" wrestling fans for sports entertainment. Vince might have a huge boner for him or something for that shit. *


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I don't agree with that.
> 
> Reigns, Owens, Cesaro, Ziggler, Kofi, Big E and Neville? If that was the lineup for a KOTR I'd say it would be damn impressive.


I said from a star power standpoint. Not anyother aspect.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> I said from a star power standpoint. Not anyother aspect.


I realize that but I still would disagree. You have a top babyface, a top heel, a returning former World Champion with name recognition in Mexico, two members from the top tag team.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Maybe it's just me but since I don't think anything is headlining over ANYTHING Taker-related at Survivor Series, Roman winning wouldn't make sense. It's no real disrespect to the other guys as much as it's they haven't been built up as much as he has. I think the Wyatts screwing Roman out of the opportunity, whether it be in the play-in match or the F4W to set up BOD and Ambreigns vs. Wyatts at SS makes a LOT more sense than having Roman-Seth at Survivor Series.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDK why people are complaining (lol its WF I should know better) about this tournament style for #1 contender. Would you rather it be a crappy battle royal?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I realize that but I still would disagree. You have a top babyface, a top heel, a returning former World Champion with name recognition in Mexico, two members from the top tag team.


There's only one guy in that group that is treated like a superstar. :shrug This is why we want to see everyone booked well, so when there is a tournament or situation like this, there is alot to get excited about. But instead we have a highly predictable tournament instead.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Mikecala98 said:


> So 4 matches made up of winners. Ziggler, Cesaro, Neville, Kofi, Big E, Owens, Del Rio, and Reigns.


Bah. 

Hope Brock/Heyman at least make an appearance to remind those pretenders that he's still there.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm glad they're doing this, it's blindingly obvious who's gonna win, so it means i can have an early night. Good Guy WWE.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Quite excited for tonight's Raw.

I like the idea of a number one contender's tournament. Finally someone actually has to earn a WWE Championship, unlike Sting and Kane. Tonight's main event being a fatal fourway could be awesome, depending on who qualifies. Reigns vs Cesaro vs Neville vs Owens would be an epic main event.

Is Lesnar definitely not involved? Damn. I was hoping for Lesnar/Cesaro. I'm surprised Del Rio is involved, he'll probably lose on his second night back. Reigns will probably win tonight, but I'm cool with that. Rollins has beat every other credible face and Reigns still hasn't had a one-on-one rematch from Wrestlemania. I'm excited for a Rollins/Reigns fued.

I wonder where they're going with Del Rio and Colter. Colter's promo before the match made it sound very much like he was about to introduce an international stable. Was last night only the beginning? Is Colter going to add more superstars? Could be interesting.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Reigns pretty much confirmed as #1 contender.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> The fact that those are the contenders in this tournament shows how weak the roster is right now. Yikes. Not exactly shining with star power.


It's only the winners from last night's PPV, in fairness.

Add in Lesnar, Ambrose, Orton & Bray Wyatt for Ziggler, Neville, Big E & Kofi and the star power increases rapidly.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Owens v Rollins at SS :sodone


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonder if a Reigns/Rollins feud so close to Rumble means Reigns isn't winning the Rum.............oh who am I kidding.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

At least something is at stake tonight with a common theme.

No Cena, a tourney, and the fallout from the main event. _Might_ tune in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ABigLegend said:


> It's only the winners from last night's PPV, in fairness.
> 
> Add in Lesnar, Ambrose, Orton & Bray Wyatt for Ziggler, Neville, Big E & Kofi and the star power increases rapidly.


Brock's not in the tournament, bro.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Reigns winning the tournament may be predictable, but at least they're actually doing something different and having someone earn a title shot.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Otunga marking about his one career highlight :lel


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Del Rio with the epic push of pushes would be great. *


I want this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonder what :ambrose4 does tonight? Waterboy for Roman? Job to Wyatt? Not even on RAW?

So many things to do with his talents! :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, guys, we're all excited, let's not get too excited as if they disappoint us(and they've done this a lot) we won't have far to fall.

If they start this off with Big Slow vs anyone...then we can all use the time constructively to find what else is on, or go make a sandwich or watch paint dry..any activity would be better.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*

http://www.wwe.com/

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/1026/603128/wwe-to-crown-new-1-contender-on-raw/

That means Ziggler Cesaro !! Neville Roman New Day Del Rio and KO!! Maybe even brock will compete for chance to challenge Rollins in future .

Wwe actually doing something interesting insted of guy walking to ring and just getting the match.

Hopefully this happens 4 diva title Maybe a battle royal.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Wonder what :ambrose4 does tonight? Waterboy for Roman? Job to Wyatt? Not even on RAW?
> 
> So many things to do with his talents! :mark:


Comes out for a save after a beat down or something, probably. :shaq


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Breezus is probably costing Ziggler his matchup, tbh. So we can definitely rule Dolph out.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*

Reigns should win.

Let the reign begin.Get it?


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Will Reigns get boo'd and will let they him cut a promo?! Too much excitement in the air tonight!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Comes out for a save after a beat down or something, probably. :shaq


Is that Fox Mcloud in your sig?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Imagine if they had Dean cost Reigns his match just when he's about to win? They could use the logic that Dean is jealous of Reigns' success. Of course they won't have the balls or brains to do something that interesting, though.


----------



## Suede & Velvet (Oct 25, 2015)

Calling it now that Ambrose will turn heel tonight. It was obvious after that backstage video with Reigns at HIAC. Can't wait.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*



The Shield said:


> Reigns should win.
> 
> Let the reign begin.Get it?


Not sure if crowd will accept him but idc who wins tbh.
Would mark out for cesaro though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*

Look for Reigns to win it.


----------



## AirVillain (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*

Ahhhhh.... so THAT'S why Reigns won....


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Imagine if they had Dean cost Reigns his match just when he's about to win? They could use the logic that Dean is jealous of Reigns' success. Of course they won't have the balls or brains to do something that interesting, though.


Great idea, but I would save this for Survivor Series when Reigns is moments away from beating Seth.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*

Spoiler on RAW:

"Let's go buddy! You can do it!" - :ambrose4

Talent does get buried in this company.


----------



## Suede & Velvet (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*

Ambrose will turn heel on Reigns. Believe that.

fpalm OP, Diva Battle Royals never end well.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*



SashaXFox said:


> Not sure if crowd will accept him but idc who wins tbh.
> Would mark out for cesaro though.


No man,Reigns deserves it.End of discussion.

Does Seth Rollins vs Cesaro scream"25th Anniversary Survivor series "main event?


Not at the moment.I like Cesaro,he has awesome in ring skils(his mic skills on the other hand.SHIT).But WWE has not booked him well(thats their fault).Jobbing to Big show consecutivly,fighting on main event and superstars....he isn't built up(from a character perspective)yet 

Also,will Owens participate?He's also a winner in HITC


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Then who faces Seth? Del Rio? :mark: Would be a great match.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*

CESARO!!!! CESARO !!! CESARO !!!!


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*

It would be interesting if the four way ends up being Kevin Owens vs Roman Reign vs Alberto del Rio vs Big E.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Is that Fox Mcloud in your sig?


Yes, it's a Super Smash Brothers melee pro and the characters he plays. This is the full picture


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Imagine if they had Dean cost Reigns his match just when he's about to win? They could use the logic that Dean is jealous of Reigns' success. Of course they won't have the balls or brains to do something that interesting, though.



The only thing I can guarantee you is that Reigns will kick out at two every time.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*

Finally, a match where wrestlers actually have to earn the #1 contender spot rather than just being given it for some made up reason.

I expect Reigns to win.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

JBLoser said:


> Jesus Christ.


:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JBLoser said:


> Jesus Christ.


Dear my...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Go pee everyone Raw is about to start!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Yes, it's a Super Smash Brothers melee pro and the characters he plays. This is the full picture


That makes me want a Starfox anime.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

It would be interesting if WWE had video packages of Bray torturing the Undertaker trying to brain wash him into becoming a member. Then have show Kane looking for Taker in the woods only for him to kidnapped to. Then it will finally lead to the last partner saving everyone and escaping.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*

Would be happy enough if Cesaro has access to Fatal 4 way:agree:


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> Go pee everyone Raw is about to start!!


By the time I need it it'll be a commercial break anyway.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> That makes me want a Starfox anime.


Good fucking god, that would be amazing kada


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

And so it begins...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

should be a lot of







tonight


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Let's do this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ABigLegend said:


> Reigns will probably win tonight, but I'm cool with that. Rollins has beat every other credible face and Reigns still hasn't had a one-on-one rematch from Wrestlemania. I'm excited for a Rollins/Reigns fued.


Yeah Reigns is winning tonight, for sure. I think it can lead to a very good feud given their history. As far as Seth goes, it wouldn't surprise me if they set up a match between him and Big Show in order to keep building him up. Say what you want about show and true his character is all over the place but he is normally seen as a "big deal" anyway.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let the Complaining begin!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's get ready to be........Mildly entertainedDdddddd!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Am I ready for WWFuckery? I don't know. Are you?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

A HHH promo to start us off, how original


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Undertakerowns said:


> It would be interesting if WWE had video packages of Bray torturing the Undertaker trying to brain wash him into becoming a member. Then have show Kane looking for Taker in the woods only for him to kidnapped to. Then it will finally lead to the last partner saving everyone and escaping.


This storyline has the potential to be great but no doubt they'll fuck it up somehow.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH starting off Monday Night BORE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this isn't a good way to start the show.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*



The Shield said:


> No man,Reigns deserves it.End of discussion.
> 
> Does Seth Rollins vs Cesaro scream"25th Anniversary Survivor series "main event?
> 
> ...


Will be interesting to see how people react to your boy roman.

Especially once bryan zayn are coming back and lesnar is free and newly returned del rio. I wonder how crowd will react once all those guys are present.If reigns dont got that crowd he's going nowhere lol as You've alredy seen lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well it is on.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG yes yes yes yes look who is starting raw!!!!! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is this San Diego? Way to have an original opening here.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

IN BEFORE THE FUCKER....



JBLoser said:


> Jesus Christ.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Stephs tits look yummy


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

On your knees dog!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Why can't he be the beast intrucknate? Or invannate? And who the hell is Nate?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Ugh. Yay. Another opening promo.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

PurityOfEvil said:


> This storyline has the potential to be great but no doubt they'll fuck it up somehow.


Yep.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

No blood shown.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Already recaps.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Okay they start as heels. Let´s see how often they turn in the next 15 minutes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh great, the authority starting out the show. Refreshing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> Stephs tits look yummy


They always have.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*One of the most disrespectful things I have ever seen!*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Number of guys Steph buries?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

"Why did Bray target the Undertaker" 

Oh I don't know maybe because the old asshole beat him at WM31 just a thought you fucking goofs


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jesus Steph tits just keep getting bigger


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Hurry up Crossfit Jesus and save us already.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

DOlorian said:


> They always have.


Only since surgery.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*



Suede & Velvet said:


> Ambrose will turn heel on Reigns. Believe that.


Yeah I wouldn't be shocked with this either. That little segment between the two at HIAC was weird. I think when Reigns gets his title shot, he'll win, and I don't think they're ready to pull the trigger on him just yet (again).


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

amhlilhaus said:


> Stephs tits look yummy


Yep.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

THE MAN!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They need to start Rollins face turn tonight. He did it on his own, he needs to turn on the authority


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cena is going to get his W back tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still can't believe Seth beat DEATH clean. CLEAN.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Seth Rollins time.

Let the shitstorm begin.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The belt looks damn good on Rollins' waist


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Same old opening is sure to keep the channels from changing. :bryanlol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rollins forever with the J-Rock music. As in Jobber Rock. Still love him though.*


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

i miss these opening promos

-nobody


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

lol with all these recaps.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So we're back to the McMahon-Hemsley Variety RAW show! :|


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lok said:


> On your knees dog!


In Stephanie's presence.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Cena is going to get his W back tonight.










*FUCK THAT!*​


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Can we just start this Seth face turn already?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Turn #1 ADR cheap pop attempt by HHH. 

Turn #2 Steph turns heel by sucking up to Rollins.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Rollins has got his character down so well. I love it :rollins


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rollins is the worst champion I've ever witnessed.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hearing Bradshaw actually getting pissed at some heels (in this case Le Wyatt Fam) is surprisingly refreshing. bama


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep, HHH, Steph, Rollins and that mw4m vibe, lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

All those names..........and Kane.


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*

LOL TNA gets shit on for doing a tourney , now wwe is praised for it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Get ready for the fuckery.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Talkin Rollins up! He kicked all sorts of ass didn't he? That boy is gold.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol I love it when Steph gives HHH a plug


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Stephanie looks like she's expecting someone in a 7 monthes


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

These opening Authority promos are boring.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Evolution said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

When Romans music hits you'll hear the millions of Tvs changing channels


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol At the hugs.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kane's gone. 

Big Show, Stephanie, Triple H left to go. :|


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Steph looks yummy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fuckery in 3...2...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dev21589 said:


> When Romans music hits you'll hear the millions of Tvs changing channels


:lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm so proud of Seth too. This is a truly beautiful moment.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

this is such a face promo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Almost brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Thuganomics (Oct 25, 2015)

Seth Rollins is so egotistical.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Stephanie always scrunches her face up when someone kisses her ass.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

JBLoser said:


> Jesus Christ.


:mj2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That heat!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

In coming fuckery....


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, go ahead. Clap for your oppressors.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Does anyone else miss J & J security?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I still can't believe Seth beat DEATH clean. CLEAN.


Why do I wish that was a chant in the arena right now?

*"SETH! BEAT! DEATH!"* :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So when does Roman come out to do his promo?


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Tournament tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Cena is going to get his W back tonight.


:lmao WOW


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Earn the right to a title shot. 


What a novel fucking concept.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Is it too much to ask who Rollins is protecting HHH/Steph from? Who is trying to destroy WWE or them? Rollins hasn´t fought a McMahon yet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here we go, Reigns to get his title shot .


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Cena is going to get his W back tonight.


Looks like somebody had some fun on Imgur. :hmm


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

is Lesnar competing tonight?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

People earning a title shot through MATCHES as opposed to dumb bullshit like stealing a statue?

WHAT IS THIS WWE?!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Roman winning title at SS confirmed


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Just announce Roman Reigns Vs Seth Rollins ffs


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

TV channel changed.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dev21589 said:


> When Romans music hits you'll hear the millions of Tvs changing channels


click


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Too early for Reigns to get a title shot.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ooo boy...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank God for Roman Reigns.


















Wait, what?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Second I get too bored going back to playing Tales of Zestiria. Speaking of games.. who is getting WWE 2k16 tomorrow? *


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice pop for Reigns :mark:


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

I called it . How sad


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welp there ya have it. The next number one contender.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Promo Roman lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh look. People cheering for Reigns.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Reigns promo incoming....


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Great, Reigns promo.

Lucky us.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business is about to go belly up. Here comes Roman Reigns.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

truelove said:


> is Lesnar competing tonight?


If you mean fucking Sable on his farm when you say competing, then yes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Here comes the silver tongue tied Samoan.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That is that, Reigns is the No.1 contender


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lesnar should be in that tournament.....Actually fck' that! He doesn't need to earn sh!t!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

My hitta my hitta my hitta Roman!!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They're actually making sense? Letting the winners of previous matches fight for the chance to be in a title match?

It really is some amount of fuckery.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:reigns


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> TV channel changed.


:maury


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

Dat :datass pop


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Those boos :ha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess Roman's beating Kofi or Big E after this promo?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Sucks to be you, guy in an orange Mighty Ducks attire.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh no he has a microphone. fpalm


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Imagine this all lead to a double turn in the near future.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Swerve needs to happen tonight I dont care what kind or how but its gotta. THERES ALWAYS A PLAN B! :russo *


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Roman Reigns is the guy next in line./


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This has to be the greatest staredown since Austin-Rock :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Holy Shit! He's got a mic! Someone jump in the ring and ....shit, too late.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Don't let him speak!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

REIGNSWINSLOL


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

I know Kane couldn't wrestle but atleast he could cut a good promo...


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

he's just not a good speaker. his facial expressions and everything are awful


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

finalnight said:


> If you mean fucking Sable on his farm when you say competing, then yes.


He won last night so but valid point


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Uh oh, here comes Roman.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Seth Rollins's beard is like Lincoln level rn.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

This promo is giving me testicular cancer.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

buhlee dat bbygurl


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There might be a swerve if they're having Reigns come out and say it already.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That is how all Reigns promos should be, short and to the point.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Those pops!!!! 

Haters gonna wheeeep


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Here comes the Reigns megapush :reigns


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman's inflections are so awkward.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

gee I wonder who's gonna win


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

'What?'

Seriously, Reigns is gonna come out one day day and just go 'Hey grrrl.'


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He fucking sucks. "WHAT?" :reigns


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Nicky Midss said:


> he's just not a good speaker. his facial expressions and everything are awful


and he always got that look like he forgot his lines :reigns


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Short and Sweet promo by Reigns. That what he does best!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

12 minutes for... this?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Evolution said:


> Cena is going to get his W back tonight.


Lies.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still think it's Seth/Reigns 1 on 1 for the World title at Mania.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Reigns bringing back WHAT. 

WWE trying to piss off Austin. :grin2:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why does Steph have to be such a man for.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

lol that contrived Roman push :lol


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Reigns needs to get screwed ala Austin at Survivor Series 1998 tonight to make his chase for the title more interesting, imo.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Gotta be a swerve somewhere, right? They are just asking for fans to rebel again when they make it that painfully obvious they're pushing for Reigns again.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Too early for Reigns to get a title shot.


Seth will screw him out of the win tonight to push it longer.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Let the harvest of IWC tears begin. Roman Reigns is your new champ come Survivor Series. Believe that.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Nicky Midss said:


> he's just not a good speaker. his facial expressions and everything are awful


The squint of death!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

FML.
Babygurl.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I still think it's Seth/Reigns 1 on 1 for the World title at Mania.


I think Brock's winning the Rumble so it'll be Reigns/Brock for the title and if they don't/can't do Rock/HHH it'll be Seth/HHH.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

The roman reigns character is so corny


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Not even 20 minute into Raw and i already heard an useless promo by the Authority and a promo of the future winner of Number 1 contender match.

So...what's left?


----------



## Thuganomics (Oct 25, 2015)

Who do you guys think Reigns will face next?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WrestlingFan1123 said:


> The roman reigns character is so corny


He is Cena 2.0


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Here go's WWE making things obvious again
Keep being obvious with reigns HE WILL FAIL AGAIN .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok so we will have a program of Rollins and Reigns probably on and off until Mania so where does Sheamus fit in?
See, always said it: get rid of the MITB stip.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

WTF why is Raw going to be a 12.00 in Australia


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I still think it's Seth/Reigns 1 on 1 for the World title at Mania.


So would you rather have his push now? or at WM?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Watch...it'll be the Big Slow, the big damned godawful show tonight...Well, get ready for something, you didn't care to know, It's gonna be awful, it's surely gonna blow...it's the Big Slow.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

See there we get short and to the point Roman, and it's good! Why can't WWE just learn this??


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

Kejhill said:


> Not even 20 minute into Raw and i already heard an useless promo by the Authority and a promo of the future winner of Number 1 contender match.
> 
> So...what's left?


Atleast its not a promo from Cesaro


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Thuganomics said:


> Who do you guys think Reigns will face next?


he'll beat owens or cesaro so this forum has an epic meltdown :ha


----------



## Roscoe7 (Oct 19, 2013)

Why the fuck would you announce a goddammned tournement for the no. 1 contendership and then spoil it by having the clear winner interrupt and stare down the champ? So fucking stupid....


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So Neville and Cesaro are definitely jobbing tonight


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WrestlingFan1123 said:


> The roman reigns character is so corny


Yep and the super push is not helping one bit.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Thuganomics said:


> Who do you guys think Reigns will face next?


Someone from New Day.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> Does anyone else miss J & J security?


I miss Gerald Brisco, Pat Patterson, Sgt Slaughter and Vince McMahon being the authority.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> FML.
> Babygurl.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Do you think that maybe Reigns gets screwed again in the main event? say by Ambrose who is just pissed off at being overlooked again because of fucking Orton, and indirectly Reigns because the Wyatt fight was his to fight, he didn't get a chance to win last night.

Could be interesting, not the way I would want it though ... Ambrose needs a reboot though. This is the first time he's ever been a face, he just know what he's doing when he's a heel.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck he always have to squint for. With his Gilbert Gottfried ass.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I don't know, Roman got 99% cheers when he said he was going after the world title. Maybe the fans won't rebel this time. :draper2

Or maybe they will:curry2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shadowcran said:


> Watch...it'll be the Big Slow, the big damned godawful show tonight...Well, get ready for something, you didn't care to know, It's gonna be awful, it's surely gonna blow...it's the Big Slow.


It'll either be Big E or Kofi since they need KO as a heel for the 4way.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

VINTAGE Raw opening.

:cole


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Kevin Owens
Alberto
Reigns
Big E
Kofi
Ziggler
Cesaro
Neville


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

New Day one of like two things I like in WWE, tbh.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Uh oh... I think they might have Ambrose screw Reigns tonight.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

haha suck a nut, Reigns about to go over on New Day


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I bet Big E fucking pops everyone in the back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, what is the "business" that Ambrose was referring to last night?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

POWAHHH! :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Roman Reigns match, cracking open my first drink.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WrestlingFan1123 said:


> The roman reigns character is so corny


Lol give him a break


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAHN DEE-AHGO!

IT'S TIME TO FEEEEELLLLL...THAAA POOOOOWAAAHHH!!! :clap :dance :clap :dance


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is Cena 2.0


Except Cena has talent.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

great.. roman is gonna beat new day :larry


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RIP New Day :mj2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> There might be a swerve if they're having Reigns come out and say it already.


They're not smart enough for a convincing swerve


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I canny wait to read how that reigns pop was actually due to Ambrose or piped in with holograms or paid actors or something

I'm sure loose cannon or tywin lannister will make up a good one


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:reigns is booty.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Am I the only one that is concerned that Kofi Kingston is more entertaining on the mic in 2015 than Roman Reigns...?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Reigns does need new attire.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kofi going in on Reign's attire.

:damn


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Pixels.. why can't they just bury all the copies of that DVD in the desert like that ET game..


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Except Reigns has talent.


Yep


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lets play a drinking game, every time Reigns gives that stupid smile, take a drink


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

New Day going in on Reigns :lol

He does need to switch up though


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*New Day is life.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wait, is BOOTY used for positive or negative connotations? :wee-bey

brb throwing up my unicorn horn for Brutha Xavier :thecause


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey everybody, show some respect.


Throw it up. I mean the unicorn thingy.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Act like New Day isn't the greatest thing going in WWE right now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This is getting so childish by the week


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

That unicorn shit has got to go.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Make Reigns disappear Kofi.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> So, what is the "business" that Ambrose was referring to last night?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Am I the only one that is concerned that Kofi Kingston is more entertaining on the mic in 2015 than Roman Reigns...?


I am concerned that the people in charge don't seem to notice it :draper2


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Second I get too bored going back to playing Tales of Zestiria. Speaking of games.. who is getting WWE 2k16 tomorrow? *


I was till I heard they won't have the NXT divas.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

XW Black arm bands ......... fuck me, genius.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

:ha :HA at knowing that spell


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Lets play a drinking game, every time Reigns gives that stupid smile, take a drink


Lets take a drink every time a member of WF complains about Reigns. We all be dead of alcohol poisoning


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Kofi vs Reigns
Kevin Owens vs Neville
Big E vs Cesaro
Ziggler vs Del Rio


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

New Day are hilarious.

Reigns/Big E could be a great match. Two powerful, hard hitting dudes.

Oh, it's Reigns/Kofi. Meh.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao was roman doing the chicken dance there?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So obvious Roman is going to win.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Stone Hot said:


> So would you rather have his push now? or at WM?


I don't mind either way. I'm not a Reigns hater.


Evolution said:


> Seth will screw him out of the win tonight to push it longer.


Yeah I can see that. 


KuritaDavion said:


> I think Brock's winning the Rumble so it'll be Reigns/Brock for the title and if they don't/can't do Rock/HHH it'll be Seth/HHH.


I think Reigns is winning the rumble again. Brock/Reigns II for me would make more sense if Reigns won the rumble again and Brock won the title at Mania.

I thin they want Reigns to win the title at Mania instead of defending it at Mania.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Avada kedevra! Lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TJQ said:


> Act like New Day isn't the greatest thing going in WWE right now.


It's hard not to be


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I hope Kofi is foreshadowing a heel turn.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Spear in mid-air as the finish, calling it right now.


----------



## Thuganomics (Oct 25, 2015)

I miss that trombone.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Kofi Kingston vs Roman Reigns... I wonder who will win? 

SO EXCITING


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gee I wonder whose gonna win this little tournament....so much for being unpredictable there WWE..


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> This is getting so childish by the week


Exactly. 

It's not funny, it's just corny and gay.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

What's cringe worthy about Reigns is he TRIES to have Charisma ... but doesn't.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> I canny wait to read how that reigns pop was actually due to Ambrose or piped in with holograms or paid actors or something
> 
> I'm sure loose cannon or tywin lannister will make up a good one










*????*


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

DOlorian said:


> So obvious Roman is going to win.


Joined this month,got loads of rep already.Your fitting right in at WrestlingForum.Join the Reigns hate train


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

> Lets take a drink every time a member of WF complains about Reigns. We all be dead of alcohol poisoning


Let's take a drink every time you complain about WF complaining. We'll be dead before blah blah blah. Vicious cycle.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

TIME OUT SUCKA, 

RESPECT THE TIME OUT


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, there's the new day segment of the day, guess it's time to change the channel because the show's over.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh jbl that hat is racist dog


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well at least the put a New Day promo on before MNF started :dance


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

what are they trying to make reigns that smiling corny goofball ?

It is beyond me. I thing i will never understand it


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I am concerned that the people in charge don't seem to notice it :draper2


are you drunk yet, big dog.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

The Shield said:


> Atleast its not a promo from Cesaro


Hahahaha, dude don't be mad at me, was just saying that they could had saved that promo for when Reigns will win this tournament to don't waste more time.

And about Cesaro of course i'm happy he won't cut any promo, thankfully he just needs a ring and an opponent to make me happy:evil


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, this is the tournament people were excited about before. Reigns vs Kofi. The suspense is killing me..


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

Need to drop this whole unicorn schtick, IMO.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dead @ the XW armbands. *


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

respect the timeout got a chuckle outta me


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Big E, attack Kofi so he wins you idiot.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

witchblade000 said:


> That unicorn shit has got to go.


Throw it up!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is 'Booty.' the most apt term ever used to Roman Reigns?

I think it is.

Reigns is booty.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Shield said:


> Joined this month,got loads of rep already.Your fitting right in at WrestlingForum.Join the Reigns hate train


Nah, don't hate him; just the contrived way he is being shoved down the audience's throats.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

All of a sudden Del Rio has a belt after one "return." He obviously couldn't refuse the money. They guaranteed him. But at least Cena won't be on.

Seth loves getting his ass eaten. He's the most pussified champion, looks like a methhead, uses another wrestler's finisher and he's the future of the company. They've made him into a joke.

Kane is nowhere as Kane as he was.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TJQ said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > I am concerned that the people in charge don't seem to notice it
> ...


Not yet only on drink #2, got a late start today :mj2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> XW Black arm bands ......... fuck me, genius.


They had them on last night at HIAC, too.

Sadly, Xavier's trombone was finally KIA after being in a comatose state due to those damn Dudleyz. D':


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So who is Xavier Woods married to? He has done a good job of hiding his private life because I didn't even know he had a girlfriend.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Lets play a drinking game, every time Reigns gives that stupid smile, take a drink


I only have a cup of Mt. Dew, and I don't want to waste it that fast!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Creed. A Rocky movie without being labeled Rocky VII.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

The New Day is getting exaggerated. Cut it out with this unicorn shit and bring back The New Day from the beginning of their heel turn.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> So, this is the tournament people were excited about before. Reigns vs Kofi. The suspense is killing me..


The match is fine. Beat a tag team champ in a singles match to get Reigns a win. Not every match has to be unpredictable.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Next Face of the Company. He so pretty U guys. He deserve it!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Kofi as WWE Champ in 2k16 is gonna happen 2morrow.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I really cannot believe Bertie is back. As in fuck that.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

DOlorian said:


> Nah, don't hate him; just the contrived way he is being shoved down the audience's throats.


yeah,because if Cesaro got "contrived" pushed too,youd jizz


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Creed with the man who made F$ flop hard... damn he's gonna have another flop


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Big e should attack kofi, dq on reigns

SWERVE!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Just thinking, is Reigns really pulling double duty on a night just after a HIAC match?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lol Big E


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Someone please gif Big E thrusting at Roman :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natecore said:


> The match is fine. Beat a tag team champ in a singles match to get Reigns a win. Not every match has to be unpredictable.


There is literally not one ounce of doubt as to who's winning this match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Big E right now

:ha


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

How can I be expected to give a fuck about a match that has commercial breaks during it?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big E showing the whole world exactly how he goes balls deep in these chicks.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone at this point yet?


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*

Wait so is Brock Lesner going to compete?

For the person saying Ambrose turning heel against Roman, please for the love of God don't say that, you know Roman will win and if they have that Shield triple threat at Wrestlemania 32, it will be obvious Roman will win. Seth should just face Roman at mania 32, and Shield triple threat at mania 33, by then the outcome will be unpredictable and they could have a match that should main event a ppv, because that is how big this match should be, 3 future stars of the company fighting for the main prize should be a big deal.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Big E is going up beat whoever he faces that way the wwe can get the new day on three times today


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

all I hear are women and children cheering. This crowd is horrendous


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Shield said:


> yeah,because if Cesaro got "contrived" pushed too,youd jizz


Yep, I would. As I've said before here, I wouldn't want my favorite to have the kind of booking Cena gets.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

That moment where the guys in today's battle royale are all more talented than Roman Reigns. The only exception is probably Neville.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This tournament and show is predicated on Reigns winning since they had him appear during the opening segment. Cant be blaming Seth for that third hour drop tonight. :bryanlol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Lets go Roman :clap


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

tbm98 said:


> Seth loves getting his ass eaten.


How would you know this?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The unicorn stuff is one of the only things keeping New Day heel right now. It's genius. I'm glad y'all hate it. 

I'm gonna throw it up with the new day 'cause the new day is the horniest team around (you know, unicorn horns and trombones).


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*

WWE hasn't had a good tournament is ages. Expect the worst.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Creed. A Rocky movie without being labeled Rocky VII.


At least it's not Rocky V. :draper2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Big E is going up beat whoever he faces that way the wwe can get the new day on three times today


3 New Day Appearences?

:YES


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*

Since Reigns may or may not advance to the Fatal 4 Way match, I'll get the popcorn ready. opcorn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ROMAN, YOU BOOTY, SON.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Dev21589 said:


> all I hear are women and children cheering. This crowd is horrendous


Welcome to the world of PG, sunshines and rainbows.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

DOlorian said:


> Yep, I would. As I've said before here, I wouldn't want my favorite to have the kind of booking Cena gets.


Do you think as a roman fan i like the way he is booked?

man half of my favourites(Rollins and reigns esp) are booked like shit


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Crowd chanting more for the New Day than the FUTURE of the business


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

In OZ Raw has gone from 10am to 11am and now 12pm THE FUCK MAN


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> There is literally not one ounce of doubt as to who's winning this match.


And?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Next Face of the Company. He so pretty U guys. He deserve it!


Wade Barrett > Roman Reigns


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It would be magical if Kofi beat Roman here in this match
:cole

The truest thing he's ever said, just not the exact way he meant it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The New Day is to women and children what John Cena is to the 18-35 male demographic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kofi aka Joey is so much more tolerable as a New Day troll than his happy go lucky fake islander gimmick.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

PurityOfEvil said:


> Welcome to the world of PG, sunshines and rainbows.


They can cheer for whoever they want.When they boo reigns,you don't say "sunshines and rainbows" do you,you hypocrite


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natecore said:


> And?


This may come off as nutty, but some people actually like some unpredictability every now and then.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't wait for ratings. :vince$

"Damn you :ambrose4, you're the reason ratings are bad!" :vince3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Those weak ass Roman Sucks chants


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Dev21589 said:


> all I hear are women and children cheering. This crowd is horrendous


Yeah, imagine that, people enjoying themselves is just horrendous you're right.

:kobe

Grow up.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

PurityOfEvil said:


> Welcome to the world of PG, sunshines and rainbows.


and unicorns


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

donne said:


> In OZ Raw has gone from 10am to 11am and now 12pm THE FUCK MAN



Its called Daylight Savings. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

One again, Reigns botches that clothesline.

Just stop doing it for Christ's sake.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Rodgers said:


> Those weak ass Roman Sucks chants


They're better off chanting for fucking unicorns at this point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, Reigns getting some boos.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Woon woot Reigns is over with the crowd tonight baby!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Kofi aka Joey is so much more tolerable as a New Day troll than his happy go lucky fake islander gimmick.


"From Ghana, West Africa"

*Dresses him in Jamaican ring gear*

:heston


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Romans having an epileptic seizure or is jiving.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> This may come off as nutty, but some people actually like some unpredictability every now and then.


I think once they announced the winners of HIAC were going to fight you pretty much knew Reigns, ADR and KO were in there and it's just a matter of which New Day guy was going to get the final spot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline, Clothesline

-Roman


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice 1 arm power bomb by Reigns


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

That powerbomb should've ended the match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I wonder how many people WWE paid off to start those Cena copycat chants..


----------



## rjhazelwood (Aug 22, 2008)

donne said:


> In OZ Raw has gone from 10am to 11am and now 12pm THE FUCK MAN


That is because we started daylight savings few weeks ago and US daylight savings ends on Sunday.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Dev21589 said:


> all I hear are women and children cheering. This crowd is horrendous


Boo fucking hoo. How dare other demographics enjoy wrestling besides the groups you deem worthy.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Roman looks gassed lol.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> One again, Reigns botches that clothesline.
> 
> Just stop doing it for Christ's sake.


Just like your sig,you crave attention.Reigns did not botch the clothesline.I feel sorry for you Chris Hero lookalikes.Come on.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Yeah, imagine that, people enjoying themselves is just horrendous you're right.
> 
> :kobe
> 
> Grow up.


Owned lmao


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Yeah, imagine that, people enjoying themselves is just horrendous you're right.
> 
> :kobe
> 
> Grow up.



Stfu I'm stating the fact that this CROWD IS GONNA SUCK lol 
If everyone is cheering for him you know this crowd is beat


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

good match tbh


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

this crowd is awful....


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I am shocked! Shocked!*


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy shit! Roman Reigns just beat Kofi Kingston!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

High impact moves like that need to start ending matches.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nobody predicted that


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Lol at the people saying Roman is getting boos. Yeah, like 5% of this crowd...


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Well the crowd loves Reigns, and that was a fine little tv match. 

No complaints.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*

What a shocker if Reigns Wins.


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

I see some people are butthurt that Roman is actually over.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Woon woot Reigns is over with the crowd tonight baby!


Fuck yeah bro! FUCK YEAH! GET SOME! *GET SOME!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

That was a good match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock won last night. Is he in the torunament?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

A respectable showing for Kingston. Shocked. :surprise: I gave him two minutes.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Boring match. They've succeeded in making a new Cena. High-pitched cheers and low-pitched boos. Ten more years of this booking.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Fabio Cena overcoming the odds.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea Reigns is fucking over. Thank you San Diego


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Well at least Reigns' spear is better than Edge's.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Reigns is fucking over like a mother fucker. :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The sensitivto's are out tonight about to cry themselves to sleep..


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope Reigns faces Ambrose in the main event. That'd be interesting.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

Natecore said:


> Boo fucking hoo. How dare other demographics enjoy wrestling besides the groups you deem worthy.


EXACTLY.You don't hear them complaining when the crowd(demographic)boo Reigns.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Seems like a good point to go to bed. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

"They're going wild in San Diego"


Errr....


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

rjhazelwood said:


> That is because we started daylight savings few weeks ago and US daylight savings ends on Sunday.


Thanks mate, I was all confused


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Miz's fucking clothes...amazing.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Roman beat Kofi?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

this guy is still employed


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

San Diego loves Roman Reigns :reigns2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz still dressing like a hollywood gay prostitute.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Well it looks like they have to do their yearly whoring out of the new shitty WWE game.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome spear.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm watching Miz play a video game. Fuck you.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE promote Austin Creeds channel now. Nice


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Reigns winning later tonight means I'll actually go out and get laid instead of wasting 2 hours watching this predictable shit


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

Jim Ross said:


> Reigns is fucking over like a mother fucker. :mark:


FUCK THESE WRESTLINGFORUM HATERS.

Not Reign's fault Vince pushed him when he wasn't ready.

Good thing San Diego is a good crowd


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The Shield said:


> Just like your sig,you crave attention.Reigns did not botch the clothesline.I feel sorry for you Chris Hero lookalikes.Come on.


Awwh, poor thing.

Can't accept that your boytoy is an embarrassment to wrestling.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

KloNer said:


> I see some people are butthurt that Roman is actually over.


People with poor taste might find him entertaining.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's weird how there were boos at certain points during the match, but not so much afterwards..

:hmm:


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*

Gee, I wonder if Reigns will win. He's such an underdog.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cole is aging 1 year per PPV


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mastodonic said:


> Boring match. They've succeeded in making a new Cena. High-pitched cheers and low-pitched boos. Ten more years of this booking.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Shocker. Enjoy 10 years of Cena v2

Also Stone Hot and the other Trolls in full force tonight.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Good match. 

Del Rio... UGH


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

SHIV said:


> Brock won last night. Is he in the torunament?


:reneelel:bryanlol:Brock:hano:Out


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

You know what? That was a fun match. Kofi/Reigns was a solid TV match. No complains.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Yea Reigns is fucking over. Thank you San Diego


He wasn't over last night. Reigns is booed in more places than he is cheered.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This may come off as nutty, but some people actually like some unpredictability every now and then.


Good then you were extremely happy for that Del Bore-o return. This tourney didn't have to have 4 20 minute unpredictable classics.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Del Rio versus Neville? That's gonna be a good one I expect.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, Del Rio winning of course.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Neville and ADR should be extremely good.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Did they even mention why Zeb was injured? :mj4


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CESARO VS OWENS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:



Jack Thwagger said:


> Did they even mention why Zeb was injured? :mj4


BECAUSE HE'S OLD, MAGGLE :jbl


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Well Cesaro's losing.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Just give 20 minutes to Cesaro vs Owens, for fuck sake.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:reigns is so fucking over! Best in the business u guyz. Best ever. 

Macho Man Roman Reigns baby! All the Roman-maniacs are runnin' wild now! "This is awesome! We are awesome!"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Owens vs Ceasaro. Hells to the yes. *


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

At least these are actual matches for a purpose and no God damn 6 man tag shit.....


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Cesaro vs Kevin Owens! Sounds great.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Aw, man. Team Rocket facing each other


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Owens/Cesaro should be good.

Wow they are basically telling us that Reigns is winning the 4 way. All of those other challengers would be weak challengers. ADR is a maybe but he should probably be defending the US title at SS.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bjnelson19705 said:


> At least these are actual matches for a purpose and no God damn 6 man tag shit.....


Yeah a nice change.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Well damn. They didn't even try to hide that Roman is winning


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ziggler Vs Owens Vs Reigns Vs Del Rio

Hope Reigns or Owens win.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dumb to not have both Owens and Cesaro in the final 4. Why would they do Big E vs Ziggler when neither should be in the final 4

Stupid WWE.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Owens vs Cesaro, atleast it's something new. :lol


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Enjoy Del Rio title reign until Cena comes back.


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

rocknblues81 said:


> People with poor taste might find him entertaining.


Or the other way around. 

But I won't enter your game. You are butthurt. I can understand you.
You'll get better.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Cesaro vs Owens will be a good match, as always.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

God this is boring. I'll just check out Wyatt's segment tomorrow morning.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

the spear was perfectly executed.
reigns looks spectacular the entire match
first time ADR-Neville... awesome


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> My predictions for the tourney matches:
> 
> 1) Reigns vs. Kofi
> 2) Cesaro vs. Owens
> ...


Damn, I'm a fucking boss. Got all the matches right and the one result so far. Go me!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Good then you were extremely happy for that Del Bore-o return. This tourney didn't have to have 4 20 minute unpredictable classics.


I don't even know what you're talking about this point..


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns is going to be Cena 2. It's a shame. He'll always be the face that half the crowd hates. His mic work as a heel has to be amazing in order for him to be the face everyone loves.


----------



## Thuganomics (Oct 25, 2015)

Imagine Big E as the WWE champion.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Del Rio is a plague stricken upon pro wrestling.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

They need to have the Fatal 4 Way be an elimination match.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :reigns is so fucking over! Best in the business u guyz. Best ever.
> 
> Macho Man Roman Reigns baby! All the Roman-maniacs are runnin' wild now! "This is awesome! We are awesome!"


It was funny watching him huff and puff at Rollins whenthe height difference is so small.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens vs Cesaro









But that means only one of them in the 4-way


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

CESARO CESARO CESARO CESARO CESARO CESARO CESARO


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Just got in, can anyone fill me in on what has happened so far?


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Cesaro confirmed losing in 1st round. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

I'm OK with Reigns. He's not a complete manchild like Cena.

He needs a better moveset still.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> At least these are actual matches for a purpose and no God damn 6 man tag shit.....


Don't worry. We'll get the losers 6 man tag with Dudleys/Ryback vs. Rusev/Sheamus/Barrett.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Seen Owens vs Cesaro a lot of times already, but they always deliver :mark:


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

So
Reigns
Zigs
Owens
Del rio


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TJQ said:


> CESARO VS OWENS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> BECAUSE HE'S OLD, MAGGLE :jbl


Because, yknow...not like it had anything to do with another client he had...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Redzero said:


> Shocker. Enjoy 10 years of Cena v2
> 
> Also Stone Hot and the other Trolls in full force tonight.


Im always here son. Just happy that Reigns is over.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The last wrestling game i bought had Crush in it. I..am old.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dumb to not have both Owens and Cesaro in the final 4. Why would they do Big E vs Ziggler when neither should be in the final 4
> 
> Stupid WWE.


Come on, man. This is the best tournament ever!!!111 You read some of the posts on here and the other thread before Raw started when this tourney was announced? Hilarity.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Big E vs Ziggler = Hoping Big E wins
Cesaro vs Owens = Fuck yeah. Owens will win, but i want a nice Cesaro showcase. 
ADR vs Neville = Interesting match but...Del Rio wins lol.

And it's obvious that Roman wins the 4way...i'm fine if he wins the Title at SS. I want to see Seth turn face so bad...it is time.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Please let Cesaro win. I know it's at the expense of Owens, but Owens is IC champ.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

bjnelson19705 said:


> At least these are actual matches for a purpose and no God damn 6 man tag shit.....


Sorry to disappoint but a six man tag is coming up later featuring Sheamus...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't believe how over Roman is. 

They should give him shades and a suit, then he'd get charisma somehow and be super overz!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock too big for the tournament. I guess we are supposed to just forget about him? Of Course, Vince can't afford any more appearances, I guess.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

When it comes to wrestling, you can tell who's gonna win 90% of the time. So lol at people complaining how Reigns winning was "obvious".


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, that one commercial was better than most of Raw alone..


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

this is awesome
1 on 1 great matches


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Awwh, poor thing.
> 
> Can't accept that your boytoy is an embarrassment to wrestling.


He isn't though.The only thing thats embarrasing to wrestling are imbeciles like you.Now nick off


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HERE WE FUCKING OOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Undertakerowns said:


> Please let Cesaro win..


Just listen to that theme, impossible for him to win with that theme.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Great match coming up here.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

You know DelRio might win this and the title. Only Vince and God know what they promised DelRio to come back.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I swear Stone Hot would pay 500$ to blow Reigns.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Owens needs to grow up and let Cesaro win this one. Don't get why Owens had to bury him so bad


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Alberto Del Rio vs. Roman Reigns vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kevin Owens is gonna be a good match.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Cesaro with dat main event hoodie


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO be getting them face pops.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Kevin owens vs Cesaro = quality at best


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

DOlorian said:


> Just listen to that theme, impossible for him to win with that theme.


Why would they even sell that theme on ITunes? Why?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow. My two current favourite wrestlers going at it!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro Owens!


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Just get that swing over with so Owens can squash him


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Owens is such a cutie.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

As big as the roster is we always get the same wrestlers , every RAW , they could've had a tournament similar to that of 2011 when Punk left with the title and the winner is determined next week with a lot of underated wrestlers getting their shot .


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Stinger Fan said:


> Just got in, can anyone fill me in on what has happened so far?


All the winners from last night are 1v1'ing and the winners are going into a fatal 4-way for the number one contendership.

Reigns beat Kofi, now it's Cesaro/Owens later there is Del Rio/Neville and Ziggler/Big E.

There's also a 6-man tag w/ Sheamus, Rusev and Barret vs. 3D and Ryback.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Cesaro with that hoodie. Nice.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I mark for Owens always picking on Cole:lmao


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

While Reigns is obviously winning the tournament, Del Rio winning would be a nice swerve.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Solf said:


> I swear Stone Hot would pay 500$ to blow Reigns.


Are you kidding me? I would pay much more than that. :wink2:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Why would they even sell that theme on ITunes? Why?


They should be paying us to listen to it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Kevin Owens Show wens2


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Admittedly this is the first Raw I've watched properly in months, so this is the first time I've heard Kevin Owens speak and Jesus Christ, is it me or does he sound a bit like Chris Benoit?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*WRAASSSSSLIN*


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

I'm calling it. Reigns to get the pin on Ziggler.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Just got in, can anyone fill me in on what has happened so far?


Reigns is the new n°1 contender and god have mercy on our souls.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

"Cesaro's not connecting, damnit!"


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The Shield said:


> He isn't though.The only thing thats embarrasing to wrestling are imbeciles like you.Now nick off


I can almost see the tears streaming down your face onto your keyboard. Calm down son, it's not the end of world. Reigns is shit, but there are other things to worry about.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Cesaro and owens going to try to steal the show here


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

classic spot.
for a future classic match


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't even know what you're talking about this point..


It's quite easy. You like unpredictability and you got it with Del Rio's return. See, easy. Reigns vs Kofi doesn't have to be unpredictable. If you can't follow that then it's your fault.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Guys!!!!!

Did you know if I post this gif, it means Roman gets charisma when he wears suits? Would be so over!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Cool opening with all the roll-ups.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Owens needs to grow up and let Cesaro win this one. Don't get why Owens had to bury him so bad


Because Owens is actually Vince McMahon in disguise and makes all the booking decisions and buries everyone so he can be number one.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Evolution said:


> All the winners from last night are 1v1'ing and the winners are going into a fatal 4-way for the number one contendership.
> 
> Reigns beat Kofi, now it's Cesaro/Owens later there is Del Rio/Neville and Ziggler/Big E.
> 
> There's also a 6-man tag w/ Sheamus, Rusev and Barret vs. 3D and Ryback.


Thanks! Looks like a decent show on paper 



Solf said:


> Reigns is the new n°1 contender and god have mercy on our souls.


Sounds like an interesting evening lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Fight Owens Fight" chant. <3

Cool to see Cesaro talking shit with Owens. bama


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Why does Owens talk to Cole during matches? It's stupid.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ti Owens fucking with Cole for some reason. I like it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Why does Owens always want to yell at Cole?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> Come on, man. This is the best tournament ever!!!111 You read some of the posts on here and the other thread before Raw started when this tourney was announced? Hilarity.


Think people (myself included) were mostly just pleased that the matches had stakes to them unlike the listless bullshit that's been fed for the last few weeks.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Solf said:


> Reigns is the new n°1 contender and god have mercy on our souls.


Reigns as world champ, proof God has abandoned us.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kevin owens is wwe version of Rex Ryan


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Imagine if that at the main event, Kevin Owens goes to hit the pop-up powerbomb on Alberto, but while ADR is mid-air Reigns hits the spear. ADR falls onto KO and wins the match. That would be cool.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

both in the same level


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Tonight's RAW is straight boring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JBLoser said:


> Think people (myself included) were mostly just pleased that the matches had stakes to them unlike the listless bullshit that's been fed for the last few weeks.


I know you liked the idea of it, but I wasn't referring to you with that comment so much. You are one of the few good posters on here whose opinion I enjoy reading. (Y)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Fallout 4, two more weeks!!!!!!!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Kevin Owens' first WWE Championship reign is going to be epic, you just know he'll take the ball and run with it.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

GUYS LOOK AT HOW OVER OWENS IS !!!!!!111

Even more than Reigns asdadasdasd!!1


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Fuck this damned advertising, do that during Authority promos.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I can almost see the tears streaming down your face onto your keyboard. Calm down son, it's not the end of world. Reigns is shit, but there are other things to worry about.


Reigns got a bigger pop and has more four star plus matches than the two IWC favorited wrestling now. I mean I get you don't like him but to pretend he's not one the best is delusional


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

I swear to God, they may as well halve all the commercial breaks and make Raw a 2 hour show again


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Fallout 4, two more weeks!!!!!!!


Gotta give it a few months so that they patch all the bugs.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowd is hot for Roman. Dead for Cesaro v Owens. Vince/Dunn kind of crowd.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> I know you liked the idea of it, but I wasn't referring to you with that comment so much. You are one of the few good posters on here whose opinion I enjoy reading. (Y)


Fair enough, essa.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This is Awesome! Fuck these commercials.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Kevin owens is wwe version of Rex Ryan


Except Owens can win the big games where as Ryan cant.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

I can safely say that the highlight of this show was Steph´s tits and I missed that :fuckthis


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Imagine if that at the main event, Kevin Owens goes to hit the pop-up powerbomb on Alberto, but while ADR is mid-air Reigns hits the spear. ADR falls onto KO and wins the match. That would be cool.


Crazy spot


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

How anyone could think having adverts in the middle of a match is a good idea is anyone's guess. Guaranteed way to stop any flow to a match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BTNH said:


> Admittedly this is the first Raw I've watched properly in months, so this is the first time I've heard Kevin Owens speak and Jesus Christ, is it me or does he sound a bit like Chris Benoit?


Must be a Canadian thing


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Reigns got a bigger pop and has more four star plus matches than the two IWC favorited wrestling now. I mean I get you don't like him but to pretend he's not one the best is delusional


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bullydully said:


> Fuck these commercials.


"It's all about the money! It's all about the money!" :Vince


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Fallout 4, two more weeks!!!!!!!


I'll have already finished the game with an illegal copy next week.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Cesaro is like a machine. If Arnold is the T-800 and the liquid metal guy is the T-1000 then Cesaro is a cross between the two. The T-900 baby


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

How come there's no big factions in WWE today?

The show is so stale. 

The Authority is a joke.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

When we'll be back online probably there will be Big E vs Ziggler fighting.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I can almost see the tears streaming down your face onto your keyboard. Calm down son, it's not the end of world. Reigns is shit, but there are other things to worry about.


I can see the cum on your face,from your micropenis,when you jizzed after watching some backyard indie promotions.get the fuck out.

Reigns is better than half the roster.He had consistent matches.So stfu.Cesaro and Neville can't even speak propely haha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Reigns got a bigger pop and has more four star plus matches than the two IWC favorited wrestling now. I mean I get you don't like him but to pretend he's not one the best is delusional


No he doesn't LOL You are the one who is delusional if you think Reigns has any 4 star matches especially more than Cesaro or Owens.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

if you didnt enjoy this matches youre not a real wrestling fan


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Cesaro has a great underrated dropkick.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Solf said:


> I swear Stone Hot would pay 500$ to blow Reigns.


Only if it made the IWC angry.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Reigns got a bigger pop and has more four star plus matches than the two IWC favorited wrestling now. I mean I get you don't like him but to pretend he's not one the best is delusional


HA!

So you think pops make someone talented? Well, Reigns got crushed last night and Cesaro blew the roof off the place. And star ratings? Cesaro's work is more regarded than reigns has ever or will ever be.

The delusion here is that Reigns is anything more than a jobber level talent.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Cefuckingsaro.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Reigns vs Owens vs Dolph. Vs Del Rio


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> How come there's no big factions in WWE today?
> 
> The show is so stale.
> 
> The Authority is a joke.


Vince doesn't like factions. HHH said so on his documentary. Only reason they had some during the Monday Night Wars is because they were in style back then thanks to the NWO.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's too bad Vince will never see anything in Cesaro.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

cesaro is on fire
hes enjoying the match.
hes over whit the crowd


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> Crowd is hot for Roman. Dead for Cesaro v Owens. Vince/Dunn kind of crowd.


Hopefully California will hurry up and sink. I hate that state for a bunch of reasons.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Man, if only Cesaro connected with the crowd...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

BTNH said:


> I swear to God, they may as well halve all the commercial breaks and make Raw a 2 hour show again


Technically Raw is a 2 hour show without the commercials. When it was 2 hours years ago, without commercials it was usually 1 hour and 30 min.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Swiss Superman motherfucker!!!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Apparently Cesaro being good at wrestling is a "surprise" to the commentary team.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cesaro is just a freak of nature.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Cesaro with the Crossbody!


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

rocknblues81 said:


> You will not "enter my game" because I'll own your ass. That's why.
> 
> Retards call people "butthurt".
> 
> ...


I see you are even more butthurt.

Maybe you have some personnal issue with him. 
Reigns is one of the more charismatic on the roster, and is one of the best seller. However, I'll give you the fact that he's booking is shit, and he has no real character.
But the guy is over. What's your problem with it. 

The only reason I can think of, is that you are actually butthurt, and that it hurts you personally in your soul, and in your brain to see Roman Reigns succeed and getting over.

Get over it man. Wrestling is not that important in your life. Or maybe it is ?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

In honor of Lesnar's victory last night, time for another Rye Whiskey and Coke

:Brock


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Cesaro is such an incredibly talented and crisp worker.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cesaro mania! Im impressed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some people think Cesaro is worthless.

:ti

Not exactly a keen eye of talent are some..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Cesaro needs to get better" :vince3

:reigns :cena4


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Cesaro is such a geek in the ring and I love it! You can tell he's trying so hard in the ring, "Show them you like me!"


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Might Guy said:


> Only if it made the IWC angry.


Actually, I might afford one buck for the video.

in B4 "SEE REIGNS IS OVER PEOPLE WANT TO WATCH ME BLOWING HIM §§§§§"


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> No he doesn't LOL You are the one who is delusional if you think Reigns has any 4 star matches especially more than Cesaro or Owens.


Owens and Cesaro only decent matches are with John Cena, one of the greatest of all times

Reigns got a great match with the fucking big show


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Great wrestling like crsaro only needs a decent story and some big wins to be massively over


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> It's too bad Vince will never see anything in Cesaro.


"He won't connect, can't find the plug on this Swiss thing! Damnit!" :Vince2


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

this is awesome


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

This Cesaro deserves a push


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

2nd rope corkscrew EuroUcut...awesome


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

That springboard uppercut is majestic


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The Shield said:


> I can see the cum on your face,from your micropenis,when you jizzed after watching some backyard indie promotions.get the fuck out.
> 
> Reigns is better than half the roster.He had consistent matches.So stfu.Cesaro and Neville can't even speak propely haha


And now you have to result to childish insults because deep down you know I'm right.

And if you think Neville and Cesaro can't speak properly, 'What? Sufferin succotash!'

Admit Reigns is a joke and all will be well again.


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Cesaro is such an incredibly talented and crisp worker.


What does crisp mean ?

But yeah, his in-ring work is fucking amazing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cesaro needs to get the siren music changed


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cesaro is doing great tonight


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Goddamn, Cesaro is amazing.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

I love that uppercut, the most beautifull move today in my opinion


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Because, yknow...not like it had anything to do with another client he had...


But explaining that would require effort :vince3


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Weak.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And this is going to be the story of Cesaro's career. Shame.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

WEAK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro is the most athletic man in WWE, contrary to popular opinion.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

I accept this ending only cause is Kevin Owens.

But fuck off, Cesaro steals the show once again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens providing more for his family by winning wens2


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Super Kick Party


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn. I'm an Owens fan, but it would've been great to see Cesaro go over there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now that was a good match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam Cesaro just doesnt know how to grab that Brass Ring


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro the jobber.
Ambrose the jobber.

:reigns


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Good match. 

Appreciated that they actually show that Owens is really smart and cunning by knowing he can hide in the ropes.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Cesaro must feel like Owens has taken three big shits on his face.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Hmm that's interesting. Owens the IC champion didn't lose a non-title match but I kind of wanted Cesaro to win that match. Well, another champion for Reigns to overcome. Its definitely looking more obvious Reigns is going to win. They wont have another double champion and I doubt Del Rio loses in his second match


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Cesaro is incredible in the ring. I genuinely have no idea why he isn't featured more on Raw.

Cesaro is so good that he doesn't need a gimmick.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Cesaro is a freak of nature, Owens is a brilliant heel.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

that move was perfect
cesaro is incredible
pure quality
wwe has the best talent right now

even owens winning this was a really good match


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Did you guys think the ending to that made Cesaro look weak?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

SHIV said:


> Cesaro is the most athletic man in WWE, contrary to popular opinion.


Fuck you, there's no way he can do that incredible apron dropkick.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Told you all.


Huge reaction for him last night = Loss next night.

They WILL NOT let him get any momentum.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

How did this fat fuck win? That's all fair, but it makes no sense for this 6'4 athletic freak of nature dominate then for tellytubby Owens to win in one move. I mean I got no problem with him winning, but I don't get it lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Stopped the momentum in it's tracks and buried it."

Are you talking about KO or Vince JBL?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Im angry and butthurt on that result.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Cesaro carrying the team on his back.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Fantastic match. I'm glad Cesaro didn't win. Don't want him to job to Reigns.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Seeing how awesome Cesaro is in the ring makes me dislike him even more


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sup, Paige?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

KloNer said:


> *What does crisp mean ?*
> 
> But yeah, his in-ring work is fucking amazing.


Smooth, clean.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bi polar Paige


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

That was great!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Owens and Cesaro only decent matches are with John Cena, one of the greatest of all times
> 
> Reigns got a great match with the fucking big show


Reigns match with the big show was shit. WTF match were you working. And did you just watch that match? Way better than anything Reigns has ever done.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> :ti Owens fucking with Cole for some reason. I like it.


He's been ragging Maggle for a few weeks now. Just part of his fatass schoolyard bully charm.

:chlol


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Once again... I never post in these threads unless I see Paige.

And holy mother of God she just gets hotter and hotter.

Okay, that's my cameo for the week


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Cesaro is treated like a loser but the fans still aren't at the point where they care like they did with Bryan. He might have the Cesaro sections but for some reasons fans aren't that adamant about him. WWE booking will do that. It's so sad.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't get how you can hate Cena but like Owens. Literally every match is Owens getting his ass whooped for ten minutes until pop up power bomb out of nowhere. Plus he's been on the roster for like five months and lost twice total


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

EW EW Man Beast on screen :jaydamn


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Paige looks like she has lice


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can sasha lose those fucking stupid goggles?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Paige whispering sweet nothings would just be :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can we just send Cesaro to LU in exchange for ADR? I am beyond sick of him losing when he is a masterclass performer in that ring.


----------



## prepasur (Nov 17, 2012)

wooo Becky !!!


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

Man this Divas segment is FUCKING CRINGEWORTHY.
CAN THEM OUT OF MY SCREEN


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

And....here comes the divas lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

bllegh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This storyline makes no fucking sense and it makes Charlotte and Lass look like idiots. Ugh. This bush league writing.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

team PCB back together 'cause FUCK IT WHY NOT? :vince2

:HA


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Cesaro/Owens was better than their Summerslam match. Awesome match, the finish was kinda weird but...it is what it is. At this point, I know that Cesaro will never be "pushed".


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Paige looking very good as a heel


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Team PCB vs Team Bella.

It's like nothing has happened in fucking 2 months.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Man Charlotte and Becky have the personality of a Starbucks cup. Theyre the definition of basic white bitches.


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

PCB is back together again? And against the Bellas and Alicia?

Oh joy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Are these idiots actually trusting Paige?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

I usually turn down the tv whenever Charlotte is on but didn't this time so this is my first time hearing Becky. Wtf was that?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

This segment is fucking painful.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

Cesaro needs to stop showboating all fucking time. And stop trying to get over. Its annoying.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SHIV said:


> Cesaro is the most athletic man in WWE, contrary to popular opinion.


But can he even Superman Punch Bro?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What an incoherent mess that PCB storyline is.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I attacked Nattie...

With my penis :WHYYY7


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Raw was doing good they was doing so good

OMG BELLAS VS PCB AGAIN OMGGGGGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SHIV said:


> Can we just send Cesaro to LU in exchange for ADR? I am beyond sick of him losing when he is a masterclass performer in that ring.


He should lost to the IC champion. And losing to Owens isn't a bad thing. Now if that was Ryback that would be a different story.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

PCB vs the Bellas again? Fuck this shit!


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

B. [R] said:


> Did you guys think the ending to that made Cesaro look weak?


Kept some hope on Cesaro winning, then knowing the standards of WWE when he ended stopped by referee with Owens on the ropes i already knew he would had lost :lol


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Can someone make a gif of that springboard uppercut?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Also I'd really appreciate it if these #truth commercials would stop using lame viners as their spokespeople.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

cesaro should have picked the win right there


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, It's official, Vince hates Cesaro. How many times has he lost to KO now?


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

PCB vs Team Bella
This storyline makes no sense. WTF Paige?


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Undertakerowns said:


> Cesaro is treated like a loser but the fans still aren't at the point where they care like they did with Bryan. He might have the Cesaro sections but for some reasons fans aren't that adamant about him. WWE booking will do that. It's so sad.


He has the charisma of a wall. He's a great wrestler but that's about it.

Maybe he could start a yes chant to get himself over?... oh wait...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Charlotte and Becky are like Bruce Wayne trusting Catwoman at the end of The Dark Knight Rises for no freaking reason. 

What on Earth has Paige done to deserve any trust...at all? 

Like seriously, if she screws them over, they deserve to have egg on their faces because that's just stupid.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Mr Ed needs to leave Paige the hell alone and fuck off.*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I have to admit, that Big Tobacco commercial with the hip hop music was alright.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

TheShieldSuck said:


> Cesaro needs to stop showboating all fucking time. And stop trying to get over. Its annoying.


Yeah, fuck Cesaro for doing what every wrestler in the WWE should be doing.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Dam Paige looks Hotttt


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Charlotte is terrible. "There will be consequences" with that same goofy horse smile on her face. She has less emotional range than the Bellas, and that's saying something.


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Smooth, clean.


Isn't crisp a word to qualify crunchy food ?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> I want to jizz on beckys face



Get in line.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Charlotte and Becky are like Bruce Wayne trusting Catwoman at the end of The Dark Knight Rises for no freaking reason. 

What on Earth has Paige done to deserve any trust...at all? 

Like seriously, if she screws them over, they deserve to have egg on their faces because that's just stupid.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

DOlorian said:


> What an incoherent mess that PCB storyline is.


Paige turns heel each time of the month.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

KloNer said:


> Isn't crisp a word to qualify crunchy food ?


It's not it's only definition, lol.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

nikky vs charlote yesterday was a great and intence match
it has spots never seen in a divas match before


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

That chicken bacon ranch melt though is more attractive than bellas vs pcb


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

That Butterfly belt looks ridiculous on anyone that isn't named AJ.

embarasssing


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Ok, It's official, Vince hates Cesaro. How many times has he lost to KO now?


Whose lovely pair of tities are those?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

So they're teasing Paige turning heel, even though she turned heel a few weeks ago with the "pipebomb" promo?

Another 6 woman tag match tonight? Sigh. 

They have no idea how to get the divas over on the main roster. But the exact formula is on NXT, I have no idea how they can be this stupid.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Owens has been a fantastic IC Champion


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Mr Ed needs to leave Paige the hell alone and fuck off.*


Mr Ed?! :applause


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE needs to rise above that shitty fake sorry excuse for a charity.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

KloNer said:


> I see you are even more butthurt.
> 
> Maybe you have some personnal issue with him.
> Reigns is one of the more charismatic on the roster, and is one of the best seller. However, I'll give you the fact that he's booking is shit, and he has no real character.
> ...


It appears that "butthurt" is the only retort you have.

Why would I want a mediocre talent to succeed? 

You might tell me he had a "4 star match" with Lesner (He didn't. It wasn't that good) at WM, but his only good match this year that I can remember is the Daniel Bryan match.

I'm just telling it straight out, but if "butthurt" is the only retort or response you have... Well, that says it all.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I prefer 'Fight Song' better.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Fuck this match.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Charlotte and Becky are like Bruce Wayne trusting Catwoman at the end of The Dark Knight Rises for no freaking reason.
> 
> What on Earth has Paige done to deserve any trust...at all?
> 
> Like seriously, if she screws them over, they deserve to have egg on their faces because that's just stupid.


Is this a reference to the fact that Charlotte may be a man?


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

i like charlotes theme a lot


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

KloNer said:


> Isn't crisp a word to qualify crunchy food ?












They're my favorite.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Paige would've flourished in the Attitude Era.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why are we getting a Divas match now? What is the point for it?

Well at least Becky is wrestling! The only good thing that can come out of this is a team PCB split.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm going to say it right now so it doesn't get out of hand, can you not spam the thread with half-naked women? I'll be warning people if it continues.


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> It's not it's only definition, lol.


There are no definition that says crisp = smooth


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Like Cesaro doesn't need to talk he just has to be presented better. I feel bad because a lot of NXT guys are not going to do well on the main roster. Finn Balor is going to run into the same problem as Cesar when he gets called up but he isn't even on the same level as Cesaro in the ring.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

5 star march yesterday.
glad to see the revange now


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business is about to pick up. Here comes Goddess Nikki and her minions.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow at that Bella pop.

Fox looks so out of place with the Bellas.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I will be back" means you're leaving at some point. Yet this match is happening.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

No body will notice in the midst of the lots of messages, I have a small dick.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Did someone just write, "Reigns is one of the more charismatic on the roster"?

:What?:what?what:westbrook4:kobefacepalm:Jordan


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn is Team Bad not going to be on Raw again?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Nikki makes my dick so hard


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Divas got a bigger pop than Cesaro :lmao


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I like how reigns haters only retort is 

"Yeah I know every respected media member and former wrestler said it was a good match but actually it wasn't cause I say so"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> Like Cesaro doesn't need to talk he just has to be presented better. I feel bad because a lot of NXT guys are not going to do well on the main roster. Finn Balor is going to run into the same problem as Cesar when he gets called up but he isn't even on the same level as Cesaro in the ring.


Not to mention Balor is like 5'10 190. Nail in the coffin for him.

Balor is great but he will never be more than a mid carder unless Vince and bucky retire


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> They're my favorite.












Here's my favorite "crisp".


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> No body will notice in the midst of the lots of messages, I have a small dick.


Sometimes when you feel the need to share, don't.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe if they stopped this Diva teams crap we would not have to see team PCB vs team bellas all the time.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

the eternal bellas stigma 
they proves themself every match
they are awesome


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Alicia Fox has been there since 2008. 

In 8 years nothing good has came of her other than a good Northern Lights Suplex.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

KloNer said:


> There are no definition that says crisp = smooth


http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/crisp

''Clean, smooth, and somewhat stiff''


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

DOlorian said:


> Well at least Becky is wrestling!


And Brie Bella will dominate her for five minutes.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Evolution said:


> I'm going to say it right now so it doesn't get out of hand, can you not spam the thread with half-naked women? I'll be warning people if it continues.


Sure, no prob.

We need to find a way to do something else for forum members while the divas wrestle. Those of us who are ok on snacks and don't have to go to the bathroom. How about a Trivia Game? We could start off easy with things like "This wrestler was known as the American Dream".


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Paige to cost her team here somehow, but does anyone care?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Team Bella dominating Paige :curry2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> I like how reigns haters only retort is
> 
> "Yeah I know every respected media member and former wrestler said it was a good match but actually it wasn't cause I say so"


You guys also do that when an "Indy darling" gets a good star rating from the same people, to be fair. At least some of you do.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Alicia Fox physically in a match for the first time since when!!! Must be the first on TV in 2015


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MANIC_ said:


> Paige would've flourished in the Attitude Era.


Paige vs. Lita would've been interesting.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Nikki looks...DAMN!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> And Brie Bella will dominate her for five minutes.


Yeah...let's hope you are wrong about that since they have misused Becky for too long.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Tiago said:


> Mr Ed?! :applause


*Haha its all SHIV. Hes the genius behind that.*


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

Can we just get back to bra and panties and lingerie matches and stick the wrestling to NXT. Fuck this is trash..... THIS WHOLE COMPANY IS TRASH AHHHHHHHH!


...........


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Team Bella dominating Paige :curry2


 wouldn't want to dominate Paige?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Every Monday night I'm absolutely baffled at why Alicia Fox is on the main roster.

She's worse than almost every NXT diva.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Seriously, where's Sasha?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Brie Bella > Roman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"We Want Becky" chants...


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

We want Becky chant. 

YES!


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/crisp
> 
> ''Clean, smooth, and somewhat stiff''


My bad. I guess wordreference has some work to do on their site.

I'm french so I didn't understand why you used this word, sorry.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Becky! :mark:


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

charlote always do those combos attacks very well
nikky and brie more violent than ever


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Brie Mode goes for $125 on the street. Her pimp told me so.

It involves something to do with a balloon..that's as far as I know.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

We want Becky chants :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I want Becky :book


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

WE WANT BECKY!!!!!


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

Cesaro needs a power ranger attire to get over.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"We Want Becky" chants! :mark:


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

"Brie Bella is the reason for the "WE WANT SASHA" chants" :cole


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Brie just fucked up, kicked charlotte in the nuts


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*My kind of crowd! Popping for BRIE MODE and chanting We Want Becky.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

We want Becky chants. Legitboss should be happy....


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

Holy shit that was such a perfect neckbreaker from charlotte, she truly is her father's son.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

WE WANT BECKY

Only girl in all of this that is on Sashas level


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How many times. How man goddamn times are they going to do PCB Vs. Bellas.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"We want Becky!"

Thank Christ, she's been getting shitted on since the Revolution started. Like she's completely untalented or something.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

that was a pretty decent tilt a whirl backbreaker


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Brie's fucking voice is the worst.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow Charlotte is terrible.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

This San Diego crowd really wants the Lass Kicker.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Sometimes I think the Divas division should be scrapped and just let them be the referees. They're pretty much just eye-candy, after all.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

It's nice to see Becky when she's actually in a match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Woot Becky!


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Ireland spirit
incredible suplex


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I think we all forget just how much the crowd can add to a match, no matter what's being shown. I'm thankful for that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Spoiler:

Nikki wins


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"We Want Becky" Chants.

Becky eats the pin.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is some good heel stuff from brie


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah let Becky eat the pin...damn 

Back to making puns I guess...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> "We Want Becky" Chants.
> 
> Becky eats the pin.


See I listen to the fans :vince5


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

That's what should of happened at NOC and HIAC. Nikki with the forearm and the Rack Attack.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Sometimes I think the Divas division should be scrapped and just let them be the referees. They're pretty much just eye-candy, after all.


The divas are just eye candy but the women wresters are great.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Becky getting that horrible booking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Sometimes I think the Divas division should be scrapped and just let them be the referees. They're pretty much just eye-candy, after all.


I'd much rather them be managers/valets. They could add alot of value to some of the wrestlers who are just missing that last little piece to getting over big.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha we want Becky chants and then she eats the pin!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WELL THIS COMES OUT OF NOWHERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

KloNer said:


> My bad. I guess wordreference has some work to do on their site.
> 
> I'm french so I didn't understand why you used this word, sorry.


It's all good. English is not my first language either so I tend to make some mistakes as well.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Literally te worst swerve ever


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

And after the crowd wanted Becky in the match, they have Nikki pin her.

FUCKING LOL.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

becky didnt survive that backbraker, imposible
Nikky its really strong

paige betraying.
rampage isnt any good


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL Vince.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

when did the bellas make up anyway? remember the storyline with steph? 

did we just wake up one day and they made up before raw?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go again.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Paige so evil ❤


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Paige on a RamPaige :mark: I love it


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A Paige heel turn, what? :wee-bey

aige


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

Fuck, Charlotte screams in a deeper voice than I speak in.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Heel Paige is real Paige


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OMG! Paige attacked Charlotte?!?!?! 

I am like so totally shocked. Like I totally did not see that fucking coming at all man! Like wowzers man. The swerve of swerves. 

Seriously though, how may times has Paige turned heel now? 3? 4 times?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Team Bella win? Is Nikki going for the Divas Championship again?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Paige is so fucking awful. Why is this bitch getting a pop for this shit. Can't stand this stank looking chick.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Awww, Charlotte not getting over with the fans? Good.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Is that Big Show?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Good crowd & a good match.


Very enjoyable RAW so far.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Don't worry. Next week, Paige will apologize and they'll go out for ice cream with Ric Flair. With her making him bleed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Paige vs Rollins for the World title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paige is gonna break that filly if its the last thing she ever does!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The crowd's gone mild!

wow...who didn't see that coming? 

Crowd's now actually woken up. Guess they're tired of this team crap too.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Becky and Charlotte have to be the biggest geeks. This was fucking stupid.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Paige-tampax max


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Is this a heel turn? She's getting cheered.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

ABigLegend said:


> Every Monday night I'm absolutely baffled at why Alicia Fox is on the main roster.
> 
> She's worse than almost every NXT diva.


Except for the fact that she's not.

Especially considering she's decent in the ring, and during the 2 months WWE decided to give her a little bit of focus she showed more charisma than any other diva on the roster.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

instead of the underhooks, paige should pull the hair


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

What?! Paige turned on her teammates? That's unbelievable!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> A Paige heel turn, what? :wee-bey
> 
> aige


to me that's a face turn


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

San Diego crowd cheering Paige for kicking Charlotte's ass. Can't blame them.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Are the writers retarded? Short term memory loss? Some other mental disability? 

Who books this shit?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Heel Paige is easily the best diva on the main roster.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky Lynch is fucking awesome man. 

DAMNN THAT PAIGE ATTACK WAS AMAZING


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Paige getting cheered for turning on the faces :ti


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Good riddance to PCB.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

wow
such shock
much stunned
wow


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Team Bella wins
Paige kicks the shit out of Mr Ed
This is awesome*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Multiple turns in a one month period. That makes sense.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Becky lynch really should have stayed in NXT for awhile. There's just not time for her to be booked strong at this time


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I love angry Paige. Dayum.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

2 things:

1) Heel Paige is... okay. I guess. I don't know.
2) Why the fuck do you have Nikki lose last night only to have her look strong the next? Fuck.


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

God when Paige sings her theme all sexy lol fuck


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Heel Paige is vicious


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Time for another Paige title run :sad:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL they can't show the real match because of the blood, so the redo it in the video game instead ..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So would Raw just be better if they just showed the video game for 3 hours?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That oversell for those shitty graphics :ha


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

They wish Taker could still move that good.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

2k16 graphics look like shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Becky lynch really should have stayed in NXT for awhile. There's just not time for her to be booked strong at this time


Agreed the Divas Division is all over the place as far as characters and storylines goes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rodgers said:


> Time for another Paige title run :sad:


Ill take that if they have a Sasha Banks face turn and have her feud with Paige


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

meh much prefer the old Smackdown games. Since 2K took over it just doesn't look right to me


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Some black and white pictures coming up. Can't wait.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

does 'Taker piss his pants in the game as well?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> Multiple turns in a one month period. That makes sense.


*BIG SHOWWWWWWWWW*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rodgers said:


> Time for another Paige title run :sad:


Paige isn't winning the title. They just need a heel for Charlotte to beat for the next couple of months.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

charlote vs paige feud would be really good.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Crowd only booed when Paige went for Becky and cheered when she went for Charlotte, Looks like Becky will be used to get Paige booed in this feud


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Can we boo Charlotte like the crowd did to Roman? Maybe they will get that people want a different champ.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

JBLoser said:


> 2 things:
> 
> 1) Heel Paige is... okay. I guess. I don't know.
> 2) Why the fuck do you have Nikki lose last night only to have her look strong the next? Fuck.


Two Words..

Triple Threat

Although i could see a Fatal Four well erm pray for one since Sasha deserves a spot the way they have been booking her.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

My gawd Paige that was a thing of beauty!!!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Wait. Isn't Paige a friend of Charlotte? Where did this come from?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> meh much prefer the old Smackdown games. Since 2K took over it just doesn't look right to me


Here comes the pain is the best WWE game. It was near perfect. The last great WWE game was Raw vs SD. After that it went down hill.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

DOlorian said:


> Agreed the Divas Division is all over the place as far as characters and storylines goes.


She's pretty much at Brie Bella's spot right now. Take pins in tag matches so the the more pushed talent (Charlotte) doesn't look weak


----------



## Nakamura_ (Oct 14, 2015)

Crash Bandicoot on Playstation had better graphics than this shitty WWE game


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

You know when Smackdown moves to USA they need a brand split again. I can't believe they still don't have enough time to feature some people on Raw.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Can we boo Charlotte like the crowd did to Roman? Maybe they will get that people want a different champ.


She is the perfect champ. We need her to stick with that belt until the Bella's are out of the picture then we have better matches and feuds ahead .


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Team Bella wins
> Paige kicks the shit out of Mr Ed
> This is awesome*


Wait...you can call her Mr Ed and nobody says anything.
I call her Botchlette and people jump through my computer screen telling me I'm wrong for it. :ugh2:killa:jay


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Can you cheat in those WWE games? Like, strategically? Is there even a ref in the ring with you? It'd be cool if you could hit a cheap low blow or eye poke if the ref is visibly distracted.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paige turns as much as Show:hmm Big Show and Big


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's a shame they could never replicate the greatness that was the Here Comes The Pain era of wrestling games. I think I enjoyed just about all of them. They started going downhill after the first Raw vs. Smackdown


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JBLoser said:


> 2 things:
> 
> 2) Why the fuck do you have Nikki lose last night only to have her look strong the next? Fuck.


WWE thinks back and forth, 'You win/I win', even booking is the right way to do stuff.

Wonder why no one is over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure why 2k can't get WWE graphics as good as the NBA2k games.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Multiple turns in a one month period. That makes sense.


To be fair, that's how most chicks act.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky getting pinned by Nikki..ughhh I wish she fucked off already.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> So would Raw just be better if they just showed the video game for 3 hours?


Yeah you can book your own stuff and it would be better than the drivel we're given


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

"Yes, WWE is almost as popular as Men's Amateur Soccer...in the US that is.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> meh much prefer the old Smackdown games. Since 2K took over it just doesn't look right to me


Me too! The controls are horrible in the recent games, and they won't let you have the option to change. And the career modes were better in the older games too.


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

In my home country , Texas ? Really jbl u fuking geek


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Cole's face looks tired.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Home country of Texas :fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dear God with these recaps, we already saw the results in the website :/


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> ABigLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Every Monday night I'm absolutely baffled at why Alicia Fox is on the main roster.
> ...


Alicia fox is really mis used. Shes got several great spots that look awesome. If they had competent road agents, gave her a backdrop for a feud and paired her against sasha, becky or natalya she could put on a great match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So wait their match at Summerslam was:

"The Rematch TO BIG for Wrestlemania"

But last night there match was WM main event worthy?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Multiple turns in a one month period. That makes sense.


"makes sense to me!"


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Bork's face while doing the F5 in that pic :lol


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Evolution said:


> It's a shame they could never replicate the greatness that was the Here Comes The Pain era of wrestling games. I think I enjoyed just about all of them. They started going downhill after the first Raw vs. Smackdown


True! HCTP Season Mode was GOAT! And the SVR series still had a good mode in GM Mode IMO


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

So they can show someone getting hit in the nuts but they can't show middle fingers?


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Loose Reality said:


> Wait. Isn't Paige a friend of Charlotte? Where did this come from?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Paige didnt stand the succes of Charlote
she has a lot of envy when she was overshadowed by Charlote


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> Not sure why 2k can't get WWE graphics as good as the NBA2k games.


They don't use the same engine and the budget isn't as big so they're not going to create a bullshit good engine for a game that won't generate them anywhere near as much revenue is my guess.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> That oversell for those shitty graphics :ha


:lol I was just about to say, almost looks like Here Comes the Pain but worse.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

DOlorian said:


> Dear God with these recaps, we already saw the results in the website :/


Using still photographs of PPVs in 2001 was okay because it only teased the fans and made them wanna buy the replay on Tuesday.

In 2015, we have the fucking high-speed internet. We don't need those still recaps.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh ADR is so plain without the suit, car, neck robe, special entrance.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Its going to be nice to see Roman fall flat on his face again when they shove him back in the main event


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

DEL FRIOOO :delrio


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

True Face of the Company Del Rio!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Renee! :mark:


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Zeb here to not explain what the fuck happened to Jack Swagger.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

So we got a pussified Zeb Colter?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Renee, you can't do this to me every week.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Lol Zeb Colter is owning Trump.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Alberto del MOOOOONEEEEEY!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Next up: Neville vs. Del Rio


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

This bullshit is making feel sorry for poor Swagger, dude deserves so much better


----------



## prepasur (Nov 17, 2012)

OMG i'm in love with Becky Lynch


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF is this shit LOL

only in the WWE MexAmericans 

IDIOT Mexico is in North AMERICA


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

...That's the logic? Jesus Christ.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

Adr is officially the first ever WWE Mex-American champion.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Mex-America a new faction? Swaggy?*


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

International A+ player
ADR just conquest everything he want
ADR skip WWE working clausule, cause nobody can stop him


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

So Del Rio is heel? Lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That's the explanation? Go home WWE, you're drunk.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Did Alberto just tapped his dick there


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wait, wait, does del rio now have a pseudo xenophobic gimmick? are they fucking serious?!?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder what made Zeb change? Last time I saw him he was talking about deporting non Americans.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah nobody wants to see another Del Rio World title run


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

mex-america?

why no Amexico? americo

mexerica

anything is better


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Neville the GEEK is still getting crickets :ti


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Del Rio sucks so much, holy.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

This is weird so they are going the reverse racism route? So Alberto is heel?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

"The man that gravity forgot"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Did Alberto just tapped his dick there


He was standing next to Renee. Understandable.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lmao Mexamerica that shit is gonna get legit heat anywhere but the south west and the liberal north east


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone watch or like this idiot Christley?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok...I'm going to call WTF on "MexiAmerica"...It would have made far more sense to include the entire Western Hemisphere(N and S AMerica) and call it "The Western Hemisphere Union"...It's a dream of mine btw, but it's only a dream.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MexAmerica?

What aboot Canada? :mj2


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd :mark: if they have Del Rio tap Roman the fuck out.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Not sure why 2k can't get WWE graphics as good as the NBA2k games.


more characters.

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL DEL RIO FORGETTING HIS FAKE ACCENT, talking normally, then into fake accent, before trailing off


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yup, Del Rio is just as bad and uninteresting as ever on the mic. Keep him in the mid-card and make that his ceiling and I can live with that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tiago said:


> True! HCTP Season Mode was GOAT! And the SVR series still had a good mode in GM Mode IMO



The GM Mode was rigged :cussin:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Joseph92 said:


> I wonder what made Zeb change? Last time I saw him he was talking about deporting non Americans.


Because REASONS! It was like, more than 60 days ago so it didn't exist in WWE history.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

gravity forgot him, and so has the crowd apparently


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nightmare515 said:


> Lmao Mexamerica that shit is gonna get legit heat anywhere but the south west and the liberal north east


Yeah all the red states they will be heels and faces in the blue states LOL


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Not even name dropping Swags or nothing. And did Zeb say he and Del Rio were the only Real Americans.

Jesus fuck, this is disgusting. Fucking Benoited Swagger.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm feeling the Zeb/ADR pairing so far.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

It be more interesting if Del Rio shat on the United States title, attacked Colter and then introduced A Mexican Championship.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

MexAmerica? Zeb & Del Rio are heels because they want all the countries to be together?
This is hilarious!
I'm from Chile, btw.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

The fuck was that promo? lmfao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Roman Empire said:


> Me too! The controls are horrible in the recent games, and they won't let you have the option to change. And the career modes were better in the older games too.


Guys, an hour before Raw I made a thread for "Best WWE video game" over in General WWE. I'd value your opinions there...hell, ANY wrestling fan's opinions.

It's not one of those where I state what the best game is..Idk..It's like I'm shopping for the best ones.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Neville has no chance
but this its gonna be a firts time ever match
ADR gonna win but the spots would be greats.
Neville could look good even lossing to the champ


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'd :mark: if they have Del Rio tap Roman the fuck out.


More chance of a lightning struck comet hitting your house.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

By the sounds of things, Neville is "the man the crowd forgot".

They could have done so much more with him if they had just put a damn mask on him.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Mex-America?

fpalm


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

If Del Rio turns on Zeb and makes the Mexican Championship and re-unites with Swagger to bring back the US belt, THAT would be good booking.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Goldusto said:


> more characters.


The NBA has way more characters than the WWE. The NBA has over 400 players. The WWE has way less.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Del Rio is here hahahaha


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Evolution said:


> By the sounds of things, Neville is "the man the crowd forgot".
> 
> They could have done so much more with him if they had just put a damn mask on him.


Wow. Never thought of that. That would've been cool.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The GM Mode was rigged :cussin:


I remember! I used to have Hell In a Cell matches with 2 star rating and then a normal match with a 5 star rating, and I could never win the overall mode, but it was miles better than Universe Mode me thinks


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Real talk I love ADR's theme :lol


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Not even name dropping Swags or nothing. And did Zeb say he and Del Rio were the only Real Americans.
> 
> Jesus fuck, this is disgusting. Fucking Benoited Swagger.


Swagger is a jobber, nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

WHO WRITES THIS?!

"I know what you're thinking. You're thinking how could a great Mexican and a real American coexist and get along?!"

This is awful


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

ALBERTO DEL MOOOOOOOOOONEY!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

You NXT fans owe us an apology for the Neville hype back when he was close to debuting.

Dude is fucking terrible and it has nothing to do with booking


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

This is making me physically sick.

Time for a Trump/Swagger team.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Neville smokin a fatty in there?*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This Zeb/ADR thing is already going no where fast. _*NO BUYS*_


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Not even name dropping Swags or nothing. And did Zeb say he and Del Rio were the only Real Americans.
> 
> Jesus fuck, this is disgusting. Fucking Benoited Swagger.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So the WWE couldn't afford the fancy cars for Del Rio's entrance this time around so they just gave Zeb wheel out there on a scooter?

:ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> WHO WRITES THIS?!
> 
> "I know what you're thinking. You're thinking how could a great Mexican and a real American coexist and get along?!"
> 
> This is awful


Vince does


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

JBL said:


> Should have stayed gone, Alberto.


For once, I agree.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Zeb :lmao


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Becky Lynch and Ric Flair's daughter :lose 

Idiots.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Mexamerica
New Nation
Viva del rio


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

Regardless of whether you like him or not, titles look great around Alberto Del Rio's waist. People go on about carrying yourself like a champion, ADR does that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, Colter looks like he'd rather be walking over glass than being there tonight, and is that a hint of shame I see in Berties' eyes?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Del Rio has always been good at making the opponent look good. 

WWE needed a break from Rio and vice versa. Now he comes back fresh...or at least "fresher than before".


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Swerve upcoming-swags to crush Del Rio 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Is there term that Mexicans use for sell outs? Like black people use "uncle tom." because Del Rio looks like one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Super kick finish in 3..2...


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

nevile its no phisical competition against El patron
ADR is mean


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

To me, what would have made much more sense was if Zeb simply said something along the lines of "In the past me and a former associate had disagreements with Mr. Del Rio. However, when he approached me and we hashed out our differences we realized we both wanted the same thing. A better America." I mean for fucks sake.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why did the WWE give Neville Daniel Bryans ring gear


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The irony. Charisma vacuum Vs Charisma vacuum


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, okay, because obviously this gimmick is going to get heat are they mocking democrats ... i'm confused by this. I can't swallow a man returning to this company after leaving due to racism and coming in with, well a racist ethos. 

soooooo confused rn.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

nobody cares about neville.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Alberto del Hipocrita in the house! "Wah Wah WWE is racist" "Ooh look money!"


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

I miss Ricardo, that guy looked like he gave everything he had on that R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-IO


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why have they given del rio colter as manager. Such a pointless mix, doesn't really add anything.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Phoenix M said:


> *Mexamerica
> New Nation*
> Viva del rio


'we are the nation.... of immigration'


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Del Rio, top 3 worker.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Evolution said:


> It's a shame they could never replicate the greatness that was the Here Comes The Pain era of wrestling games. I think I enjoyed just about all of them. They started going downhill after the first Raw vs. Smackdown


True, although I love WWE 2K14.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just realized Zeb Colter blocked me a while back on twitter...and I have absolutely no idea why.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

JBL name dropping AAA and CMLL now thats interesting


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Low blow WWE. Mentioning Del Rio was Mega AAA champion. He still is....


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

They're going so far as to not even allow commentary name drop Swagger as someone who feuded with him. Disgusting.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

OmegaWolf666 said:


> I miss Ricardo, that guy looked like he gave everything he had on that R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-IO


Watch Ricardo will come back as Swagger's new manager :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Tiago said:


> Alberto del Hipocrita in the house! "Wah Wah WWE is racist" "Ooh look money!"


Now all we need is for his sidekick Bumble Bee Man to return. 

Apparently that's what they used to call Ricardo Rodriguez. 

:ti


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> So the WWE couldn't afford the fancy cars for Del Rio's entrance this time around so they just gave Zeb wheel out there on a scooter?
> 
> :ha


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

NakNak said:


> MexAmerica? Zeb & Del Rio are heels because they want all the countries to be together?


I think them being heels comes from the fact they think they're better than everyone else by calling themselves 'MexAmericans'. They look down on everyone else and call them 'immigrants'. 

And I guess there's a degree of patriotism in most people (particularly in some of the crowds you get in WWE), so it's one of those clever bits of heel work where the heat comes from the fact that the heels have actually got a point, so it makes the crowd hate the heel even more.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

What's Ricardo up to now anyways?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

perro returning to eat his own shit.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I hope Del Rio wins this so I can see ADR/Owens have some interaction in the ring.

:banderas


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> Is there term that Mexicans use for sell outs? Like black people use "uncle tom." because Del Rio looks like one.


Most likely they would just call them Perro, (Dog) or Hipócrita.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

MexAmerican sounds so stupid


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Alberto seemed pretty over in AAA and Lucha Underground. Here, I couldn't give a fuck about him.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

They have the is title from the guy who gets the most crowd reaction, to honestly one with the quietest.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I really liked Del Rio as a in-ring performer, but right now I see the same problem I did when he was last in the company. 

He lacks character and charisma to me.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The U.S. and Mexico as one country called Meximerico? :ugh2

SAVE_US.ŤŖÜMþ


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The page I spoke of was already around 2 pages long when I jumped over here at Raw's beginning so it's a subject many like.

Many are saying No Mercy is the best one. as is Here Comes the Pain and Fire Pro


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

magictrevor said:


> Why have they given del rio colter as manager. Such a pointless mix, doesn't really add anything.


Probably because Del Rio smacked a racist guy so they got the pseudo racist manager to partner with him and vouch for him . Sounds like something WWE would do


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Tiago said:


> Alberto del Hipocrita in the house! "Wah Wah WWE is racist" "Ooh look money!"


'Hey, we're sorry for what happened, and here's a large amount of money to feed your family' would you accept?

Yes you fucking would.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> They're going so far as to not even allow commentary name drop Swagger as someone who feuded with him. Disgusting.


He's a job guy. I get you're a big mark for him but he's enchantment talent, they don't care


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

The XL said:


> Swagger is a jobber, nobody gives a fuck.


Oh boy thats gonna get hit hard............


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zeb is good on the mic and everything, but it's not a great look for someone to have an old guy in a wheelchair as their manager, especially these days.


Del Rio being ribbed already?

:ha


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


>




This is fucked up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

eldoon said:


> LOL TNA gets shit on for doing a tourney , now wwe is praised for it


Different circumstances. 

Seth has ran out of viable contendors. Having a tournament to find that contendor makes sense.

With TNA they put the title on Hardy, only to immediately strip him for a ridiculous law suit angle. Then they start up a ridiculously lengthy overly complicated tournament to find another champ.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

ADR revolution
intencity and evilness
the real heel


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if Zeb know what a real American is? He called Del Rio (who is from Mexico) a real American, and before this he called Cesaro a real American (who is from Switzerland).


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Alberto Dull Rio


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Del Rio, top 3 worker.


Out of Del Rio, Rosa Mendes, Cameron and Eva Marie? Yeah most definitely top 3


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

markoutsmarkout said:


> What's Ricardo up to now anyways?


His porn career is really taking off.

He's now the teacher instead of the student.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Flip or Flop? They should try to add Fly to that. 

I still wouldn't watch it...

Well, this looks good...Spotless,eh?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Kostic said:


> Alberto Dull Rio


Clever


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Zeb is good on the mic and everything, but it's not a great look for someone to have an old guy in a wheelchair as their manager, especially these days.
> 
> 
> Del Rio being ribbed already?
> ...


Which is strange since Del Rio really doesn't need a manager to speak for him. But WWE has their inane ideas and they're going to use them no matter what.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The XL said:


> He's a job guy. I get you're a big mark for him but he's enchantment talent, they don't care


Which means at the very least you use Del Rio going over him in the past to ENHANCE Del Rio.

It's like they're purposely avoiding any and all reference to him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That commercial break felt so long...


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I feel like WWE is not serious about the paring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Only way Del Rio would be interesting in the WWE would be if he could make his own character and not that racist Vince tell him how to act


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> Wow, Colter looks like he'd rather be walking over glass than being there tonight, and is that a hint of shame I see in Berties' eyes?


I was just about to post something about that. Both seem a bit off.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mastodonic said:


> Gee, I wonder if Reigns will win. He's such an underdog.


I don't remember him ever being presented as a consistent underdog. They are pretty straight forward that he is awesome


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

They at least mentioned AAA


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Clever


Aren't I?


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

BlackoutLAS said:


> 'Hey, we're sorry for what happened, and here's a large amount of money to feed your family' would you accept?
> 
> Yes you fucking would.


As long as I had work and he had, for that matter, (not to mention he said in his Shoot that he was set for life money wise) I would most certainly not return. There´s something called pride that no money in the world can buy at least to me


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

They're even referencing JBL being managed by Zeb, but not Swagger. C'mon now, this is ridiculous.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Just give the book to Paul Hayman. Let him book the show. Hell Dutch Mantel is a great booker too. Vince has so many great minds around him.I wonder why doesn't he listen to them?


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*



RapShepard said:


> I don't remember him ever being presented as a consistent underdog. They are pretty straight forward that he is awesome


Yeah, true. He doesn't have that babyface character. Or much of any character, really.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Paul12907 said:


> Oh boy thats gonna get hit hard............


Ok, I admit, I awwww'd the kitten. :lol


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

ADR its the offence god.
El patron has the biggest repertory of moves and locks.
nobody had best kicks in the entire company


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

what a dive from Neville 
Incredible
Poetry in move
and the hurracarana


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Neville putting on a bigger fight than Cena last night :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to see Maggle and Layfield acknowledge Colter's previous stint in the WWF when he was Uncle Zebekiah and managed Bradshaw.

Neville / Birdo being a solid match so far isn't surprising, although Neville actually advancing would be.


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

I so want to see Zeb run into someone with that scooter.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Finish Him!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

In Lucha Underground Alberto Del Rio had a great interesting feud with John Morrison

2 days back in the WWE he is a Mexamerican? :shaq


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Del Rio should use the Enziguri as his finisher.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

enzugiri its another finishing move


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tremendous RAW match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Not even name dropping Swags or nothing. And did Zeb say he and Del Rio were the only Real Americans.
> 
> Jesus fuck, this is disgusting. Fucking Benoited Swagger.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

So Rollins can;t do a curb stomp but Del Rio's enziguri's are fine? 

:lol fucking hate this shitshow of a company


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

zeb legit looks bored.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I missed ADR. I quite liked him before he left.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This match is kinda...boring. Not awful, but dragging on.


----------



## prepasur (Nov 17, 2012)

Del Rio is grat, i remember when he was in CMLL as Dos Caras his finisher was a gorilla press into a german suplex i marked out every time he pulled that move


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so is del rios new thing winning matches without using a finisher?


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

brutal¡¡¡
neville could never survive that


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Decent match at least.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

That was a good match.

Finish looked like an execution.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good match. Logic makes no sense with the pairing but ADR is a good wrestler.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Del Rio is 38 but age is only a number


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Del Rio and Cesaro are wrestling gifts in a shitty WWE.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Two pins, two different finishers. ADR looking good.

Neville lasted longer than Cena did last night on PPV :ti


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

Either Ziggler or Big E will take the fall. Reigns to win.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Nice match. Viva Del Rio! *


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Del Rio just killed that kid :done


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Headliner said:


>


I am mad. 

Whose coffee did he piss in, for fuck's sake?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Phoenix M said:


> ADR its the offence god.
> El patron has the biggest repertory of moves and locks.
> nobody had best kicks in the entire company


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

It doesn't matter anyway. Cena will book himself to win the rematch when he comes back. How many racist investors are behind that white skinhead?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> so is del rios new thing winning matches without using a finisher?


I thought that. I think that'd be a real interesting idea though. He just hits these brutal, unfamiliar moves, with the idea that the match could end at any point with any move.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Vince, HHH or whoever bring ADR back


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A 6 man tag match :maury Why... just why?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So what kind of fuckery should we expect to take palce tonight?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Eww, that 6 man tag team tho.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is WWE planning on starting a trios division? 

Seriously. It isn't Raw until you get at least two six person tag matches.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The boring one wins again.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Alberto Del Traicionar!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

ADR obviously looks hesitant about Coulter. Seems like it's going somewhere, kind as if they don't know whether to have him as a heel or a face so they're testing the waters.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Of course, we can never have a Raw without a bona fide 6 man tag


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice finishing stretch. I guess ADR can win OUT OF NOWHERE.

But this "MexAmerican" thing is stupid as fuck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So all the winners from last night get to be in a mini tourney for the #1 contendership

The losers get a 6 man tag match :lmao


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

So am I the only one who thinks it sounds like Miss America and maybe is a rib on Donald Trump? Vince is a senile man but he still knows how to pull a rib.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Del Rio just killed that kid :done


Yes, he did. :lol


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

Natecore said:


> The boring one wins again.


Fuck off.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

Natecore said:


> The boring one wins again.


Dude, Reigns won over an hour ago.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mastodonic said:


> Yeah, true. He doesn't have that babyface character. Or much of any character, really.


Is tough guy a trait lol


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Just when you start thinking this Raw may go without a single 6-man tag...


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome match, Del Rio looked good very brutal moves


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Del Rio and Cesaro are wrestling gifts in a shitty WWE.


Don't ever compare possibly the greatest wrestler on Earth with Del Rio, ok. Especially when he just wrestled Neville.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

This shit is so boring....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

6-man tags are the bookmarks of this show. Why do we always need at least two of them?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> so is del rios new thing winning matches without using a finisher?


I'd like there to be more matches that have finishes from brutal moves than just looking for that one finish. It keeps things fresh IMO.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

If the Mex-Americans start recruiting more Mexican wrestlers then i will be down for this gimmick for sure.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I know flag burning is frowned upon because MUH PATRIOTISM, but there's only reasonable response to the Meximerican flag:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

NameOfTheWind said:


> Natecore said:
> 
> 
> > The boring one wins again.
> ...


That post is pre-emotive for when Reigns wins again in an hour and a half :jericho2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Kostic said:


> Just when you start thinking this Raw may go without a single 6-man tag...


That's just silly talk!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The only positives for Del Rio right now for me is that his work in ring is brutal and stiff looking as hell, and that he apparently can win with more than just a finisher. That at least allows for more suspense.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

This Del Rio thing is all an excuse to bring Jaundice (Cena) back! Vince's true audience these days are invisible people, neo-nazi white skinheads in the KKK and fat slobs wanting to be Kardashians.


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

There is no point of watching knowing Regina is gonna win the fatal
4 way. No way they'll have anyone but him win. The matches don't add up in this wwe .


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if we're gonna see Dean Ambrose at all tonight  Probably not, cos there's literally nothing for him to do.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess Mysterio is not far behind since Del Rio is in.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Hey guys, the US champion AND the IC champion won their matches.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I know flag burning is frowned upon because MUH PATRIOTISM, but there's only reasonable response to the Meximerican flag:


Rusev would agree!


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I wonder if we're gonna see Dean Ambrose at all tonight  Probably not, cos there's literally nothing for him to do.


Hopefully cost reigns?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That mom in the crowd really hated the Lucha Dragons.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'd like there to be more matches that have finishes from brutal moves than just looking for that one finish. It keeps things fresh IMO.


Im ok with that as long as there is no more kicking out of finishers


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

the miz looking good as a motivational speaker


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Ryback & Dudleyz vs Sheamus, Rusev & Barrett

Fuck off Dudleyz
What happened to you, Ryback?
Barrett & Rusev...two guys with potential being wasted
Sheamus is Sheamus

STOP THE PAIN
:gameover


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh great Toyback is on :/


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I always find it weird that WWE has that anti-bully campaign and yet they book most of their babyfaces to act like bullies.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Soul Cat said:


> Hey guys, the US champion AND the IC champion won their matches.


Yes they did :YES

but they will lose later :mj2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice entrance transition.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dev21589 said:


> There is no point of watching knowing Regina is gonna win the fatal
> 4 way. No way they'll have anyone but him win. The matches don't add up in this wwe .


Only thing we can hope for is Ambrose costing him the title shot and someone else winning like Owens or ADR.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I know flag burning is frowned upon because MUH PATRIOTISM, but there's only reasonable response to the Meximerican flag:


What is "MUH PATRIOTISM"?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The fact that the Dudleyz haven't been in a gimmick match doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I wonder if we're gonna see Dean Ambrose at all tonight  Probably not, cos there's literally nothing for him to do.


Oh don't worry, he will be there to cheerlead the most over guy on the roster Roman Reigns on. fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev Putria

Rusev Machka

:rusevyes :rusevcrush


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

NameOfTheWind said:


> Dude, Reigns won over an hour ago.


Reigns was in the Shield. That will forever and always put him ahead of Del Bore-o.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I wonder if we're gonna see Dean Ambrose at all tonight  Probably not, cos there's literally nothing for him to do.



Either turns heel on Roman (only other option to win is Owens, would they do an Owens vs Rollins?) or be his backstage talk-to-guy before the match.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

That Zeb Colter promo was just dreadful, MexAmericans, give me a break, ADR is awful as a face, his last WWE face run was disastrous, he'll be swiftly turned heel.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

What's the bet that Big E wins so it's three heels against God's gift to wrestling Mr. Roman Reigns, so he can overcome both the US and IC and one half of the Tag champs at once?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

guy goes from the best wresrtlemania entrance ever to this shit


fml


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

FUCK AAA BELLA!!!


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm not watching but that 4 way should be good.

That said, if Reigns becomes number one contender...ugh.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

They could give Barrett any gimmick and none would stick. Even BNB was quite flat
Speaking of flat, SHEAMUS


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:chlol at Be A STAR still being a thing.

Looks like we're getting the Foreign Legion of Doom in action again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TripleG said:


> I always find it weird that WWE has that anti-bully campaign and yet they book most of their babyfaces to act like bullies.


As long as people like you then its okay to be a bully! :jay2


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I wonder if we're gonna see Dean Ambrose at all tonight  Probably not, cos there's literally nothing for him to do.


Hoping he's in the last battle and win so we can see a Reigns-Ambrose showdown.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Fellaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cardo said:


> FUCK AAA BELLA!!!












If I wanted HPV, I'd fuck Amy Schumer instead.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Why the fuck is Rusev cool with Sheamus? I've skipped Raw for about the last two weeks, but did they ever make up for what Sheamus did to him at MSG or are we pretending that didn't happen?


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

this raw its awesome till now
great matches


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Natis Cole said:


> Why the fuck is Rusev cool with Sheamus? I've skipped Raw for about the last two weeks, but did they ever make up for what Sheamus did to him at MSG or are we pretending that didn't happen?


Refer to team PCB to have an idea of what could have happened :chlol


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Sheamus Del Rio Barrett and Rusev in a 4 man Survivor Series match ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> They're even referencing JBL being managed by Zeb, but not Swagger. C'mon now, this is ridiculous.


Justin Hawk Bradshaw became quite a star in the following years


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

dudleys are just so done. much like family guy, everything they do is like 'remember this? remember we did this years ago and you liked it? here it is again"


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> If I wanted HPV, I'd fuck Amy Schumer instead.


Eew, you'd fuck the female fat bastard?


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*

Big E will beat Ziggler in their match. They want Reigns against three heels.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Only WWE term I've seen trend worldwide tonight on Twitter is Cesaro. Have they mentioned it on TV? I'm tuning in and out.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

StraightYesSociety said:


> Only WWE term I've seen trend worldwide tonight on Twitter is Cesaro. Have they mentioned it on TV? I'm tuning in and out.


They sure haven't :cole


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Team EU vs team US


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

America: Reading self-help books and breaking tables since 1776


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Sheamus its really strong
he proves himself against bigshow
rusev its really athletic no doubt
Bubah ray whit that impact... wyat shouldnt be happy


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE announces WWE WHC Tournament tonight on Raw*



RapShepard said:


> Is tough guy a trait lol


It's more of a requirement if you're a wrestler.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Triple Meat Hook?

Sounds like a movie I watch recently :hmm


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Triple meathook!!! :mark:


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

The ref laughing what a sad company


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Show was actually trucking along until this match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Natis Cole said:


> Why the fuck is Rusev cool with Sheamus? I've skipped Raw for about the last two weeks, but did they ever make up for what Sheamus did to him at MSG or are we pretending that didn't happen?


You're trying to find logic....In the WWE?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

That's a blatant low blow. They should be disqualified.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

have they actually got the tables yet?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Raw is a lot more fun when you're playing Kizarny's theme while watching it.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

whaaah sahhh
classic
Get the tables!!!

Barret ruining everything


----------



## prepasur (Nov 17, 2012)

imagine Dean Ambrose getting involved in the match appearing to help Reigns but actually cost him the match and declares himself Mexiamerican!!!!!
Tha'll put some butts in the seat


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We were guaranteed a roll-up finish at some point tonight


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Barrett didn't steal anything.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Now that outcome I liked! See Dudleys, you don't get the tables till the match ends!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

My god what have they done to Rusev... smfh


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WADE FUCKING BARRETT :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did King Barrett just get a pinfall win on Raw?

:wee-bey


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Watch Team Fella lose on SD in a rematch.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Who's Barrett pissed off? Eating everyone's signatures and finishers two nights in a row.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Aw, cute moment with The Dudley Boyz for The Ryback.

Then, Barrett with the aerobics :lol


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Barrett so happy for a win he did a somersault lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i stand corrected. dudleys are like oldtimers at a 200 attendance indy show, reminding ppl of the things they did thata were 'cool' 20 years ago.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Justin Hawk Bradshaw became quite a star in the following years


No shit.

My issue being that they're willing to reference something decades ago, but not something, y'know, last year.

They're purposely avoiding Swagger and fading him out like he did something Hogan-level.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Enough of all the uggos. Bring on Prince Pretty!*


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Wtf does eate of worlds actually mean?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

up next, Bray Wyatt explains nothing. But he will make you marvel at his articulacy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dudley Boyz taking another L. :wow

Oh well, at least Barrett and Ru-Ru are scoring some winning momentum.



NameOfTheWind said:


> Eew, you'd fuck the female fat bastard?


lolwut

She's not sumo-sized. Plus, I enjoy her comedy and find her little rabbit teeth adorable, so yeah I'd hit that.

:draper2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

all in all... said:


> i stand corrected. dudleys are like oldtimers at a 200 attendance indy show, reminding ppl of the things they did thata were 'cool' 20 years ago.


dudleys be like...


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Barrett's roll though. :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice to see Barrett pick up a win. The thing with the Dudley's is that even if they lose they'll never lose their credibility. 

More Wrestlers need to be booked this way so a loss here and there doesn't hamper them.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Tyler Breeze cost Ziggler his match tonight?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So are they going to have :reigns with 3 heels in the main event?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

magictrevor said:


> Wtf does eate of worlds actually mean?


:vince3 FAT!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No shit.
> 
> My issue being that they're willing to reference something decades ago, but not something, y'know, last year.
> 
> They're purposely avoiding Swagger and fading him out like he did something Hogan-level.


You don't get what I was hinting at but whatever


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

another dudleys match another rollup finish, whats the point if they lose the same way every time


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Aw, cute moment with The Dudley Boyz for *The* Ryback.












Repped.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

There's ads on the screen even when it isn't an official commercial break.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE needs to change how it views foreign countries. They only viewed in negative light towards USA. WWE use to be good at exploiting diversity. For a company that wants realism why don't they do vignettes to show how these people grew up? It would make them more personable.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Natis Cole said:


> Why the fuck is Rusev cool with Sheamus? I've skipped Raw for about the last two weeks, but did they ever make up for what Sheamus did to him at MSG or are we pretending that didn't happen?



Maybe they were engaged in real life, too. Vince is fuming.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So are they going to have
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the WWE champion is heel and there will be a fatal 4-way to determine the #1 contender featuring 3 heels who are all already mid-card champs and Reigns

Gee I wonder who will win?


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So are they going to have :reigns with 3 heels in the main event?


He's gonna channel his inner Cena and conquer all 3 heels at once :reigns


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So are they going to have :reigns with 3 heels in the main event?


Three champions at once?

Those seem like crazy odds son.

Maybe someone will overcome them.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Jim Ross said:


> Nice to see Barrett pick up a win. The thing with the Dudley's is that even if they lose they'll never lose their credibility.
> 
> More Wrestlers need to be booked this way so a loss here and there doesn't hamper them.


pretty sure youre the kind of fan who fall in panick when his favorite wrestler lose a match


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Didn't undertaker fry that chair?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Didnt we already have a Wyatt/Undertaker feud?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That was a pretty vicious low blow. Takers dead balls nearly broken in half by Lesnar's vicious forearm. 

Bah Gawd King, the human testicles weren't designed to sustain that sort of punishment. :bahgawd


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Alright everyone shut up Wyatts here


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh I hate when the crowd misuses what chants.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WrestleMania Rematch on the cards :mark: (sarc) a match too big to repeat that it was never mentioned again :lel
Wyatt is a permanent midcard feature


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> So the WWE champion is heel and there will be a fatal 4-way to determine the #1 contender featuring 3 heels who are all already mid-card champs and Reigns
> 
> Gee I wonder who will win?


Don't have to watch you know


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

OMG Bray is getting What chants. They hate him just like Roman now.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Is there like ten people are trying to start a what chant?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*New face of fear. Fuck yeah. Other new shirt I am ordering with New Day's. I gotta get his last one too I liked that one. Also a sheep mask is a must and long overdue but I wish the Black ones were on sale.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The one time the "What" chant is forgiven, because what the hell is Bray talking about?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Jackass 12 year olds chanting what.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Ugh I hate when the crowd misuses what chants.


Yeah totally out of place.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So wait did Wyatt actually just admit he needs to be built up again to face Reigns :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

"Wrestlemania 31 never happened."


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Wyatt is talking, flick the channel.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Phoenix M said:


> pretty sure youre the kind of fan who fall in panick when his favorite wrestler lose a match


My favorite wrestler is Cena. :cena


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Didn't undertaker fry that chair?


Nah, they still make them. Cracker Barrel for one sells them.

And if you've never sat on the front porch watching day's end while rocking in a chair and drinking your favorite drink...well, put that on your bucket list.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

And this just got gay fast


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Byatt turning into Ryback? Feed more!


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

Wouldn't it have made more sense for bray to beat the taker lol dumb dumb wwe I hate you


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

One thing I fund humorous about the PPV yesterday is how much time they spent building the HIAC and how any superstar who walks inside isn't quite the same as they get out.

But both Reigns AND Wyatt were shown to be completely fine within an hour of the match's conclusion.

This Wyatt promo is pretty good though, I can't wait until he finally faces Taker at WM31


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i don't care if their ticket is paid for, all the what'ers should be kicked out.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Bray Wyatt = Marshall D. Teach?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is terrible. So much for any of the good vibes from last night.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ya'll loved it when it was Roman getting the what chants :sip


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

finalnight said:


> And this just got gay fast


He wants more of Undertaker till he's bones. :kobe


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Del Rio back in the WWE. Bray Wyatt is back to cutting promos in his rocking chair and wearing Hawaiian shirts. Did I time travel?


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

But not now because Wyat its inferior to Reigns.
the rivality its still alive
Wyat still want to be the face of fear.
Fantastic, because this kind of angles are what Prowrestling its about


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WHAT?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Jackass 12 year olds chanting what.


*ADHD havin fucktards with no intelligence whatsoever. Some folks on here are like that as well. *


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Even though a lot of his promos now are sorta rambling, I still love to listen to Wyatt, because his delivery is goddamn perfection.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Rodgers said:


> OMG Bray is getting What chants. They hate him just like Roman now.


At least its not boring chants


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Ugh I hate when the crowd misuses what chants.


And the ones they're trying now have got to be among the most pathetic and sad.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Wrestling is fake.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Bray's meaningless promo time? I'll just see if its meaningless blabber, ...nevermind.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

'feasting on the soul..'


oh brother


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scenes


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh this just got fun


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> One thing I fund humorous about the PPV yesterday is how much time they spent building the HIAC and how any superstar who walks inside isn't quite the same as they get out.
> 
> But both Reigns AND Wyatt were shown to be completely fine within an hour of the match's conclusion.


Fuck storytelling


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

YAAAAS!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

OHH BOYY ITS THE DEMON


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Once again.
FML.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Undertaker building that SSeris team with baby bro.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So wait did Wyatt actually just admit he needs to be built up again to face Reigns


Even he knows how hard he was buried


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It's Kane!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I am not putting a handprint on my TV Wyatt. Do you know how much flatscreen wipes are these days!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is something wrong with Kane because he's not walking well down to ringside.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Are you freaking kidding me? :tenay


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

maybe 'taker needs to go bang some young ass, they can make a movie - 'How Taker Got his Soul Back'


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

thats its a One on One


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Bray's promo's just scream that he's trying too hard.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh so NOW you wanna try to help ya brother :maury


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kane never got his win back over Wyatt


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> Even though a lot of his promos now are sorta rambling, I still love to listen to Wyatt, because his delivery is goddamn perfection.


Same here. 

I can keep listening to him saying "UndaTakah" all day long. The way he talks is just out of this world. 

And Kane you jackass of a little brother, where were you last night.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats......thats gotta be Kane!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Like I dunno what the fuck Bray is thinking. He already lost fair and square to Undertaker. How's he talking shit? What a jackass


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't with Kane's mask hair:lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So good to see Kane wrecking some bitches


----------



## Nakamura_ (Oct 14, 2015)

Wyatt is such a good speaker and his mannerisms are on point but it sounds like he's cutting the same promo every time. He needs to simplify things a bit and talk in riddles less.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Where was that big red motherfucker last night?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*When your idiot brother gets you involved in some of his stupid shit. lol.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

everyone is moving so slow in the ring hahaha


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

102 year old Kane dominating Strowman.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I bet Roman comes in to save the day.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Kane lost to Rollins.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Kane vs Strowman could be a pretty awesome feud


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

that dark patch in the crothc of stromanns pants...it has to go


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

The phrase "OH MY GOD IT'S KANE!" hasn't been sincere since X-Pac taught him to say Suck It.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> WHAT?



At least he didn't get all rattled and let it effective his promo.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Too bad Sting injured himself. Would have been fun to see Sting come to Takers aid.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So apparently Demon Kane got to keep his job.

I hope Consessions Kane did to


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

kane got what he deserved. He has no right coming down to the ring to jump Bray


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So: 

Taker/Kane/???/??? vs Wyatt Family in a traditional Survivor Series elimination match.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

brothers of destruction soon :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Roman coming in 3...2...


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Thank god. No more Kane.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This reminds me of when Mr. Sinister captured the x-men down in the Savage Land to take their power


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Kidnap KAne


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look Bray, kidnapping people and raping them is not "consuming their power."


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol this is some fun stuff.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Hasn't Kane been kidnapped before?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Read ideas for Undertaker vs Braun whatever his name at Mania 32. That would stink


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

So Kane can't beat Seth last night and now he nearly beat the entire Wyatts ?


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

As a group Wyat family its really dangerous
One on One... they didnt do well
Crazy wrestling angles


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok so what are the teams for SS then with Taker and Kane out of the picture?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Someone last night said something about the Brothers of Destruction feuding with the Wyatts. They were test bedding it at a house show or something. Judging from what I'm reading (in class tonight so not watching). Sounds like it may be true.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Headliner said:


> So:
> 
> Taker/Kane/???/??? vs Wyatt Family in a traditional Survivor Series elimination match.


Ambrose and a returning Daniel Bryan, perhaps?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Good no Ambrose.

Hope still for heel turn or RAW no show. :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Both Kane & Undertaker should come back at a later date but as converts to the Wyatt family.
Imagine Undertaker kneeling before Bray..............with a beard.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Vince needs to realize there is money here. Bray is so polarizing the moment he turns face against the Authority would be huge..


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

I wish Kane had a better attire and mask, similar to his debut with either the original theme or slow chemical. I feel like such a kid when it comes to Taker and Kane. 1998 Kane woulda taken down the whole Wyatt Family! 'My god it's Kane! He wants X-Pac! He wants anyone put in front of him!'


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

magictrevor said:


> Hasn't Kane been kidnapped before?


Oh yeah, didn't he get kidnapped after SummerSlam 2 years ago?


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

The Wyatt's can't even give a convincing beatdown.

Those punches, knees and kicks to Kane look fake as shit.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone remember when heels were made to look strong? ...Me neither..it's been too long.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Brothers of Destruction vs the Wyatt Family sounds awesome to me.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

AngryConsumer said:


> Ambrose and a returning Daniel Bryan, perhaps?


I'd say Orton and Ambrose since Orton was kidnapped or attacked too.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bray came out of the program with Reigns looking strong even after a loss.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Good no Ambrose.
> 
> Hope still for heel turn or RAW no show. :mark:


Obviously I'm not hoping for a Raw no show ... the heel turn doe.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Damn live event commercials spoiling title changes.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

didn't the wyatts brainwash kane into corporate kane basically


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

FourWinds said:


> Someone last night said something about the Brothers of Destruction feuding with the Wyatts. They were test bedding it at a house show or something. Judging from what I'm reading (in class tonight so not watching). Sounds like it may be true.


They tag teamed at all the Mexico shows


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Where the hell are they taking these guys off to? Orton/Taker/Kane are 3 so far confirmed for the SS team so guess Dean or Roman next to get taken out and they all just randomly converge the RAW b4 SS and they brawl it out with Wyatts to close the show that night.... Yup*


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Its sting his next victim?
Could be unique if Sting result undertaker savior.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AngryConsumer said:


> Ambrose and a returning Daniel Bryan, perhaps?


Bryan would be cool. I'm over Ambrose feuding with the Wyatts. Wouldn't be surprised if Orton was thrown in the mix if his shoulder can keep up. I'm not a fan of Orton being involved either though.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Headliner said:


> So:
> 
> Taker/Kane/???/??? vs Wyatt Family in a traditional Survivor Series elimination match.


why do i have a feeling big show will be involved in this


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I think Sting


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sting and Bryan to be teammates for Taker and Kane! :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

My sexy Bayley! :bayley


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

If Ambrose costs Reigns the match tonight :banderas


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone notice they removed ZZ's line from that Breaking Ground commercial?


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

well ... the mystery


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh. My. God.

:lmao

I'm tapping out.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Someone should tell the arena that they have a fire going on in their HVAC system


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao So are they dragging him into another dimension?

Think I'll catch the rest tomorrow.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where are they taking Kane?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

That 20 clip of them carrying Kane away was the best thing they could've done.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm serious guys, for your own sanity's sake...Stop trying to find continuity or logic in the WWE. You'll end up in a straightjacket.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane to return as Corporate Wyatt.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I have mixed feelings. I want Wyatt to confront Taker again...but ffs, this storyline is so...IDK lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bray Wyatt, Braun Strowman, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan
Vs. 
Kane, Daniel Bryan, Randy Orton, Undertaker. 










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

It took three minions to take out kane. Not impressed


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Byron Saxton is just terrible.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Saxton has been there the whole night and I don't recall hearing him. Background noise if anything


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

It's a New Day on the Same Day


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here comes Big E! :dance


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Do you want a revolution?!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I like how the new day comes out dancing and jiving after they just saw a man get kidnapped on live national television


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This is exactly what I've wanted the Wyatt Family to be for ages.

Powerful and scary with a cult leader.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Ace Boogie said:


> Bray came out of the program with Reigns looking strong even after a loss.


No he didn't at all.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

If it's so disrespectful JBL, go do somethin bout it maggle :sip


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No **** but I know women in the crowd be creaming out they panties when they see Big E shaking ass. That BBC too much for them.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Are they taking Kane to Antonio Bay?


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

I really wish Paul Bearer RIP was still alive too. I think he could have added a very interesting dynamic to this feud.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

new day again.
Big E its awesome
im looking for his incredible belly to belly suplex
he did it perfectly

And Ziggler... his, once, best friend.
they have chemistry


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Big E can't lose to Ziggler. That would be a new low.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Ziggler really needs to get his roots done


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the winner of this match will take the pin from Reings in the main event lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Big E beats jobber Ziggler!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I'm tapping out.


NOOOO!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

LOOK EVERYONE!!!

IT'S TYLER!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Tyler Breeze is prettier than her.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ace Boogie said:


> Where are they taking Kane?


Dimension X


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

If Sting and Bryan are healthy then they should be on team Taker


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Prince Pretty Motherfucker! 

OK, he's going to be misused, but I'll enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dolph's lil brother


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

How about the Wyatts vs Undertaker, Kane, Chainz and Festus. 

It all makes sense.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Ziggler is so meh these days.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BREEZE!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Prince Pretty in the house!


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Greenlawler said:


> I think Sting


Would be nice to see Sting i hope his neck is feeling better.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Who in the blue hell is Tyler Breeze....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This crowd went absolutely dead silent for Tyler Breeze. They should have had him out during the Bray Wyatt promo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tyler looks like a fucking *****. What kind of shit is this.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

We need Tyler and Dolph to be a tag team with Summer as their valet.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lillain Garcia looks hot.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Here we go


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Summer looks like she could beat Breeze in an arm wrestling match.

:ha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's going to be ruined on this fuckery of a show though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tyler Breeze is gold.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Cole


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Dat VIP section. Lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Breeze just knocked a drink over Cole's phone. 

HE CAN DO NO WRONG!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

WWE had some technical difficulties with that replay. :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

based Breezus
I'd like to see New Day's faces during Breeze's entrance


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

those gimmicks are heat generators.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

how many more 'flamboyant' characters are they going to try before admitting defeat


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:lol Tyler Breeze is just awesome


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Natis Cole said:


> Who in the blue hell is Tyler Breeze....


He was in NXT for about 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Lol Big E dancing to Tyler`s music


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Tyler Breeze is done on the Main Roster...I know that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tyler Breeze is finally on RAW. :I

brb clobbering uggos with a selfie stick >:I


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

This breeze guy going to cost ziggler then.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Summer Rae looks nice.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

That VIP section is priceless.

Breeze's gimmick is so modern, there's endless possibilities with it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Byron Saxton wants to sit with Summer Rae.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Look everyone its Tyler!*


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Thought he was going to mention AJ for a sec there. :lmao


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Winner gets to eat the pin from Reigns yay!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Jim Ross said:


> Bray Wyatt, Braun Strowman, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan
> Vs.
> Kane, Daniel Bryan, Randy Orton, Undertaker.
> 
> ...


Finn Balor is 100% debuting with Kane and Taker in that match. Bet on it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Truthbetold said:


> Summer Rae looks nice.


As always


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I want to sit with Summer Rae! :woolcock


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Summer Breeze has much more chemistry than Summer and Rusev already.*


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

So breeze costs ziggler and that means 3 heels and new Cena. Wow who will win the fatal four way?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vårmakos said:


> why do i have a feeling big show will be involved in this


NO FUCK NO PLZ NO. 

What if it was Bryan and Joe.:mark:


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

chargebeam said:


> He was in NXT for about 2 or 3 years.


I know I know lol I'm just joking around


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on Big E!


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

I would mark the fuck out if Finn the demon came to the brothers of destruction's aid


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"Wow Dolph" :ti :maury


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Big E... charisma at his best
he always looks confident in the ring

Raw its good till now


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Big E main eventing another RAW would be best for business.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

chops52 said:


> So breeze costs ziggler and that means 3 heels and new Cena. Wow who will win the fatal four way?


Ambrose may turn on Roman.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> He was in NXT for about 2 or 3 years.


More like 6 years LOL


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

chops52 said:


> So breeze costs ziggler and that means 3 heels and new Cena. *Wow who will win the fatal four way?*


I have no clue. This Fatal Four Way might be the most unpredictable match this year.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

so this is where "the situation" has been since jersey shore ended


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> Finn Balor is 100% debuting with Kane and Taker in that match. Bet on it.


If only he wasn't the same size as me. :cry

As much as I want to like him, he's just too small for the gimmick he has.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can we hurry this up WWE? 

We know you booked 3 heels vs Reigns so he can get crowd support on his way to winning or getting screwed by a 4th heel in Ambrose.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Saxton has been there the whole night and I don't recall hearing him. Background noise if anything


He is just added in during post production like the cheers on Smackdown.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If Ambrose costs Reigns the match then I think Del Rio will win.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Pls gawd if Big E wins don't let Reigns pin both Kofi and him in one night :mj2:mj2


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Ace Boogie said:


> Ambrose may turn on Roman.


And then what? A heel vs heel title match?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i'm so happy that it looks like this faction will finally be what gets Big E over and makes Kofi and one of the best talkers in the biz, relevant. 

They made it work, they alone drove that vehicle and they fucking made it work.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Bray's explanation was terrific. Fantastic promo. And then the beatdown of Kane. The dominant and powerful cult leader booking continuation of last night, fucking amazing. LOVING IT. It needs to end with Bray going over Taker. Needs to.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Tyler Breeze is so much better than Dolph Ziggler was.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Summer Breeze Section


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Braylyt said:


> And then what? A heel vs heel title match?


Owens can fill that 'fan loving' CM Punk tweener role for 1 PPV.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Braylyt said:


> And then what? A heel vs heel title match?


Del Rio probably had to be promised a WWEWHC match in order to agree to return.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler is fucking trash. Remember when we were marking out when Ziggler cashed in MITB and won the World title from ADR? :lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Bullydully said:


> Bray's explanation was terrific. Fantastic promo. And then the beatdown of Kane. The dominant and powerful cult leader booking continuation of last night, fucking amazing. LOVING IT. It needs to end with Bray going over Taker. Needs to.


Bray is at his best when he's a cult leader with henchmen followers.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wyatt's going out of their way to remove the Brothers of Destruction....When if they had simply waited, Social Security would have done it for them.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So:
> 
> Taker/Kane/*???/??? *vs Wyatt Family in a traditional Survivor Series elimination match.



Mystery partner is:........


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

if ziggler turn himself in Atomic Ziggler then Big E has no chance
but that transformation its very rare


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Can we hurry this up WWE?
> 
> We know you booked 3 heels vs Reigns so he can get crowd support on his way to winning or getting screwed by a 4th heel in Ambrose.


Why would he need more crowd support he got the biggest pop of the night?

Sometimes I just very confused by you man. You make fifty posts anout some guy we all know you don't actually hate and you never back up your posts with any kind of correct information.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Summer Rae looks better when she's not trying to imitate Lana. There's only 1 Lana.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Get your horns up! :lol


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Ambrose isn't gonna be even in the ME wtf are you talking about.

Roman is winning it's clear as day.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

cmon Big E
remember Ziggler was your best friend not long ago


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The only way Summer Rae could look better is if she sat on my face!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Owens can fill that 'fan loving' CM Punk tweener role for 1 PPV.


And they also seem to not have decided if Alberto is a face or a heel.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Actually enjoying this RAW I thought I would hate.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Why would he need more crowd support he got the biggest pop of the night?
> 
> Sometimes I just very confused by you man. You make fifty posts anout some guy we all know you don't actually hate and you never back up your posts with any kind of correct information.


They booked the show before the show.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it weird that I marked out for the abdominal stretch?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

It will be pretty weird if Ambrose isn't on Raw after that backstage promo last night.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Big E going to have to be in back to back matches?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Breeze to cost Ziggler by throwing a grape at him


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Big E is thirsty!


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Best Dropkicks in WWE
thats in a lot of merit
Ziggler its fantastic
whoever didnt recognice it it fooling themselves


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That move should've ended the match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> Breeze to cost Ziggler by throwing a grape at him


Unless the grape just Breezes by Ziggler and misses


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ABigLegend said:


> It will be pretty weird if Ambrose isn't on Raw after that backstage promo last night.


Ambrose 'pipebomb' tonight


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

A Super Kick Party


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolph is booty!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Probably Big E's best match lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This is Awesome chant...for this? I'm serious, some crowds do NOT know how to use chants.

Match is ok, but awesome? Far cry from it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

All these awesome chants must make the Attitude Era seem so shit


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

What if reigns ambrose are both turning heel and joining the authority. Maybe thats what the talk was about.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THIS IS AWESOME? :heston


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That is even worse than Reigns pinning Big E!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

So Ziggler is eating the pin, nice


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Unicorn magic just wasn't enough tonight. 

Pretty good match between Based Dolph and Martin Luther E, though.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Wait I though someone said it was going to be 3 heels and Reigns in the fatal 4 way? :lmao wrong


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

What I got from this match was booking wise Kofi > Big E, but not a bad tie in to the ME


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Both new day members are out... Damnnnnnn. Should be one hell of a fatal 4 way though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

New Day eliminated, game over.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SHIV said:


> THIS IS AWESOME?



Pretty good match, but awesome:nah


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Talk shit about Ziggler if you want, but the dude is a fuckin work horse.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

superkick¡¡¡¡
with style
elegant
Ziggler was born to be a prowrestler
flashy, stylized, charismatic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ziggler named as the most likley to eat the pin in the Main Event tonight.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Think Ziggler/Del Rio will at least "LOOK" heated? They had a history and ....WWE Logic..See, I forgot too


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why was Tyler Breeze even out there?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This is a really good TV match.

Shame Ziggler won, he's just a stale midcard face.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

So what was the point of Breeze being out there?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Why even have Breeze there if he isn't breaking up the match?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I hate ambrose being reigns bitch


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow Big E couldn't beat Ziggler. Black success in WWE is always short lived. Not a good night for the Blacks. Kofi and Big E used as jobbers and Team Bad didn't even make it on tv.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Barrett marking out for himself is the only good thing I've seen all night.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

AND AMBROSE IS GONNA SHOW UP!


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Dean is gonna turn heel, for the love of god no.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

You are this close tonight ... and i show up. 


PLEEEEAAAASSSEEE!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why do I feel like Ambrose is going to cost Reigns the title either now or at Survivor Series. That promo hinted at it.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Ambrose is going to screw Reigns.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose! :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That Big splash should have ended the match, if not that then the super kick or fameasser should have. 

That zigzag is such a shit maneuver.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Obvious who's taking the fall in that match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Has to be an Ambrose heel turn.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Please turn heel, Dean. Please turn heel.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Dean better be laying Roman out after this match to set up a Shield triple-threat


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I would let that crackhead just wreck me. 
:ass


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dean still sucking that Reigns cock


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Incoming Ambrose fuckery.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean as a cheerleader is fpalm That's Ziggler's province. Please screw Reigns over, Ambrose.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OH that fucking sly smirk ... I LOVE YOU AMBROSE, I FUCKING LOVE YOU.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Phoenix M said:


> superkick¡¡¡¡
> with style
> elegant
> Ziggler was born to be a prowrestler
> flashy, stylized, charismatic


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

So Prince pretty's purpose was to be useless?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

That segment made it seem like Ambrose is going to screw over Reigns.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose heel turn incoming!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Daaaaang Ambrose droppin hints!


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

This screams Ambrose heel turn.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ace Boogie said:


> Why was Tyler Breeze even out there?


He was out there to eat grapes


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Ziggler vs Rollins :mark::mark:


I wouldn't even really mind him losing, this would just be an awesome PPV title match


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

hmm... at first I thought Roman was gonna be the one to turn heel in this whole bff angle with Ambrose. However, that segment just convinced me that Ambrose will turn.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

3 wrestlers and Vince's boner material.

Who wins?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dean Heel turn?

I want Reigns heel, Seth face, Dean tweener by Mania time.*


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

everybody its looking for a betray of ambrose
they never know about true loyalty
...loyalty isnt dramatic.
has no place in Prowrestling


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

If Ambrose turns that means del rio is probably winning. Oh God


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Can Ambrose please be his own entity again.. please.. I'm done with this whole bromance thing.


----------



## C.J.Styles (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a feel Ambrose is going to screw Roman this time.


----------



## prepasur (Nov 17, 2012)

It's time for a switchblade conspiracy reunion to screw Roman


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Ambrose is wasted if he doesn't turn heel on Reigns.

It would be like Austin being The Rock's cheerleader back in '99. Such a waste of talent.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ambrose4 the backstage Hype man!

Just high as fuck, chilling backstage.

Waste of a character.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Oscirus said:


> So Prince pretty's purpose was to be useless?


At least we got to see Summer Rae!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Samurai Seth Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> Talk shit about Ziggler if you want, but the dude is a fuckin work horse.


That better describes Charlotte. :bryanlol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay, I just wanna see the Breaking Ground episode.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ace Boogie said:


> Why was Tyler Breeze even out there?


To look pretty obvi


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Something is definitely going to happen with Ambrose.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Fuck, please just let Reigns win. Don't have Ambrose turn heel. That's the stupidest thing WWE could do at this point with Ambrose and Reigns.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Shine your Forks folks Dean is stabbing Roman in the head and back and the arms maybe the legs too


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is still too early for Rollins vs. Reigns. Come on Dean!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They're being way too obvious with the over the top bromance and Dean sucking off Roman. This had better lead somewhere. I don't know why you'd be excited for an Ambrose heel turn since you know Roman's going over.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ace Boogie said:


> Why was Tyler Breeze even out there?


Adam Rose was unavailable so they needed another metrosexual character out there because reasons


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I would let that crackhead just wreck me.
> :ass


Must you be so nasty!?


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

I am sure at the end they they ain't gonna do nothing.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

So:
Roman vs Ambrose
Ziggler vs Breeze
Team Taker vs Wyatts

Either Owens or Del Rio vs Rollins???


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I want a gif of that sky ass smirk at the end of that backstage seg ... like yesterday lmao. 

If they don't pull the trigger after that I don't know when they will.


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

The XL said:


> If Ambrose turns that means del rio is probably winning. Oh God


:mark:



Natis Cole said:


> Can Ambrose please be his own entity again.. please.. I'm done with this whole bromance thing.


Bromance 4 Life.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why didn't The Miz have a match?


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't mind Ziggler but how in the world he gets in the Fatal 4 Way over Cesaro who was on fire last night, and could have added a ton to the 4 way is beyond me.

Oh well, Reigns winning this has been telegraphed from the opening scene. Predictable and a bit boring, but I'm glad for him that his reactions have been good tonight. Maybe we'll get lucky and get an Ambrose Heel swerve.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Ambrose to turn heel then a Shield triple threat at Survivor Series?

Everybody thinks that match will happen at Wrestlemania, but this is WWE booking we're talking about here.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So is Ambrose turning Heel ( to half the audience and becoming an even bigger hero to the other half) tonight?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I love "Fight Song'.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> So:
> Roman vs Ambrose
> Ziggler vs Breeze
> Team Taker vs Wyatts
> ...


Looks about right.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Prostate cancer is more deadly and more frequently accuring.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Heel Ambrose vs Roman at PPVs and promos?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> I love "Fight Song'.


Fight song loves you


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Enough with this shit no offense


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Wt.. f.. is..


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Facepalm.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Fuck, please just let Reigns win. Don't have Ambrose turn heel. That's the stupidest thing WWE could do at this point with Ambrose and Reigns.


This!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Titus mega push plz


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stardust looks out of place in this segment.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Marking out for Axelmania lurking at the back


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Titus getting that mic time! 


Cesaro and Ambrose in the crowd of jobbers though :mj2


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

CURTIS AXEL LIVES


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ambrose and Cesaro out there with their fellow jobbers.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose looks strung out. His face looks off.


----------



## prepasur (Nov 17, 2012)

Why is Heath Slater crying?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *They're being way too obvious with the over the top bromance and Dean sucking off Roman. This had better lead somewhere. I don't know why you'd be excited for an Ambrose heel turn since you know Roman's going over.*


Because even though a Roman heel turn would be far superior, Ambrose sure as fuck knows what he's doing when he's a heel. Yeah Roman will more than likely go over, but Ambrose will have direction. swings and roundabouts.


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

Look at all those mindless pussies in the background lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this shitty shame of a charity isn't about rising above cancer, its about making money

fuck them and fuck the WWE for backing them


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Ambrose is out there with all the jobbers...


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

The Dudleyz are now geeks too?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Ax Man still lives :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Foxy though! :woolcock


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol @ The Ascension being in the ring... wtf is going on


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This shit makes EVERYTHING they try to do a fucking joke. 

Fuck off with this shit, supporting a corrupt, shitty charity organization.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why Titus? Am I missing something?


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

Fandango looking like Austin Aries back there.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

HOLY SHIT, SLATER IN A RING :mark:


----------



## C.J.Styles (Apr 27, 2015)

So Ziggler will be win this 4 way match and become number 1 contender.


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

Dean with the no clapping and I don't wanna be in the ring face .... Hmmmmmmm I wonder why


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

He-roes


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

New Day should do the cancer speeches for the win.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Please turn face and give a clash of the titus to everyone in this ring O'Neil.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The XL said:


> If Ambrose turns that means del rio is probably winning. Oh God


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose being a creeper in the background during a breast cancer PSA.
Still would though. :ass


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Just get to the ME, i'm not interesting in WWE shilling a fucking scam.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie doesn't even have on a Rise Above Cancer shirt!


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

This fucking Susan G Komen crap again. Fucking despicable.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean in the background with the zero fucks given look on his face :heston


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is this really happening?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

It's just funny how the wrestlers seem so disinterested.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

this bring awareness
its almost the entire rooster on the ring
and titus its the speaker... to all the cynicals and simple minded to attack this charity because they hate Cenas gimmick and booking


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dev21589 said:


> Dean with the no clapping and I don't wanna be in the ring face .... Hmmmmmmm I wonder why


Heel turn surely


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Where's that Homer hiding in the bushes gif?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh yes


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

STONE COLD


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Austin!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*STOP MAKING ME RELIVE WRESTLEMANIA 17 :sasha3*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Austin!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Was Darren Young even out there?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

holy shit :mark:


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

8% goes to cancer research. I wonder what % goes to the wwe.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Dean looks pissed.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

That pop for Stone Cold though.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Well that made half the roster look stupid in 1 segment.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This is SO EMBARASSING. Only in the USA.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *STOP MAKING ME RELIVE WRESTLEMANIA 17 :sasha3*


The good and the bad of it :mj2


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I love how Austin can make me laugh just by changing his facial expression!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

If they actually do this, good for them for finally doing something big...BUT...how can they not realize the crowd will cheer Dean no matter what he does to Roman?


----------



## prepasur (Nov 17, 2012)

Dean Ambrose the original anti-social titty farmer


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The man is back! :clap

Austin was also in the scene. :lebron8


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

So much for Ambrose turning heel but being there LMAO


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Took Miz over an hour to beat Austin in a video game
FAIL


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Solf said:


> Only in the USA.


Fuck off, Murica'


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Flappin' your gums!


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Stonecold appearence
its always a good thing
Now the false champion in the table


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:rollins
:rollins
:rollins
:rollins4
:rollins4


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Stone Cold! Stone Cold! Stone Cold! should put Miz over at WrestleMania.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh ... oh, seth gets to commentate on an ambrose heel turn ... mother of fuck my life got better lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Phoenix M said:


> this bring awareness
> its almost the entire rooster on the ring
> and titus its the speaker... to all the cynicals and simple minded to attack this charity because they hate Cenas gimmick and booking


Yeah, sure. That's it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth in the house! :Cocky


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

JBL plays the embarrassing dad role to perfection.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Austin on raw 2 weeks in a row doing absolutely f all. What a complete waste.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

For Dean's sake, I really hope he doesn't turn on Reigns. Reigns is going to fucking destroy the guy if that actually happens.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

They wasted Stone Cold on.. that?
:hano


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

IF Dean Does turn on him. 

It'll indeed be embarrassing as the crowd cheers him doing so. Especially if they call for Dirty Deeds encores...

But they've wasted Ambrose for months. They'll just continue to do so.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

prepasur said:


> Why is Heath Slater crying?


I noticed that, too.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Knowing WWE, they won't have Ambrose turn heel and he'll just help his boy get his number one contender spot instead.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Woot, Seth on commentary!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Stone Cold! Stone Cold! Stone Cold! should put Miz over at WrestleMania.*


That would be best for business! :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The game doesn't look like it flows smoothly.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Give me Psychopath Jon Moxley NOW!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Knowing WWE, they won't have Ambrose turn heel and he'll just help his boy get his number one contender spot instead.


He'll help Reigns win, THEN turn heel. :russo


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I couldn't even hear a word Austin said there.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is Seth going to be the one who interferes now?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Obviously that Austin scene with Miz will filmed last night. Austin was there.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Took Miz over an hour to beat Austin in a video game
> FAIL


I think he was playing AS Austin. I'm not sure.

Even the Miz doesn't want to play as "THe Miz".


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess Rollins could just cost Reigns but that would be dumb.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Oh ... oh, seth gets to commentate on an ambrose heel turn ... mother of fuck my life got better lol


Please wrestling Gods, let this happen.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Wwe only uses him in cancer segments or when someone dies. Why wouldnt Slater be crying?


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Knowing WWE, they won't have Ambrose turn heel and he'll just help his boy get his number one contender spot instead.


You got it. I see I am not the only one who is used to WWE cockteasing


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dextro said:


> Wwe only uses him in cancer segments or when someone dies. Why wouldnt Slater be crying?


Still jobbing tho


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A Halloween Smackdown on not Halloween?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ziggler looked drunk as fuck just now


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

I bet Austin wanted Miz to promote the game and have him relive WrestleMania 17. :lol


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

The new number one cunt-I.. contender.. AHA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Of course Reigns comes out after the two champions FFS


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

When Reigns wins, Ambrose should come out with a Reigns t-shirt and applaud him. Go fully into cheerleader mode.

I can't believe WWE are wasting one of their top five biggest talents as a cheerleader. Turning Ambrose heel probably isn't the best option, but when the options for Ambrose are turn heel or be a cheerleader - it's simple!


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

OH NO, NOT A HALLOWEEN SMACKDOWN. PLEASE


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Kevin Owens>Everyone else in this match


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fight Owens Fight wens2


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

If the crowd cheers roman over dean i dont know what to think


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Did Tyler breeze just leave? What in earth was the point of him watching the match?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Miz is going to be on ESPN! :mark:


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

SO NO SASHA HUH? Just WOW

Never have i seen awrestler barely ever lose and still not get 1 single title shot.

Not even on damn card.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Lmao like they'd turn Ambrose heel when their top two faces Cena & Orton are gone.
:maury

But then again this is WWE
:ambrose4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Thunderous


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Knowing WWE, they won't have Ambrose turn heel and he'll just help his boy get his number one contender spot instead.


ssshhhhhhh lol. 

it's always a possibility but i don't want to hear dat lol. 


ahahahahaa, 

"oh jeez ... urgh" seth already great lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Of course Reigns comes out after the two champions FFS


Did you expect any different?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why is the non champion introduced last?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice to see Owens not getting a jobber entrance.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins killin it


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens vs. Seth Rollins would be so good!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Seth on commentary :Cocky


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*This 4 Way will not be BOOTY But would still be better with one of New Day there!*


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Here's hoping Ambrose turns heel and interferes. Other than that I can't see Reigns losing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Thunderous


I cant hear you over that thunderous ovation. :bryanlol


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I think this may work with this particular group of 4.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Reigns being destroyed has commenced.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm getting sick of Cole constantly saying Reigns was on his way to winning at WM 31 before Rollins showed up....no he wasn't.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Reigns was in the first match tonight so he is supposed to be the most rested wrestler in the ring and he already is outside the ring to take a breather.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Everyone thinks than Reigns has ensured his match
but everything could happen
ziggler as a face its the second pick 
but Del Rio its a wildcard
Kevin owens its the one with minimal chances


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol @ adr running up and kicking owens in the back


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens talking smack while he beats people down! :clap


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seth doing great on commentary, really liking the new confident attitude.


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

Reigns is the 4th best wrestler out of this group and he's booked to win, sad


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins sounds like a fan of Del Rio!


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

merciles duo. KO and ADR

... those suplexes of Reigns,
Awesome


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Kevin Owens does the little things brilliantly. Very much like CM Punk in that regard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That not quite a samoan drop on Ziggler looked dangerous.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Dev21589 said:


> Reigns is the 4th best wrestler out of this group and he's booked to win, sad


Sorry, not buying that. Especially after HIAC. Ziggler, Del Rio, & Owens' matches were booty.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dev21589 said:


> Reigns is the 4th best wrestler out of this group and he's booked to win, sad


Did you forget Dolph Ziggler is in the match?


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

SHIV said:


> That not quite a samoan drop on Ziggler looked dangerous.


That was a flapjack. Ziggler sold it like a retard lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New WWE drinking game:

Take a shot every time there is a super kick


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Can we all at least agree that Roman has improved his cardio?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ace Boogie said:


> Did you forget Dolph Ziggler is in the match?


ZIGGLER is way better than Reigns. its not even close.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Seth is doing commentary like a babyface. If you were just watching RAW for the first time since Wrestlemania, he'd sound like a respectable fighting champion instead of a punk ass bitch.*


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Ace Boogie said:


> Did you forget Dolph Ziggler is in the match?


Did he even watch Ziggler, Del Rio, & Owens' matches yesterday. Lol.
:drake1


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That look on Seth's face when Del Rio was standing up on the barricade.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KloNer said:


> That was a flapjack. Ziggler *sold it like a retard* lol


A common theme


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ace Boogie said:


> Did you forget Dolph Ziggler is in the match?


Aaaaahhh skill wise? Yeah Ziggler is better anydAy in the ring then Roman are you kidding ?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ABigLegend said:


> Kevin Owens does the little things brilliantly. Very much like CM Punk in that regard.


Both know/knew how to live their character throughout a match.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Ace Boogie said:


> Rollins sounds like a fan of Del Rio!


they say copy its a kind of compliment
and the kneeling superkick rollins stole from ADR its proof


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> New WWE drinking game:
> 
> Take a shit every time there is a super kick


I hope Reigns doesn't do a superkick outtanowhere.

3 shits is already a lot lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Seth is doing commentary like a babyface. If you were just watching RAW for the first time since Wrestlemania, he'd sound like a respectable fighting champion instead of a punk ass bitch.*


Hinting dat face turn (hopefully!)


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> ZIGGLER is way better than Reigns. its not even close.


Ziggler is a Jabroni.


----------



## prepasur (Nov 17, 2012)

SashaXFox said:


> SO NO SASHA HUH? Just WOW
> 
> Never have i seen awrestler barely ever lose and still not get 1 single title shot.
> 
> Not even on damn card.


Maybe she is planning her wedding with Mikaze


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Can we all at least agree that Roman has improved his cardio?


Yes. Improved so much he has 3 guys in this match to cover for him


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> ZIGGLER is way better than Reigns. its not even close.



Those guys are just trolling idiots that are probably 14 years old


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Hard to imagine a product based on swerving people allowing Reigns to win tonight.

Why even have the show?

They could have at the very least allowed BIG-E to win to make it one iota less predictable. Heck my 13 year old went to bed because he knew who the four guys would be and was not interested.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Damn, Reigns had good reactions at the start of RAW and now he's getting outpopped by Del Rio :/

Hopefully they start pulling back for him before the end.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace Boogie said:


> Ziggler is a Jabroni.


He's talking skill-wise, not booking-wise.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Can we all at least agree that Roman has improved his cardio?


no he looked ready to pass out at the start of those apron kicks..cant wait to see alll the 'he is improving" threads tonight


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> A common theme


Considerint how arrogant Ziggler is, I'm sure that he's thinking that he is doing a great job selling those moves lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens and Del Rio dismantling Jobber Dolph! :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how Reigns is always on the floor resting for like 90% of these kinds of matches before he wins. So stupid


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ace Boogie said:


> Did you forget Dolph Ziggler is in the match?


Nope. He's #1 .


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Reigns is having a nap.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

I can always tell when the ratings aren't good because this thread used to have like 700+ people on it a few months ago. Smh


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'ROMAN'S SLEEPING!'


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth is mocking Reigns! :Cocky


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What time does this finish? Lo


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

merciless duo.
victimiing ziggler


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Botchy SinCara said:


> no he looked ready to pass out at the start of those apron kicks..cant wait to see alll the 'he is improving" threads tonight


And he should be the most rested of the 4 since his match was first on the program.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens is so smart. He rolled out of the ring when he was in trouble!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm no mark, but crowd is definitely popping for Reigns atm. But they keep looking down the entrance ramp too.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Did Roman and Dolph just have a hair flipping contest?


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Ziggler tries but he need to turn in Atomic Ziggler


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

unk fans popping when del rio kicked out


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

So why is Mankind Austins 'Top Rival' on 2k16? Like when was this a fued?When he was wearing the 'Pick Me Steve' shirt. The closest thing would be when Austin first won the belt and fueded with Dude Love. I'm sure that's where the sound byte came from. Or was it when Austin/Mankind/HHH had the Triple Threat at Summerslam '99. Odd choice either way.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

ADR vs Owens...now that is a feud that I want to see for the matches alone.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I never thought I would hear Seth take up for Dolph.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I think the only interesting finish is an Owens win/face turn.....

But they cannot resist turning guys on each other, I still predict Ambrose costing Reigns the match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

magictrevor said:


> What time does this finish? Lo


When Reigns gets the 1,2,3 :cry


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn that was alot of boos for Reigns right there. He's gotta turn.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

that DDT from Ziggler its spectacular
Reigns sold it perfect
that bomb from Roman

what a match


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dolphs gonna take the pin :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought Del Rio had stolen the match there.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Ziggler's DDT was awesome. That should be a finisher, looks deadly.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Dolphs gonna take the pin :lmao


Of course he is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That fameasser was booty


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Seth Rollins is a babyface lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Si Si Si Si

:yes


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

This match has been dope.


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

Ziggler always botching the fame-asser and the announcers always saying "he didn't get all of it" lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*This is fantastic. *


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Holy shit, Del Rio is so over!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Go ziggler, give him a concussion with a superkick...payback!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The day Roman doesnt kick out at to will bring tears to my eyes.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> I love how Reigns is always on the floor resting for like 90% of these kinds of matches before he wins. So stupid


Kayfabe-wise, isn't this the best strategy?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> New WWE drinking game:
> 
> Take a shot every time there is a super kick


Everyone in the WWE wants to be like the Young Bucks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Natis Cole said:


> Seth Rollins is a babyface lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Del Rio is so good.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

ziggler vs Del rio
Antology of classics


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is legit awesome. I'm over here screaming after every near fall.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Every 3 kickouts deserves an awesome chant
what wwe has become fpalm


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ace Boogie said:


> I thought Del Rio had stolen the match there.


Off a superman punch?!?!? fpalm


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

Del rio is a great wrestler wow


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Seth Rollins is a heel, nothing more. He will fail as a face.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't know about you all, but this has been one of the better RAW's of the year, in terms of sheer quality of the matches (save for the Divas stuff).


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

ADR is incredible


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins is really good on commentary tonight. I'm enjoying it. Definitely sounds alot more face-ish than ever before, too.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose needs to come out!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dev21589 said:


> Del rio is a great wrestler wow


Del Rio has always been a great wrestler :draper2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Roman woke up


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This fatal fourway match is fantastic.

The match quality has been very good all night.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Crowd is really into this match


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The fans are marking out for Kevin Owens!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yup. Ambrose is officially screwing Reigns at SS.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Roman did nothing there...but Cole only sold his dropkick.


----------



## NameOfTheWind (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah.

That's the wwe title feud ruined again.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Roman wins, LOL


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

ROMANSWINSLOL

As expected.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

this Raw its awesome
and the main event was incredible


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman with his signature rest spot. Vintage Roman :cole


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Seth is such a babyface during this lol.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

DAMN what a match!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes the hate...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Reigns barely in the match and gets the win. This company LOL

And he fuckign beats the IC champion. Shitty WWE


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Totally not predictable at all.



HE'S COMING AFTER RUSEV EVERYBODY


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Boooooooooo


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol *That was fuckin' awesome!*


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Well it was a good match...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Aaaaand Roman wins! HURRAY! 










Anyone?


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

awesome match! dont give a fuck what anyone says. I dont even mind Reigns facing Rollins at this point


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Funny as hell Roman is breathing heaver than Kevin who is fat


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Gee what a shock Reigns won.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Listen guys........................NO BOOS....................................


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

That ending...wasn't ready for it. Action should have continued longer.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SHIV said:


> The day Roman doesnt kick out at to will bring tears to my eyes.


You will be a very old man by that point


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:yay :reigns2

*That was a very exciting match and finish :clap.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHAT A FUCKING MATCH :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Look like its going to be Reigns vs Ambrose vs Rollins at mania


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bet none of you saw that one coming eh? :/


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Good match but...no Dean heel turn?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe Ambrose will cost Reigns at Survivor Series then.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

I enjoyed it, but no way Reigns wasn't going to win.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

ROMAN REIGNS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The obvious happened 

One hell of a match though.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

REIGNSWINS! WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT!

Lol at least KO didn't look like a total punk despite eating a pin.


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

I told you not to be excited about Ambrose lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean had nothing to do. :ha

Fuck WWE


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ambrose gonna cost you the match baby boy Roman.

Turned out a fun RAW btw.*


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ce I mean Reigns wins lol.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Rollmanwinslol


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

That match fucking RULED. Guess I was wrong about Reigns/Wyatt. Oh well.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Fucking Reigns is Cena 2.0.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Abisial said:


> HE'S COMING AFTER RUSEV EVERYBODY


I thought I was the only one.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So...Ambrose will turn heel to protect Reigns at SS?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose turning at SS?


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

Roman Reigns is fucking immense.

Fantastic match, first good Raw in ages. Build it around the young guys and that's what you get!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

His marks will tell you Roman has never been pushed. Get used to this. It's all we are going to get for a long time.


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Best RAW in a loooooong time!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Reigns/KO dynamic looked promising. Shame it ended so quickly.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Anymore bullshit or is this it? LOL


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

One of my favourite TV matches this year.

Reigns winning is the right call IMO. Rollins vs Reigns at Survivor Series will be very good.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This is it boys they are pulling the trigger
Reings the new champ basically 

GOODNIGHT


----------



## prepasur (Nov 17, 2012)

So the Age of the Reigns has started :vince$

Dean Ambrose the curtain opener travel to the indies...next :ambrose3

Belee Dat! :reigns


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Everything about that worked :clap great match


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Kek Reigns laid on the mat most of the match only to pop up to win ..hes improving alright


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

Shkuld be Owens reigns first but whatever


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Please don't have Roman beat Rollins clean. I'm interested to see where this goes though. I just hope it doesn't go there.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

JBL is trying to pump Rollins up!


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Kevin owens vs Reigns 
Del rio vs Reigns
Ziggler vs Owens
Owens vs Del rio
DEl rio vs ZIggler again

EVerithing sound great


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Yup. Ambrose is officially screwing Reigns at SS.


Absolutely.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Boring old predictable Reigns.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

That match was good but not really because of reigns. Owen and del rio were fantastic. Reigns was just resting for most of the match while the others put on a show.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*No fuckery, all business. *


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That match had some fun spots for sure.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Jesus vs Jesus.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Woooooo. It feels great being a Roman Reigns fan.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> The obvious happened
> 
> One hell of a match though.


It's got to happen at some point.

:trips8 :banderas :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins sounds so face-ish on commentary tonight I can't believe it.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

KO >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Del Rio > Reigns


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:sip


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I knew Dean wouldn't turn heel tonight.

I'm glad Roman won, and it's not like Roman vs Seth has been done to death, in fact their PPV match last year got cancelled cos of Roman's hernia.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It was a Super Kick Party


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The ROMAN chants are back :drose :drose :drose*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Now Roman has to face The Man! :rollins2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm serious, that match had so much momentum...It should have gone a bit longer as all 4 were "on fire".


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Reigns Vs Rollins will steal the show. 

Owens looked like a fucking star. Holy hell.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

ambrose should take place somehow


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I ain't even mad, tbh.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

To everyone complaining about Ambrose not doing anything..... Reigns winning... etc. RELAX.

THIS IS THE START OF A SHIELD 3-WAY MATCH - AND WHEN THINGS BETWEEN AMBROSE, REIGNS, AND ROLLING GET REALLY INTERESTING!

The fact that the WWE Heavyweight championship is surrounding it makes it that much better.

I'm stoked.... I'm actually going to enjoy seeing how all this plans out. 

Great RAW tonigth - they made each hr worth watching - and each hr have something meaningful happen. Main event was an excellent match as well.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Fantastic match, one of the best TV matches of the year. Every single wrestler had a nice performance (even fucking Dolph Ziggler). Ziggler/ADR chemistry is still there, Owens/ADR is a match that has potential, and as you can see, Owens/Reigns had a great reaction.

Ambrose is gonna turn heel at SS. And that will be connected with Seth face turn along the way. Remember that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Run Seth!


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

WHERE THE FUCK IS DEAN AMBROSE


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Those cheers you hear for Reigns will turn to boos in January and massive boos come April


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

We're entering the darkest timeline. John Cena hasn't left, he just turned into a Samoan.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

great show


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It sucks that Dean is directionless outside of maybe costing Roman the title at SS. He needs something else to do in the meantime. Why not have him face Del Rio or Owens for one of those titles???


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Rollins was great on commentary, great main event not too shabby.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose is turning on Reigns at SS.

Rollins is so good at those staredowns.

:banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What A Maneuver said:


> Good match but...no Dean heel turn?


Hopefully at SS he will cost Reigns the match.

Then you can have Dean win the RR, and Reigns MITB off of Sheamus 

Reigns can say I want to cash in at WM, then you get the shield three way for the title.


----------



## prepasur (Nov 17, 2012)

Well when is Becky Lynch going to make her dumb puns i want to watch that irish eyecandy


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

FUCKING BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol, But at least the hope that Reigns turns is still alive.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So what was Ambrose talking about at Hell in a Cell? or tonight? I thought they had a plan?


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Ambrose for Rumble winner!
:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The champ is fuming mad!


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Raw was watchable and some points really good start to finish minus the cancer schill.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

In 1998 the heel would immediately jump up and say I GOTTA HANDLE SOME BUSINESS storm into the ring with a chair n beat the hell out of reigns


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


Sorry, Baby Girl.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Tonight was a good raw. Best one in awhile


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Good match. Congrats KO and Ziggler.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

You had 4 great performers in that match. Yes, even Roman. I just hope the storytelling is interesting. The least interesting thing they can do is Roman beats Rollins clean.

More interesting:
1) Roman heel turn
2) Ambrose face turn
3) Rollins wins clean


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Rollins was fucking great on commentary tonight.

Overall an above average RAW. A few really good matches in there. I hate that Roman won but whatever LOL Roman WINS


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Ace Boogie said:


> Run Seth!


From Reigns? :rock5

He ain't nothin'.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Rollins vs Reigns has the potential to be a historic rivalry.

Probably going to be the two top guys over the next 5-10 years.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Those cheers you hear for Reigns will turn to boos in January and massive boos come April


It'll probably start in the next few weeks, latest being Survivor Series.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

When it comes to match quality, this RAW was probably one of the best.


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

Who else is looking forward to the TLC match between Rollins-Reigns ?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Really cool ending. Can't wait for that match. Reigns vs. Rollins is gonna be a sick. :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Undertakerowns said:


> So what was Ambrose talking about at Hell in a Cell? or tonight? I thought they had a plan?


No he just said he had some business to take care of and considering what Renee was wearing last night I bet he did


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

tbf it was a better Raw main event than what we usually get, which is a tag match featuring Big Show


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean save us from this, I beseech you, O' Master of Titties.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

That was a good piece of business there in the main event. Kind of glad I tuned in to see that match and conclusion.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Those cheers you hear for Reigns will turn to boos in January and massive boos come April


Maybe that's why they will have him win now. So all the smark crowds can't ruin his moment...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I knew Dean wouldn't turn heel tonight.
> 
> I'm glad Roman won, and it's not like Roman vs Seth has been done to death, in fact their PPV match last year got cancelled cos of Roman's hernia.


*It was from December to January, when Seth got pinned by him in every tag team match. Luckily, most wrestling fans have a short term memory.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose needs someone to face now. Are they going to throw him in the traditional Survivor Series match?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

As much as i really REALLY want Ambrose to cost Reigns the win at SS i really want him to force himself into this match making it a Triple Threat.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

It was an awesome match, and the finish was great too. RAW in general was awesome tonight. Good stuff.


Hoping Ambrose is mixed in somehow... Maybe a heel Titty


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

But, yes that Main Event was a Main Event and Owens vs Reigns looks like money, I was like Rollins going 'OOOOHHHHH' here comes the fight lol. Also Owens vs Del Rio looks like it could be awesome.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> Rollins was fucking great on commentary tonight.


Agreed!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I thought that was a pretty good Raw tonight tbh, minus the 6-man tag which I skipped anyway :ti


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder what is next for Del Rio?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I swear the only time Reigns get cheered is when there are hispanic crowds. 

Owens made this Raw IMO.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Good raw I don't like KO taking that pin as it waters down a potential match with Reigns. Should have been Ziggler. Other than that can't complain went as expected. Oh wish Ambrose did something, miss seeing him wrestle. He is to good to just be this cheerleader that needs to end quickly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

magictrevor said:


> That match was good but not really because of reigns. Owen and del rio were fantastic. Reigns was just resting for most of the match while the others put on a show.


that is what Reigns always does. He always lets everyone else do all the work then he gets the finish. It will be a disaster if he is ever WWE champion and has to carry a match, because he cant.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Have to say, Del Rio absolutely bossed it tonight.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I wanted to see ADR put an end to Seth Rollins, his Reign of Creative-on-shrooms. Oh well, here's hoping Reigns loses to Rollins due to Sheamus trying to cash-in.

ADR vs Rollins has to happen.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Hopefully at SS he will cost Reigns the match.
> 
> Then you can have Dean win the RR, and Reigns MITB off of Sheamus
> 
> Reigns can say I want to cash in at WM, then you get the shield three way for the title.


With how close it is to Mania, it is starting to feel more and more like we'll be getting that triple threat. And any scenario where Ambrose gets to be showcased properly (as a heel) is good in my book.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

DOlorian said:


> Agreed!


Rollins is always Great! :rollins2


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Raw had a nice flow to it. It's amazing how much better matches are when they have meaning and purpose behind them.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Predictable as hell, and shame to see they opted to go this route instead of some actual character development for either him or Ambrose but I'm at least glad Roman got some decent reactions tonight! For his sake hopefully they carry over and become a consistent.

Shame to see WWE still trying to stamp out Cesaro's momentum after getting big reactions. Judging by his pop at HIAC and an alright reaction tonight I say he has at least 2 more losses on tap.

And can we PLEASE get something for Rusev to do?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tonight was finally a good Raw in which seems like forever. Plenty of good matches and an exciting main event. Only things I didn't really care for tonight was the 6 man tag, and the Divas stuff, but I guess Paige's post match attack was a little bit entertaining.

Del Rio looked like a boss in that Fatal 4 Way, and it took two people to take him out. :banderas Hopefully Del Rio continues to be serious, and not turn back into his old goofy character from a couple of years ago.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So now I'm thinking:

Ambrose screws Reigns at SS
Ambrose vs Reigns 1 on 1 at TLC
Reigns wins the Rumble to face Rollins 1 on 1 at Mania
Somehow Ambrose gets involved and we have a Shield triple threat World title match at Mania.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Undertakerowns said:


> Raw had a nice flow to it. It's amazing how much better matches are when they have meaning and purpose behind them.


I agree. Raw had a very good pace and the crowd was into everything. Hope the ratings will go up a little


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

TNA is Here said:


> *I swear the only time Reigns get cheered is when there are hispanic crowds. *
> 
> Owens made this Raw IMO.


Reigns has A LOT of Hispanic fans. People will say that he won't be able to bring in new viewers. But I think he can bring in new minority viewers. Look at his autograph signings — most of his fans are black and Hispanic.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

After seeing the opening promo I skipped this show and watched some Arrow instead. Knew immediately that Reigns would win. Tuned in for the last ten minutes to see Reigns taking multiple naps outside, no sell a superkick, and then won with two moves of doom. So predictable. Thank god I didn't waste the night watching this whole show.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm really regretting my Survivor Series ticket now. Rollins/Reigns, a singles Del Rio match where he goes over, Wyatt in a featured spot ruining another final Taker match and some subpar Divas match.

A friend driving and doing some heavy drinking should help.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Was really hoping for a twist tonight. I miss the monday night wars when they had constant twists and turns to one up the other federation.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Headliner said:


> So now I'm thinking:
> 
> Ambrose screws Reigns at SS
> Ambrose vs Reigns 1 on 1 at TLC
> ...


I can see something like Reigns eliminating Ambrose in the rumble, but the refs don't see it and Ambrose comes back in and wins the rumble screwing Reigns and thats how will get the match


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Such a REIGNSWINSLOL moment to get that win. Good match though. Felt like that could be a Royal Rumble final two.

For the record, I'm still a Reigns fan and their match at Survivor Series will most likely be great, but I'm not looking forward to the Cena treatment he's going to be getting for years to come.

Overall one of the better, if not best Raw in months.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Those cheers you hear for Reigns will turn to boos in January and massive boos come April


Nah. I think people have given up. Either you're going to keep watching or you're just going to throw your hands up and quit.

Sure, that hardcore crowd at Mania will probably bury him, but so what? It doesn't matter. If a company is determined to smash you over, you're going to get over to _some_ degree _eventually_. Key words there being _some_ and _eventually_.

You'd have to be a completely talentless loser to fail when you get that level of push. Reigns ain't that untalented. Not even close. In some ways, he's superior to Cena.

Anyway, it was a *great* two days for Reigns. Probably the two best of his career as a single. If you're a Reigns fan, you should really be enjoying this.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So now I'm thinking:
> 
> Ambrose screws Reigns at SS
> Ambrose vs Reigns 1 on 1 at TLC
> ...


sounds good!!


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Brooh the staredown at the end was GOAT.

Give more me badass and intense Reigns, please.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

I won't lie, the crowd is behind Reigns........But if I know WWE, they will have Daniel Bryan announce his return for SS, then the crowd will shit on Reigns.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

NakNak said:


> Fantastic match, one of the best TV matches of the year. Every single wrestler had a nice performance (even fucking Dolph Ziggler). Ziggler/ADR chemistry is still there, Owens/ADR is a match that has potential, and as you can see, Owens/Reigns had a great reaction.
> 
> Ambrose is gonna turn heel at SS. And that will be connected with Seth face turn along the way. Remember that.


That would be cool. Leading to a 3-way for the title at Mania. 

The World needs an Evil Ambrose.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Fringe said:


> After seeing the opening promo I skipped this show and watched some Arrow instead. Knew immediately that Reigns would win. Tuned in for the last ten minutes to see Reigns taking multiple naps outside, *no sell a superkick*, and then won with two moves of doom. So predictable. Thank god I didn't waste the night watching this whole show.


Which one? The one from Ziggler or Owens? You can't really fault him for the Owens one. As soon as Owens connected he grabbed him and threw him against the ropes. If your mad at the Ziggler I can see why, however they wanted to get that final sequence with the stare down between Reigns and Owens.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Natecore said:


> I'm really regretting my Survivor Series ticket now. Rollins/Reigns, a singles Del Rio match where he goes over, Wyatt in a featured spot ruining another final Taker match and some subpar Divas match.
> 
> A friend driving and doing some heavy drinking should help.


You don't like good matches?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Nah. I think people have given up. Either you're going to keep watching or you're just going to throw your hands up and quit.
> 
> Sure, that hardcore crowd at Mania will probably bury him, but so what? It doesn't matter. If a company is determined to smash you over, you're going to get over to _some_ degree _eventually_. Key words there being _some_ and _eventually_.
> 
> ...


It was an hispanic crowd tonight. They ALWAYS cheer Reigns. Stop being native people and open your eyes.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Awesome match and awesome finishing sequence between Owens and Reigns. That pop-up-powerbomb into the Superman Punch was :banderas



Fringe said:


> After seeing the opening promo I skipped this show and watched some Arrow instead. Knew immediately that Reigns would win. Tuned in for the last ten minutes to see Reigns taking multiple naps outside, no sell a superkick, and then won with two moves of doom. So predictable. Thank god I didn't waste the night watching this whole show.


Please :goaway with this nap shit. Who are you, Wade Keller? :ti

He got sent out of the ring for like less than 5 mins to let the other dudes get some shine and people want to spin it like he never did anything in the match :lmao :lmao Typical hater shit

Anyway, the hate is back and Big Dog is in the main event once again :trips8 :banderas :mark: :mark: :mark: 

It's gonna be a great ride, brothers and sisters :reigns2


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Great that Rollins finally has a credible opponent again. Now can Ambrose please get an important storyline that does NOT involve these two ffs.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> They have the is title from the guy who gets the most crowd reaction, to honestly one with the quietest.





Cesaro Section said:


> Predictable as hell, and shame to see they opted to go this route instead of some actual character development for either him or Ambrose but I'm at least glad Roman got some decent reactions tonight! For his sake hopefully they carry over and become a consistent.
> 
> Shame to see WWE still trying to stamp out Cesaro's momentum after getting big reactions. Judging by his pop at HIAC and an alright reaction tonight I say he has at least 2 more losses on tap.
> 
> And can we PLEASE get something for Rusev to do?


Cesaro in that 4-way match would have been great.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*What did you guys think of RAW?*

I thought it was decent until the main event with Roman winning. We all knew that he would :surprise:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Good raw in my books.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> It was an hispanic crowd tonight. They ALWAYS cheer Reigns. Stop being native people and open your eyes.


Does that really matter? They aren't going to push Ambrose no matter what. They aren't going to push Cesaro no matter what. At least now, they're getting behind someone new. Vince is far more likely to push someone like Reigns strong than he is someone the fans want. That's just reality.

If you can't deal with that reality, stop watching. If you can't stop watching *completely*, at least stop giving WWE your money. That's really all you can do. All the bitching and moaning and all the chants won't change a damn thing.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> You don't like good matches?


There is a chance Owens and Cesaro will be in matches. Ziggler vs Breeze should be good too. Unless they actually do a slow build for once and screw me out of that match.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Rollins was fucking great on commentary tonight.

Overall an above average RAW. A few really good matches in there. I hate that Roman won but whatever LOL Roman WINS


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: What did you guys think of RAW?*

8/10 

best raw in while. No cena. Maybe thats the answer to good raws


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Honestly that 6 man tag was the only bad part about tonight. I have been stressing on here for awhile now how absurd it is that the only criteria to get a world title shot is just to grab a mic and call out Rollins. Tonight seemed important and was fun. Big ups to Del Rio lookin like the man and Owens bringin it in that main event.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

I can't really say much positive or negative about this Raw but am I the only one who just got this vibe from tonight's Raw that simply screamed "Different"?

Maybe it's the way the show was structured coupled with the lack of Cena/Orton and Show and the fact that it was a "Reset button" Raw but something about Raw felt really different and I suppose it's a good thing to have a vibe that comes off as "different" when compared to stale vibe the show has been having for months now. The question remains, how will they build on all this stuff they just set up?

I hope they keep moving forward with this "different" nature that Raw seems to evoke because right now they can use it


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So I really wanted to see Wyatt/now the Bros of the Destruction GREAT stuff, ADR's MATCH not f'ing promo was enjoyable as were ALL the qualifier's & even the main event but the result....










No surprise there, I've said it before done bitching, Roman fans enjoy the journey. But what really piss's me off is where the FUCK is Sasha Banks? She helped put on back to back MOTY candidates over the Summer/Fall & she gets promoted or as I see it DEMOTED with a pay increase & NOTHING, it's STILL the same players in different rolls.

Hunter do me a favor & tell Papa Vince to send Sasha back in time for Taker Over London and have her Auska & Baley tear down the house in a 3-Way across the pond, then bring her back to the main roster in time for WM season.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

They absolutely nailed those final moments. The crowd was completely behind Reigns' victory and the stare down with Rollins was absolutely epic. This feud has been in the making since their debut in The Shield 3 years ago at SS. Two new stars main eventing a big 4 PPV and it feels like a huge deal. I'm ecstatic, man . As a long time fan of them both, I couldn't be happier. Let's go!!


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

A surprisingly good raw I didn't see the point of the Bellas going over again but all in all it was pretty good until the end of course we all knew that was going to happen well that's unfortunate but still all-around good show.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

The crowd was pretty hot tonight, lots of noise but no stupid chants. I think the southern california is the best in wrestling, always loud but never obnoxious.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Most of the show came out great really. Very happy the way Owens performed there and how he was booked. I hope they are not gonna throw him back under the bus after this. 

Wyatts looked good too. Good idea to have them execute Taker AND Kane in two nights. It puts them over big. 

Del Rio infused a great new energy too, the dude can flat out wrestle. Z of course sold his ass off too. He was like the Coyote in the Road Runner shows. lol 

I'll say this, I never thought both Seth and Roman would look convincing in a possible title match but they did tonight at the end of the show. Whomever did this, they worked extra hard to finally get things right. Vince must not have slept all night.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Ace Boogie said:


> I wonder what is next for Del Rio?



They'll probably just feed some guys to him for a while. Cesaro, Ambrose, etc


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I actually walked in my sons room and saw Roman in the ring and stopped. I was gonna watch. Then I heard Seth's whiny voice on commentary and went...NOPE! Walked away.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Does that really matter? They aren't going to push Ambrose no matter what. They aren't going to push Cesaro no matter what. At least now, they're getting behind someone new. Vince is far more likely to push someone like Reigns strong than he is someone the fans want. That's just reality.
> 
> If you can't deal with that reality, stop watching. If you can't stop watching *completely*, at least stop giving WWE your money. That's really all you can do. All the bitching and moaning and all the chants won't change a damn thing.


It matters a lot actually and it's you who cannot handle reality. Cause if one guy flat out go "that's it, they are not gonna boo him anymore!". Just cause of tonight's reaction when it's composed of Hispanics, just watch next week, buddy!

That's all I'm saying. 

Now as far as Reign's work tonight, he did very good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Natis Cole said:


> Great that Rollins finally has a credible opponent again. Now can Ambrose please get an important storyline that does NOT involve these two ffs.


Yeah, I love Dean working with Roman & Seth, but it would be nice for him to have a feud/storyline where he's not in with them!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

GREAT Raw though. One of the best this year for sure.


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

southrnbygrace said:


> I actually walked in my sons room and saw Roman in the ring and stopped. I was gonna watch. Then I heard Seth's whiny voice on commentary and went...NOPE! Walked away.


I'm not a Seth fan in the slightest but I thought he did a really good job on commentary. And the opening segment with him relishing in his "glory" wasn't bad either.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

It was a better show, but the Ambrose mark in me just sees a guy who was the hottest babyface a year ago, hell, even six months ago, and now he's relegated to being Roman's cheerleader.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Does that really matter? They aren't going to push Ambrose no matter what. They aren't going to push Cesaro no matter what. At least now, they're getting behind someone new. Vince is far more likely to push someone like Reigns strong than he is someone the fans want. That's just reality.
> 
> If you can't deal with that reality, stop watching. If you can't stop watching *completely*, at least stop giving WWE your money. That's really all you can do. All the bitching and moaning and all the chants won't change a damn thing.


Hopefully the WWE will go under soon so we can sort of hit the reset button on wrestling.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Can someone enlighten me on the explanation for the Zeb/Del Rio alliance?


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Once Seth's title is defeated, he should go to commentary. But then I'd have to hear his voice.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Survivor Series looks so promising :mark:


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

If tonight is any indication of things to come, SS looks like:

Paige/Charlotte

Reigns/Rollins

Taker/Kane/Dudleys (?) vs. Wyatts

Ziggler vs. Breeze

could be a good show.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Lariatoh! said:


> Can someone enlighten me on the explanation for the Zeb/Del Rio alliance?


:vince4 "_*#WWELOGIC*_"


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

Lariatoh! said:


> Can someone enlighten me on the explanation for the Zeb/Del Rio alliance?


They explained it in that backstage promo. Zeb is no longer pro american only. Now he sees mexico and america as one nation and stronger than before. Mexamerica.

It was actually an interesting twist. Would be a good way for folks to start thinking honestly. We already have half the population of mexico here. Might as well embrace em. We aren't deporting them anytime soon. Mexamerica. Makes sense to me.


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

rocknblues81 said:


> Hopefully the WWE will go under soon so we can sort of hit the reset button on wrestling.


Someone has to put money forth to invest in wrestling in the first place, not to mention to be able to somehow get a television channel to carry your program when historically wrestling has a difficult time getting advertisers which would indicate they any hopeful start up would also have a difficult time generating revenue. By wishing WWE out of business all your wishing for is the end of the indys and the end of wrestling as and whole, at least mainstream wrestling here in the US. You think with the influx of free agent talents are going to help other company's get over but I feel like the state of wrestling is so bad and the overall interest is so low where the fan base will essentially fizzle out, they're not going to follow talents to Evolve, RoH, wrestling may still survive but it won't be what it once was and will be even MORE of a niche intrest with only the hardest of the hardcore diehard wrestling fans staying with it till the end but in the end they will get old and die off, along with the last of wrestling, because Wrestling always needs new fans. Only hope would be if someone of Ted Turner status wants to get into wrestling and makes a fed.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Credit where credit is due. I loved Raw tonight. It wasnt all over the place and we got some nice match ups. I loved everyone going after the title shot. # 1 contender matches should always feel important. Why they never do them anymore I have no idea.

All the tournament matches were good. They finally had competitive matches that ultimately made no one look weak in defeat. I can find stuff to nitpick but I wont. There was a lot to like. I know how rare it is, so i'll appreciate it now.

*Bray Wyatt* promo was damn good. His delivery is unmatched on the roster today. I'm getting what I wanted. The Wyatt family becoming dominant heels on Raw. Please continue, go ahead and kidnap some more. Loved him mentioning Reigns as I see them meeting again in the future with the World Title involved. The scene dragging Kane through the fog was excellent.

Big fan of *El Patron* but didn't know how Id feel with the Return of his Del Rio character. So far he's awesome. He's silky smooth out there and seems to be in the best shape. Lots of eneegy, I love the "Si, Si, Si" chants and his creative way of finishing matches.

*Seth Rollins* - Maybes its because hes winning again but all my love is returning for this guy. He was great on commentary and sounded like a confident champ all night. All it takes is him manning up for me to get excited about Rollins.

*The Main Event* - absolutely excellent. Best main event with real stakes in a long time. Very creative last few minutes too. I and the audience was hype for everyone in that ring. Owens and Reigns stare down brought back memories of Rusev and Reigns battle royal stare down. The crowd was so hype to see these 2 go at it. Nice finish too. Very competitive match.

*Post match* - stare down with Reigns and Rollins sold me, not that I wasn't already sold but I'm really excited for these 2 to finally get their PPV match. I hope the build up is intense. Give me more of this confident Rollins heading towards S.S. 

*Other mentions* - New Day continue to slay, Paige turned heel again(this story-line fpalm) and it was great, Owens is being booked as a strong I.C champ, tonight reminded me I miss watching Neville in competitive matches and Tyler Breeze had a nice segment. He's slowly being brought in, very creative way to have him sit at ringside.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW was actually good. A lot of decent matches (Reigns/Kingston and Owens/Cesaro). I been confused with Paige's recent actions but was glad to see that she is fully a heel after attacking Charlotte and Becky after losing to Team Bella. I still don't understand where this Team Europe is going after they beat the Dudleyz and Ryback. Same thing applies to the Wyatt Family attacking Kane and carrying him to the back. We seen this before a few years ago actually and it was never explained. At least the new pairing of Del Rio and Zeb Coulter was explained with that backstage promo. I can buy it with Zeb having a change of heart after their old feud. Not surprised who won the main event match to become the new #1 contender. It was eventually going to be his time again. The only question is if he will actually win the Title this time.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

RAW was really good this wek just one thing...

I do not like that they completely igorned the Kane stuff and just mentioned it in a one liner... But welp.. It is just Kane after all.

The finish with Owens/Reigns has been awesome. Popup-Powerbomg into Superman punch... Great


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

lol, Reigns goes through hell with Wyatt on Sunday and then turns around and wins not one but TWO matches on Raw. And mgmt wonders why fans boo him. It's simple, because he is the new John Cena.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

septurum said:


> lol, Reigns goes through hell with Wyatt on Sunday and then turns around and wins not one but TWO matches on Raw. And mgmt wonders why fans boo him. It's simple, because he is the new John Cena.


Look at the logic...

So no matter who would have won the fatal 4 match it would be a new Super Cena?


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Kishido said:


> Look at the logic...
> 
> So no matter who would have won the fatal 4 match it would be a new Super Cena?


The other guys didn't go through Hell In A Cell the night before.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

septurum said:


> The other guys didn't go through Hell In A Cell the night before.


Alberto Del Rio went against Super Cena... It's far better than winning against PPV jobber Wyatt

Owens had to face Shitback... Even worse to carry such talentless prick around.

So Ziggler should have won


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

So from what we're hearing it was basically just a series of matches with the expected winners, without that much in terms of events, the New Day were good, although they didn't win anything plausibly as a result, some 6-man tag-team matches, and TNA Raw just rose a level.

That was totally worth a promo by the most boring part of the WWE. Triple H is no Bobby Roode.

e.
v.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Although I'll admit it was a good raw...

Still no Sasha? Did I miss her? Is she dead? What's going on? :sasha2


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

So, I think San Diego are getting more Raw shows in future. Great crowd.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Kishido said:


> Alberto Del Rio went against Super Cena... It's far better than winning against PPV jobber Wyatt
> 
> Owens had to face Shitback... Even worse to carry such talentless prick around.
> 
> So Ziggler should have won


Ziggler was in the 6 man tag match at HIAC, so not even him.

That Raw ME was actually very well booked because even though Reigns won, nobody can accurately say it was a SuperCena move since everyone in the match had done the exact same thing he had.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

I know most people hate Reigns but come on that was great.

The way I see it Seth at least now has a credible threat of an opponent and not just a washed up legend to go against. 

Cedar I continues to look great! Owens is exactly what the IC title needs and they are booking him that way, Del Rio will continue to keep the US Title strong, Ziggler actually wrestled and wasn't trying to just pick up chicks...

That moment between Reigns and Owens felt like a future building moment and the crowd sold the f**k outta it too...


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Good to see the show had meaning and produced some good matches too.

Was inevitable Roman was gonna win but atleast he is coming across as a real threat to Rollins.

Much better Raw as opposed to what we have been getting recently.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Ziggler was in the 6 man tag match at HIAC, so not even him.
> 
> That Raw ME was actually very well booked because even though Reigns won, nobody can accurately say it was a SuperCena move since everyone in the match had done the exact same thing he had.


It was Kick-Off... No one cares


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Awful show. What's the point when the winner of your main event of the evening is already a blatantly obvious foregone conclusion?! Oh and whoever came up with Zeb's "Mexamerica" "explanation" for his alliance with ADR needs to be fired on the fucking spot. That was a senseless mess. Only interest from that show is what happens to Kane and Undertaker. Glad I recorded it.


----------



## Aaron Gentry (Oct 26, 2015)

QWERTYOP said:


> Awful show. What's the point when the winner of your main event of the evening is already a blatantly obvious foregone conclusion?! Oh and whoever came up with Zeb's "Mexamerica" "explanation" for his alliance with ADR needs to be fired on the fucking spot. That was a senseless mess. Only interest from that show is what happens to Kane and Undertaker. Glad I recorded it.


Last Night's Raw was really good. It was fresh, I loved the little fatal four tournament. I particularly don't care for Reigns, but oh well. The Mexamerica thing is not bad but it is not good.


----------



## Aaron Gentry (Oct 26, 2015)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Ziggler was in the 6 man tag match at HIAC, so not even him.
> 
> That Raw ME was actually very well booked because even though Reigns won, nobody can accurately say it was a SuperCena move since everyone in the match had done the exact same thing he had.


SASHA FKN BANKS


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1. Zeb Colter is a sell out, Del Rio probably paid for Colter's hospital bill with that damn aristocrat money.

2. I'm surprise that Breeze didn't interfere in any of Ziggler's matches.

3. Wyatt's segment was cool in a creepy way.

4. Main Event was cool


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Aaron Gentry said:


> SASHA FKN BANKS


I can't stand how much dust she, Naomi....& I guess...Tamina have been getting paid since the beginning of this. They're by far the most interesting team & have the best chemistry, but I guess you have to pass the paper bag test to even be relevant in the divas division now...


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Bray Wyatt's segment was cool, but there were a few issues... How the hell did Kane almost take on the entire Wyatt family by himself? That's not how you make a faction look strong. And it would be nice if the Wyatt family could give a more convincing beat down. Just like HIAC all they did was deliver a few punches and kicks and then suddenly their victim is out cold. It made sense at HIAC because Taker had just been in a match, but with Kane it just looked stupid. Would it be so difficult to have them use their finishers on him and then carry him away?


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

CookiePuss said:


> Who are you, Wade Keller?


So anyone who is not a well known wrestling journalist can't have their own opinion? Duly noted. :eyeroll2



> Typical hater shit... the hate is back


Yep, those who critique formulaic and predictable booking, who don't blindly accept what WWE is force feeding is a "hater and hates their lives". Got it.

kay2


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey Mr Mac, wanna now why ratings are bad? Look at the world title picture closely.

When Miz, Ryback, Cesaro, Swagger, Ambrose and Big E are doing nothing, that samoan crap is main eventing.
Fuck roman reigns, fuck romans reigns's fans and fuck ppl who are not booing him. Romen cancer is spreading.
Charlotte is a better wrestler than Romen in every single aspect of being a wrestler. So is Becky.

The show itself was rather weak. Bad crowd, Ryback is in a lowcard, but on a bright side, there is Bray Wyatt tryng to save the show from boredom. Bray needed the win at HiaC. I mean the guy is going to feud with THE UNDERTAKER, shouldn't he be booked like a strong dude for that?


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Byron Saxton is just terrible.


Regardless of how terrible he is, it is weird that he only seems to be there so that the other two idiots have somebody to bully despite them being just as terrible as him at commentary.


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

cmon guys,that superman punch was awesome


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

:Banderas

That pop after Reings won...That one was for you, haters.

Best crowd ever made for a great show.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Haven't watched it yet (not sure if I will), but it sounds pretty good overall. Crowd sounds great.

Matches sound very good (although I don't get why Cesaro would face Owens again there). The outcomes were very predictable, however. Both the "preview" and the Rollins-Reigns showdown before the matches started basically told me all I have to know about the main event. Not necessarily a bad thing, but still predictable.

Finally Paige fully turned. The past few weeks were very very pointless in hindsight now. They should have kept her heel after her promo. Also glad Becky finally had a match even though she lost. She's still getting horrible treatment.

The six-man tag was useless AGAIN. No feuds developed out of this.

Wyatts/Kane segment is awesome.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Great Raw, the entire show had focus and a reason behind all the matches which were building to something else. All the champions were kept strong - Seth was actually treated like a world champ, New Day, Owens & Del Rio were all booked strong, and they actually made Reigns seem like a cool babyface by being the silent tough guy who's gunning for the champ, not the goofy smiling babyface cutting Bugs Bunny promos. 

I really loved the format of having 4 qualifying matches for the Fatal 4-way, it made all the matches have a purpose and a reason for the crowd to get behind them. And the main event was awesome, WWE always does big matches like Fatal 4-ways, 10 man tags, etc. really well.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Aaron Gentry said:


> Last Night's Raw was really good


Disagree. Bye.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Thomas Batista said:


> If tonight is any indication of things to come, SS looks like:
> 
> Paige/Charlotte
> 
> ...


Sounds very interesting. Would love for the Dudleyz to get involved with the Wyatts. Very fresh feud. Maybe the Wyatts want the tag belts and ambush the Dudleyz because they are in the Wyatts' way. Save the tables match for TLC and reignite the Dudley/New Day feud for one last match in December.


----------



## squareamania (Oct 22, 2015)

Didn't watch Raw yet, but I just wanted to say that I think Ambrose is very overrated by most fans. his sling shot rope bs spot makes no sense and looks stupid. How is that better then normally hitting the ropes?


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

The difference between a good wrestler and a bad one? Reigns went through a hellaish match with Wyatt the night before, yet doesn't sell any injuries at all the entire night.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

SamQuincy said:


> cmon guys,that superman punch was awesome


It was so sweet. :banderas
I marked almost like I did here:





Also the whole Susan G Komen Segment was hilarious. :lmao :lmao :lmao
Ambrose face when Titus started the "Rise above cancer" chant was like "REALLY?"








Also was nice to see them all having fun when the music hit.
When Sheamus tried to make Henry do the dance. :lmao

Oh and also Rollins cocky laugh is still so epic. 
The whole last 2 minutes when he and Reigns just stood there and Reigns was like just a statue and Rollins between laughing and shitting his pants. :banderas


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

:deanfpalm Could they have made it any more obvious that Reigns was going to win the #1 contendership?

:deanfpalm Could they have made it any more obvious that Dean is going to screw Reigns out of winning the title?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

ZigglerMark31 said:


> The difference between a good wrestler and a bad one? Reigns went through a hellaish match with Wyatt the night before, yet doesn't sell any injuries at all the entire night.


Ugh, what kind of injury sold Bray Wyatt, the LOSER?

No one sells anything in the Raw after a PPV anymore. Try harder, man.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

What do you know? RAW can be entertaining in 2015.

It wasn't perfect, but everything on the show served a purpose and built on to something else.

Survivor Series is shaping up nicely already.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ziggler was selling his injuries


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I hate the Zeb/Alberto association, makes no sense


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

That was a great show. The only downside was minimal usage of Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

ZigglerMark31 said:


> Ziggler was selling his injuries


WHAT?

What injuries? The ones that he received in a throwaway 6 man on the fucking kickoff of the PPV. You have to be kidding me.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

This was the first full RAW I have watched, and really enjoyed, in a long time.

The show felt like it had a purpose and/or a theme. The matches were booked logically throughout the night which built to a crescendo stare-down between the new number one contender and the current champ. Now I'm not sure how I feel about the feud itself, but for once RAW didn't feel like meaningless rubbish. I'm hoping the Wyatt Family angle leads to an elimination match at Survivor Series to commerate 25 years since Undertaker's debut, it should be a good match if it were to happen. 

As for everything else, well it wasn't as awful as it has been recently, hopefully RAW can continue along this trend.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I would open the next Raw with Taker tied to the "Tree of Woe". If this company is about entertainment we need to see it. I agree with Vince Russo that not everything that we enjoy to see needs to happen in the ring. Wyatt's momentum needs to be pushed even further. We need him and the Wyatt Family to begin the show. I want to see Taker tied to this old tree in what seems to be in the middle of nowhere. Obviously, this company can CGI this segment. I want Bray Wyatt to show the world how powerless The Undertaker actually is. Make The Undertaker look like a bald Jesus on the Tree of Woe. All through the night we would get segments with Wyatt tormenting Taker. Shaming him and telling him his time as the Lord of Darkness will rest in peace by the end of tonight. In the final segment I would have the Wyatt Family leave Taker to waste. A crow shows up and then turns into Sting. Taker is set free and saved by Sting, end Raw.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Fighter Daron said:


> WHAT?
> 
> What injuries? The ones that he received in a throwaway 6 man on the fucking kickoff of the PPV. You have to be kidding me.


Don't worry Reigns has the Cena selling down pat.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

If you missed anything from RAW, here's the full Recap + VIDEOS:
http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/133307/wwe-monday-night-raw-10-26-2015/


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

GetDown said:


> If you missed anything from RAW, here's the full Recap + VIDEOS:
> http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/133307/wwe-monday-night-raw-10-26-2015/


I could just watch this every week and save time! :nerd:


----------

